# MAC's Re-Launch of HEROINE Lipstick (December 16, 2013)



## Vandekamp (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi Heroine fans,  I think it would be a good idea for MAC's many HEROINE fans to have their own thread. Thanks to Georgeous40 for making the suggestion. The launch date is mid-December.


----------



## Msgyal (Nov 14, 2013)

Can't wait for this to come out!!


----------



## LoverOfMac (Nov 14, 2013)

I was nvr able to get Heroine but from the pics I've seen it looks amazing!!! & I love the fact that it's matte  I cannot wait until it re-releases!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 14, 2013)

And luckily some Spectrarettes members have already purchased parts of the collection already. A special shout out to my ladies who have been doing so ahead of the big release. You go girls!!!  :nanas:   :nanas:   :nanas:  :nanas:


----------



## CRIMSONDIVA82 (Nov 14, 2013)

When is the release


----------



## brackett0701 (Nov 14, 2013)

Can't wait


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Nov 14, 2013)

Yayy!!!!


----------



## MissTT (Nov 14, 2013)

Ha ha. A virtual support group for Heroine addicts.


----------



## miss0annette (Nov 14, 2013)

So is this really happening? I saw on IG trend mood said heroine is making a comeback?


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 14, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> And luckily some Spectrarettes members have already purchased parts of the collection already. A special shout out to my ladies who have been doing so ahead of the big release. You go girls!!!  :nanas:   :nanas:   :nanas:  :nanas:


  Knocking em out, getting ready for the big shabang-the lipstick!   





miss0annette said:


> So is this really happening? I saw on IG trend mood said heroine is making a comeback?


  Yup! I posted a couple months ago that it was!


----------



## miss0annette (Nov 14, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Knocking em out, getting ready for the big shabang-the lipstick! Yup! I posted a couple months ago that it was!


  Time for a BU then.


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes to finally getting HEROINE!!!! Woohooooooo!!! Thanks @Vandekamp !!!!


----------



## 1drfullycr8ed (Nov 14, 2013)

I am excited about this news!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 14, 2013)

How many HEROINE backups do you ladies plan to get for either the  lipstick, the lip liner, and the nail polish. Not sure If the lip gloss is making a star appearance again.   For me: 2 lipsticks, 3 lip liners and 2 nail polishes.   Et vous?


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 14, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> How many HEROINE backups do you ladies plan to get for either the  lipstick, the lip liner, and the nail polish. Not sure If the lip gloss is making a star appearance again.   For me: 2 lipsticks, 3 lip liners and 2 nail polishes.   Et vous?


  I bought 4 liners the first round, so I'm set there, i might get 2 lippies this time, if my information is incorrect..


----------



## thejwlife (Nov 14, 2013)

I was never able to get it the first few go 'rounds. Plan to get two lipsticks - if I'm able. Thanks to my helpful Specktra friend, I have two lipliners on the way.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 14, 2013)

Excited because I never got heroine, and now I can! YAY!


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Nov 14, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> Et vous?


  wow didn't know that heroine is coming back out again lol. Mac should seriously make it permanent, but as of right now I have 1 heroine in use 2 heroine lipstick back ups and 2 liner back ups and 2 liners in use. So if I buy again I will only get one back up if any.


----------



## martiangurll (Nov 14, 2013)

I definitely want the lipgloss and backups of the lipstick and liner!  I'd go for a nailpolish too if the formula was good.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 14, 2013)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> wow didn't know that heroine is coming back out again lol. Mac should seriously make it permanent, but as of right now I have 1 heroine in use 2 heroine lipstick back ups and 2 liner back ups and 2 liners in use. So if I buy again I will only get one back up if any.


   You sound like one of the lucky ones. You were able to get everything you wanted the first time. Did you get everything in one store.


----------



## BrinaBoo10 (Nov 14, 2013)

I can't contain my excitement. lol.


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Nov 14, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> You sound like one of the lucky ones. You were able to get everything you wanted the first time. Did you get everything in one store.


  Yes I was lucky and fortunate. When Heroine came out the first time I was comtemplating if I should get it or not and by the time I decided I wanted it of course it was sold out!. I ended up buying it on ebay for $30. When it came out the second time I made sure I got some back ups lol. I got everything online I tried to get it in store, but of course it was sold out!!!!


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 14, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> How many HEROINE backups do you ladies plan to get for either the  lipstick, the lip liner, and the nail polish. Not sure If the lip gloss is making a star appearance again.   For me: 2 lipsticks, 3 lip liners and 2 nail polishes.   Et vous?


  2 lipsticks and 3 liners and 2 lipglosses (if we get them).


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 14, 2013)

I need to grab a BU.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 14, 2013)

[ATTACHMENT=748]image.jpg (117k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]  [ATTACHMENT=749]image.jpg (145k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]  [ATTACHMENT=750]image.jpg (75k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]  [ATTACHMENT=751]image.jpg (77k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]  [ATTACHMENT=752]image.jpg (41k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 14, 2013)

I got the lipstick, liner and gloss last time, but I really love this color, may have to get a back up, and another liner(if a liner comes out). This would be my first ever back up! lol


----------



## 1drfullycr8ed (Nov 14, 2013)

I want a lipstick.  Okay, maybe two!


----------



## ElectricLady (Nov 14, 2013)

I just hope I'll be able to get through and buy it. I already know this release will be absolutely crazy.


----------



## singer82 (Nov 14, 2013)

Possibly get two bu's of the lipstick. I love it to pieces! Maybe get one liner this time around.


----------



## macgirl006 (Nov 14, 2013)

singer82 said:


> Possibly get two bu's of the lipstick. I love it to pieces! Maybe get one liner this time around.


 I'll be happy if I get just one lippie!


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Nov 14, 2013)

Is this going to be everywhere ?


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 14, 2013)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> Is this going to be everywhere ?


  I'm sure :nods:


----------



## MACina (Nov 14, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I'm sure


 





....I am so glad that Heroine will be back!!!


----------



## Amby79 (Nov 14, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> How many HEROINE backups do you ladies plan to get for either the  lipstick, the lip liner, and the nail polish. Not sure If the lip gloss is making a star appearance again.   For me: 2 lipsticks, 3 lip liners and 2 nail polishes.   Et vous?


 I'm so excited !!! I'm getting two lipsticks, already have two liners from the tropical taboo collection. I'm so glad I never purchased it at a higher price.


----------



## ForeverJenn (Nov 15, 2013)

Ahhh my beloved heroine. It's irreplaceable. I'll be picking up two back ups


----------



## LouGarner (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm excited. I already have 2 lippies,  1 l/g and 1 l/1


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 15, 2013)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> Is this going to be everywhere ?


  I assume so.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Nov 15, 2013)

I will finally have a chance to get the lipstick! I have one lip pencil from when it was re-promoted in the Tropical Taboo collection. I plan on getting at least two lipsticks and maybe another lip pencil.


----------



## MRV (Nov 15, 2013)

I already have 2 l/s which is enough for me. I may get another liner though.


----------



## Ajigglin (Nov 15, 2013)

I definitely will be getting the lipstick and gloss. Thanks for this thread!


----------



## FPmiami (Nov 15, 2013)

I don't know if I'm excited about this release. I know there's a lot of hype over it but I'm not sure I'm feeling it. I've heard great things about Heroine and seen swatches and it is a pretty color but I feel its very dupable. I have the lipliner and its good but not something I run for and use everyday. Maybe I have to see it in person and try it on and see if it moves me. I really want to get excited about it because I love purples; maybe as the release nears, my feelings will change. Is there a tentative date of release?


----------



## michelle79 (Nov 15, 2013)

Good news for everyone who loves Heroine. I'm personally Team Strong Woman but Heroine is a beautiful color.


----------



## matchachoco (Nov 15, 2013)

Finally!!! I wish they would make it permanent already and get it over with, but MAC is all about creating demand these days.   I have a Heroine liner but I will probably get the lipstick. Just 1. I have Violetta but it just isn't the same.


----------



## GlitterMUA (Nov 15, 2013)

Vandekamp you rock for making this thread! The Heroine struggle has been real for us! lol!! I really hope they just make it permanent. Such a beautiful color. But it looks so different on pictures I've seen with people wearing it. I'm sure there are filters on the pics, but I'm wondering what the true color of the lipstick looks like in person since I only have the lip pencil.


----------



## mekaboo (Nov 15, 2013)

I have like six or seven of these BNIB....I went crazy over the first release and the second, I purchased more just in case LOL


----------



## Lipstickjunkii (Nov 15, 2013)

I have 2 of the lip pencils, and 1 L/S. Definitely want a BU lipstick or even 2.


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 15, 2013)

I only have 1 lipstick, 1 gloss, and 1 liner. I hope to get 1-2 BU of each.


----------



## trina11225 (Nov 15, 2013)

i have one heroine lipstick and a bu, one lipliner and a bu, and just one ligloss. I guess i won't be greedy and stay out of this, but will pick up for my friend whenever this is re released.


----------



## exteena (Nov 15, 2013)

Beyond excited! I only have one lipstick so I plan on getting the lipliner and lipgloss and if possible another lipstick


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 15, 2013)

mekaboo said:


> I have like six or seven of these BNIB....I went crazy over the first release and the second, I purchased more just in case LOL


  Oh really!! Is that why many of us could not get even one. Lol


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm sorry you guys, but I have to be greedy this time. I miss out too much. I'm getting everything I want plus 1-2 BUs. Lol


----------



## singer82 (Nov 15, 2013)

So glad everyone has another chance to get this lippy.  It really is a beautiful color!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 15, 2013)

GlitterMUA said:


> Vandekamp you rock for making this thread! The Heroine struggle has been real for us! lol!! I really hope they just make it permanent. Such a beautiful color. But it looks so different on pictures I've seen with people wearing it. I'm sure there are filters on the pics, but I'm wondering what the true color of the lipstick looks like in person since I only have the lip pencil.


  Believe me when I say, I feel your pain. I never had choices words for MaC until HEROINE came out and I missed the opportunity to buy even one. And, before I joined Specktra I met more people who did not have it and wanted it. I think all of the Specktra members were successful in getting it the first and second times.  Pretty soon I will join the ranks of those who have it. Lol


----------



## KrystalAnne (Nov 15, 2013)

Sorry if I missed this in a thread somewhere, but this collection will only include Heroine? And from what I've been reading I'm guessing everything Heroine previously released is getting repromoted (the shadow, gloss, polish, &liner alongside the lipstick)?


----------



## Serenityy (Nov 15, 2013)

Oh my goodness! This is amazing news! Now I can wear my only Heroine lipstick without being scared of using it up! Definitely getting two back ups.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Nov 15, 2013)

Gorgeous40 said:


> I'm sorry you guys, but I have to be greedy this time. I miss out too much. I'm getting everything I want plus 1-2 BUs. Lol


THIS.


----------



## Debbs (Nov 15, 2013)

If heroine lipgloss is not being repromoted then I am all set with a few back ups and can easily skip! I rarely use my Heroine lipliner and I have Fashion Boost lipliner. Out of curiousity, does anyone have an idea of the anticipated launch date ?


----------



## macgirl006 (Nov 15, 2013)

matchachoco said:


> I have a Heroine liner but I will probably get the lipstick. Just 1. I have Violetta but it just isn't the same.


  Me too! I use my heroine liner alot but I'm just gonna get the lippie.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote:


Debbs said:


> If heroine lipgloss is not being repromoted then I am all set with a few back ups and can easily skip! I rarely use my Heroine lipliner and I have Fashion Boost lipliner. Out of curiousity, does anyone have an idea of the anticipated launch date ?


  I believe *Vandekamp* has it because she got the info from MAC corporate. She asked in another thread that members PM her for that info though.


----------



## GlitterMUA (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *mekaboo* 



I have like six or seven of these BNIB....I went crazy over the first release and the second, I purchased more just in case LOL



  Oh you are set then!!


----------



## matchachoco (Nov 15, 2013)

macgirl006 said:


> Me too! I use my heroine liner alot but I'm just gonna get the lippie.


 I've used my liner a couple times with Feel My Pulse lipstick. Can't wait to try it with its true match!!


----------



## chicascouture (Nov 15, 2013)

hi, just wanted to let you know that the reason they are re-releasing heroine its  because *it will be a permanent *color.


----------



## matchachoco (Nov 15, 2013)

chicascouture said:


> hi, just wanted to let you know that the reason they are re-releasing heroine its  because *it will be a permanent* color.


 Yay! Yay! Yay! YAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 15, 2013)

chicascouture said:


> hi, just wanted to let you know that the reason they are re-releasing heroine its  because *it will be a permanent* color.


  Whaaaaaaat


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 15, 2013)

This is great news! No need to buy BUs upon BUs!!! I will grab what I want and save my coins for another collection. Cool!!


----------



## vamua703 (Nov 15, 2013)

I cant wait to get Heroine!!!! I contacted MAC yesterday about it and the woman said she didn't know anything about it.


----------



## exteena (Nov 15, 2013)

chicascouture said:


> hi, just wanted to let you know that the reason they are re-releasing heroine its  because *it will be a permanent* color.


  No way! Wow!


----------



## brackett0701 (Nov 15, 2013)

chicascouture said:


> hi, just wanted to let you know that the reason they are re-releasing heroine its  because *it will be a permanent* color.


  Yay!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm glad that everyone that didn't get one the first or second time will be able to finally get their hands on it.


----------



## Msgyal (Nov 15, 2013)

No need to stalk the sites then! Lol


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 15, 2013)

Msgyal said:


> No need to stalk the sites then! Lol


  I remember I got mine during the first release no problem. Shortly after that about two weeks after I was with my sister and she saw me wearing it an was like "I want that!" by then it was sold out just about everywhere. I looked and looked, called and called and finally found one for her. She's lucky I love her.


----------



## matchachoco (Nov 15, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> I remember I got mine during the first release no problem. Shortly after that about two weeks after I was with my sister and she saw me wearing it an was like "I want that!" by then it was sold out just about everywhere. I looked and looked, called and called and finally found one for her. She's lucky I love her.


Aww, what a good sister you are!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 15, 2013)

matchachoco said:


> Aww, what a good sister you are!


  She would do the same for me.


----------



## Baby1black (Nov 15, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Knocking em out, getting ready for the big shabang-the lipstick! Yup! I posted a couple months ago that it was!


 I knew someone mentioned that a long time before but was not sure who. It you erine


----------



## Baby1black (Nov 15, 2013)

I just hope they do not change the color as people who did not get previous ones will be pissed and we know how mac has done this before


----------



## MRV (Nov 15, 2013)

I would actually like a lippie more blue than Heroine with CYY intensity!


----------



## MACina (Nov 15, 2013)

chicascouture said:


> hi, just wanted to let you know that the reason they are re-releasing heroine its  because *it will be a permanent *color.


----------



## MACina (Nov 15, 2013)

MRV said:


> I would actually like a lippie more blue than Heroine with CYY intensity!


  THAT would be simply amazing


----------



## Lipstickjunkii (Nov 15, 2013)

Msgyal said:


> No need to stalk the sites then! Lol


  LOL. Regardless, I bet folks will be hoarding just because it's Heroine.

  I'll definitely pick one up for my friend. And in honor of the re-release, I should burst out my Heroine lippie more often. I found that even though it was so HTF, I've only worn it about 3 times since the Fashion Sets release.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Nov 15, 2013)

So I had sold my bu heroine a long time ago and just sold my last heroine for a blush I wanted....and now I'll get it back yay lol


----------



## FPmiami (Nov 15, 2013)

chicascouture said:


> hi, just wanted to let you know that the reason they are re-releasing heroine its  because *it will be a permanent *color.


  This is definitely good news, now I can just sit back and wait for all the hype to die down and just get it whenever… saves me a lot of anxiety….


----------



## ElectricLady (Nov 15, 2013)

Even if it is permanent, I could see myself still buying a back up right when it came out lol. It took FOF and the other retro matte shades two months to come back in stock after their initial release, so imagine the waiting time for Heroine.


----------



## BrinaBoo10 (Nov 15, 2013)

ElectricLady said:


> Even if it is permanent, I could see myself still buying a back up right when it came out lol. It took FOF and the other retro matte shades two months to come back in stock after their initial release, so imagine the waiting time for Heroine.


 I agree. I will buy it like it is LE. I don't like to wait. I am so impatient.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Nov 15, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> *I remember I got mine during the first release no problem*. Shortly after that about two weeks after I was with my sister and she saw me wearing it an was like "I want that!" by then it was sold out just about everywhere. I looked and looked, called and called and finally found one for her. She's lucky I love her.


  I got my three during the first release with no problem as well!  I knew I would love the color so I purchased the first two together.  When I wore it, I grabbed another bu. It was at my counter for at least a week before selling out.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 15, 2013)

KrystalAnne said:


> Sorry if I missed this in a thread somewhere, but this collection will only include Heroine? And from what I've been reading I'm guessing everything Heroine previously released is getting repromoted (the shadow, gloss, polish, &liner alongside the lipstick)?


  I'm not sure if they are bringing everything back. I do know the HEROINE lip liner, nail polish and lippie will be here. As for the eye shadow and lip gloss, I can't say.  A girl can hope.   Note to self ladies:  Buy stock in Estée Lauder. Lol. That way we can benefit from spending soooooo much money with MAC.   http://www.nasdaq.com/symbol/el


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 15, 2013)

A huge debt of gratitude goes out to the ladies who suggested I buy Rebellious by "Rockstar A Cosmetics."  It is considered the identical twin to Heroine and it certainly looks that way. It is $10 instead of $15, matte and is delivered in 3-4 days.  It is a beautiful purple matte. I am so happy until the launch date. I also bought Melinda from Pow Cosmetics this week. I hear this is another match to HEROINE.


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 15, 2013)

I jumped on Melinda by POW also. I got to check out Rebellious.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 15, 2013)

Gorgeous40 said:


> I jumped on Melinda by POW also. I got to check out Rebellious.


  You go girl. I'm with you all the way. :yahoo: :yahoo:  :macwallet:


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 15, 2013)

To those of you that purchased the HEROINE lip gloss, do you wear it alone, over the lipstick or over the lip liner. I'm trying to decide if it makes sense to buy the lip gloss. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## ma146rina (Nov 15, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> To those of you that purchased the HEROINE lip gloss, do you wear it alone, over the lipstick or over the lip gloss. I'm trying to decide if it makes sense to buy the lip gloss. Inquiring minds want to know.


  I actually love the l/g on it's own,it makes a great everyday purple


----------



## brackett0701 (Nov 15, 2013)

Heroine Lipstick and Lipgloss combo!! Credit to makeupshayla on Instagram.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 15, 2013)

So pretty. My lips were looking similar today. I wore Revlon Matte Balm in Shameless, Maybelline Mirrored Plum on my bottom lip, MAC All My Purple Life on my top lip. What? I was testing looks out... This Revlon lip has awesome staying power. I wiped my lips before I started drinking water for the day. Then I ate lunch and my lips were still pretty much purple when I finished my enchiladas suiza.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Nov 15, 2013)

It will be like the permanent release of CYY all over again. hboy:  Nonetheless I will buy it when its first released. I'm impatient. At least I won't need to BU at all!


----------



## lizzylu23 (Nov 15, 2013)

Yay!!  :nanas:  I only own a heroine lip pencil so I am going to b/ u what I get!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 15, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> It will be like the permanent release of CYY all over again. hboy:  Nonetheless I will buy it when its first released. I'm impatient. At least I won't need to BU at all!


  When Mac's Candy Yum Yum came back online did stores have enough in stock to handle the immediate demand or did most folks have to wait until the next restock.


----------



## Debbs (Nov 15, 2013)

I normally wear the lipgloss on its own and people still want to what's the name of what I have on. I have used the liner maybe two or three times before applying the gloss but its not really a must-do. Heroine is some powerful stuff . I have applied BGC gloss to the centre then smack/blend it with the Heroine gloss to change it up a bit and get some sparkles


----------



## mekaboo (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Vandekamp* 




Oh really!! Is that why many of us could not get even one. Lol


  I got mine in store, both times. At least a week out from the release. Tried it on. Loved it. Went back, got more.


----------



## sweetsasha (Nov 15, 2013)

I 'm so Freaking excited !!!!!! Got the liner but I need the L/S in my life... )


----------



## LouGarner (Nov 15, 2013)

chicascouture said:


> hi, just wanted to let you know that the reason they are re-releasing heroine its  because *it will be a permanent *color.


  it's about damn time lol


----------



## stacekang (Nov 15, 2013)

I only have the lipgloss and liner, not lipstick.... So...I am sooooo happy with this!


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 16, 2013)

chicascouture said:


> hi, just wanted to let you know that the reason they are re-releasing heroine its  because *it will be a permanent* color.





Baby1black said:


> I knew someone mentioned that a long time before but was not sure who. It you erine


  I sure did!   I also posted back then that it would be permanent :wink:


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 16, 2013)

Can't wait!  Heroine is my jam!


----------



## Amby79 (Nov 16, 2013)

Now that I think of it, I do have 2 Heroine liners, 2 Fashion Boosts, 1 Heroine gloss and two dupes for heroine lipstick(the company's service sucked so they get no promotion! Lol) Do I still need Heroine? Ummmm yessssss!! Lol and more gloss too :-D I have issues :-/   Ps This does not include alllllll the other purples I have lolol shameful


----------



## ijesslovebeauty (Nov 16, 2013)

I dont know if anyone has answered this already but does anybody know when it will be released?


----------



## matchachoco (Nov 16, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> When Mac's Candy Yum Yum came back online did stores have enough in stock to handle the immediate demand or did most folks have to wait until the next restock.


 I got mine right away when it went permanent.


----------



## ThatsGorJESS (Nov 16, 2013)

Im so EXCITED!!!  I've missed Heroine everytime!!  I can't wait!!!


----------



## GlitterMUA (Nov 16, 2013)

MissTT said:


> So pretty. My lips were looking similar today. I wore Revlon Matte Balm in Shameless, Maybelline Mirrored Plum on my bottom lip, MAC All My Purple Life on my top lip. What? I was testing looks out... This Revlon lip has awesome staying power. I wiped my lips before I started drinking water for the day. Then I ate lunch and my lips were still pretty much purple when I finished my enchiladas suiza.


I wore Shameless this week with Heroine l/l (all over lip) and a little currant for dimension and this girl in a store I went to was zapping out!  Lol.. she loved it.  It's a good solution for me until heroine comes out. . very pretty combo.


----------



## iqaganda (Nov 16, 2013)

Wow! This is great news! I wonder when will Heroine land on Asian shores for a permanent release and also if the shade is still consistent as the previous release..   Because for CYY, the original release from Quite Cute is brighter than the permanent released..


----------



## kalexis08 (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm so excited to get Heroine lipglass!


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 16, 2013)

michelle79 said:


> Good news for everyone who loves Heroine. I'm personally Team Strong Woman but Heroine is a beautiful color.


  I'm team SW and Heroine. I regret selling my only 2 Strong Women however I have my Heroines so I'm good.


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 16, 2013)

Debbs said:


> I normally wear the lipgloss on its own and people still want to what's the name of what I have on. I have used the liner maybe two or three times before applying the gloss but its not really a must-do. Heroine is some powerful stuff . I have applied BGC gloss to the centre then smack/blend it with the Heroine gloss to change it up a bit and get some sparkles


  When I wear Heroine out people ask me about the color as well.  I usually feel bad when I tell them it's limited edition and pretty hard to find online (if they do keep pressing on how to get their hands on it)


----------



## Addict4MAC (Nov 16, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> When Mac's Candy Yum Yum came back online did stores have enough in stock to handle the immediate demand or did most folks have to wait until the next restock.


  Not sure. I will say that I had to stop at the MAC store, Macy's, and Nordstrom at Pentagon City. Nordstrom had 2 left I think.


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 16, 2013)

Yay that it's going to be perm! No rush to get any BU for me.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 16, 2013)

My HEROINE lip liner arrived today. I got three. I'm soooo happy. It is such a beautiful color.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Nov 16, 2013)

I wonder if the lip pencil will become permanent too.


----------



## raych1984 (Nov 17, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> I wonder if the lip pencil will become permanent too.


  It would be useful if it did!


----------



## MACina (Nov 17, 2013)

raych1984 said:


> It would be useful if it did!


----------



## trina11225 (Nov 17, 2013)

oh it's going to be permanent. Interesting.


----------



## Baby1black (Nov 17, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I sure did!   I also posted back then that it would be permanent :wink:


 Yes you did mention it was going yo be permanent I hope they do not change the original formula like candy yum yum


----------



## Baby1black (Nov 17, 2013)

Gorgeous40 said:


> I jumped on Melinda by POW also. I got to check out Rebellious.


 I would suggest getting purple haze with rebellious. The combo is to die for.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 17, 2013)

Baby1black said:


> I would suggest getting purple haze with rebellious. The combo is to die for.


  I just got Rebellious on Friday. Love it. Is purple haze a MAC lipliner. I'm waiting for Melinda to come in on Monday. I ordered 2 of them. I hope to get two HEROINE lipsticks.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 17, 2013)

Does anyone think there is a big difference between the Fashion Boost liner and the Heroine lip liner? They look almost the same to me.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 17, 2013)

Ladies,  Here's an interesting combo to try: HEROINE lip liner and Flat out Fabulous.  It looks amazing.   BTW- I'm amazed that the "certain" retailer that we spoke about last week still has plenty of the HEROINE lip liners and nail polish. I can't wait for the lipstick to roll out. :cheer:  :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 18, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> Does anyone think there is a big difference between the Fashion Boost liner and the Heroine lip liner? They look almost the same to me.









  Heroine (left), FB (right)


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 18, 2013)

Thank you. They look the same  to me.


----------



## NewChick10 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Baby1black* 




Heroine is just sitting there, go take it out and use it. It is amazing.


  My purple lipstick collection is lovely but how can you enjoy any of it when all I do is buy purple lipsticks and then it’s on to the next one.   I will try it and see if it is worth all this hype…


----------



## NewChick10 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *michelle79* 



Good news for everyone who loves Heroine. I'm personally Team Strong Woman but Heroine is a beautiful color.


  I have strong woman too but I for some reason just ain’t feelin it.  I think it’s the red in it that I don’t like.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 18, 2013)

NewChick10 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Baby1black*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Heroine is THE prettiest purple that I've seen so far.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 18, 2013)

HEROINE TO REMAIN LIMITED EDITION, LADIES:  The HEROINE lipstick will remain LIMITED EDITION at least for now, says MAC as of this afternoon. I, for one, shall continue to keep my fingers crossed and pray to the makeup gods that they stop playing games with us and make it permanent.  At least the temp re-release date will be an opportunity for those of us who did not get it the first or second time to get it the third time. So, you better get your backup on the "special date."    On your mark, get set.........GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Lol  :nanas:  :nanas:  :nanas:  :nanas:  :nanas:  :nanas:  :nanas:  :nanas:


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 18, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> I just got Rebellious on Friday. Love it. Is purple haze a MAC lipliner. I'm waiting for Melinda to come in on Monday. I ordered 2 of them. I hope to get two HEROINE lipsticks.


  I got Melinda on Friday and I am a little underwhelmed by the formula. Let me know what you think when you get it. To me it's closer to violetta than heroine (in consistency).


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 18, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> HEROINE TO REMAIN LIMITED EDITION, LADIES:  The HEROINE lipstick will remain LIMITED EDITION at least for now, says MAC as of this afternoon. I, for one, shall continue to keep my fingers crossed and pray to the makeup gods that they stop playing games with us and make it permanent.  At least the temp re-release date will be an opportunity for those of us who did not get it the first or second time to get it the third time. So, you better get your backup on the "special date."    On your mark, get set.........GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Lol  :nanas:  :nanas:  :nanas:  :nanas:  :nanas:  :nanas:  :nanas:  :nanas:


  Nooooo!  Welp, back to my game plan to make sure I get all the BUs I need. Thanks for the research Vandekamp!


----------



## Baby1black (Nov 18, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> I just got Rebellious on Friday. Love it. Is purple haze a MAC lipliner. I'm waiting for Melinda to come in on Monday. I ordered 2 of them. I hope to get two HEROINE lipsticks.


 No purple haze is a lipstick from the same company .matte lipstick but more blue based than rebellious. I tend to put purple haze on the centre of rebellious to give it more of an oomph . I will try to post pics of both ,


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 18, 2013)

Gorgeous40 said:


> I got Melinda on Friday and I am a little underwhelmed by the formula. Let me know what you think when you get it. To me it's closer to violetta than heroine (in consistency).


  Oh, really.  My order should be in today. I'll report back to you today.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 18, 2013)

Baby1black said:


> No purple haze is a lipstick from the same company .matte lipstick but more blue based than rebellious. I tend to put purple haze on the centre of rebellious to give it more of an oomph . I will try to post pics of both ,


  Rebellious and FOF is a nice combination too.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 18, 2013)

I got my Heroine nail polish today. I am a bit underwhelmed. It looks like a trial size. Is this a joke?????? It's only .34ounces. Can anyone verify if the old nail polish was for .34 ounces. Needless to say, I will never purchase this again. I think the price point is way off the mark for the size of the polish.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 18, 2013)

Gorgeous40 said:


> I got Melinda on Friday and I am a little underwhelmed by the formula. Let me know what you think when you get it. To me it's closer to violetta than heroine (in consistency).


  Hi Gorgeous40:  I got my Melinda lipstick today from POW Cosmetics. I agree with you. WTF.  The lipstick says its a matte but it does not apply like a matte. For $18 I would recommend anyone looking for a Heroine dupe to consider Rockstar Cosmetics. They have a matte dupe for Heroine called Rebellious and it is a beautiful, inexpensive lippie. Cost $10 and it arrives in 3 days. Pow Cosmetics is a waste of money. It's over priced and cheap. It does not apply or feel like a matte. They charge you $6 for shipping and it only cost $2.67 USPS which is how they send it.   Mac only charges $15 for Heroine I will pay more than $15 for a lipstick if it is worth it. For instance, Nars charges $24 for their lipsticks and it is a quality product. It is worth it.


----------



## GlitterMUA (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Vandekamp* 



HEROINE TO REMAIN LIMITED EDITION, LADIES:

The HEROINE lipstick will remain LIMITED EDITION at least for now, says MAC as of this afternoon. I, for one, shall continue to keep my fingers crossed and pray to the makeup gods that they stop playing games with us and make it permanent.  At least the temp re-release date will be an opportunity for those of us who did not get it the first or second time to get it the third time. So, you better get your backup on the "special date."

On your mark, get set.........GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Lol




























  Ugh! Why lawd?!! Why must they continue to do this to us?! Hunger Games for Heroine in full effect!!


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 18, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> Hi Gorgeous40:  I got my Melinda lipstick today from POW Cosmetics. I agree with you. WTF.  The lipstick says its a matte but it does not apply like a matte. For $18 I would recommend anyone looking for a Heroine dupe to consider Rockstar Cosmetics. They have a matte dupe for Heroine called Rebellious and it is a beautiful, inexpensive lippie. Cost $10 and it arrives in 3 days. Pow Cosmetics is a waste of money. It's over priced and cheap. It does not apply or feel like a matte. They charge you $6 for shipping and it only cost $2.67 USPS which is how they send it.   Mac only charges $15 for Heroine I will pay more than $15 for a lipstick if it is worth it. For instance, Nars charges $24 for their lipsticks and it is a quality product. It is worth it.


  MY SENTIMENTS EXACTLY! It wasn't worth the price and it certainly isn't a matte. I will never buy this again.   It only lasts about an hour before it's gone. It leaves a pink/red stain that looks all bad. I would not recommend this to anyone unfortunately. I prefer my Maybelline Lavender Voltage to this any day of the week! I hate that the formulation is so terrible bcz they have such beautiful colors.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 18, 2013)

Gorgeous40 said:


> MY SENTIMENTS EXACTLY! It wasn't worth the price and it certainly isn't a matte. I will never buy this again.   It only lasts about an hour before it's gone. It leaves a pink/red stain that looks all bad. I would not recommend this to anyone unfortunately. I prefer my Maybelline Lavender Voltage to this any day of the week! I hate that the formulation is so terrible bcz they have such beautiful colors.


  I wish I could take it back. I bought two lipsticks.  The first lipstick had the name of the company  imprinted on the top. The second tube had a sticker with the name of the company and it wasn't even properly secured. If Pow Cosmetics were a too-rated cosmetic company i would assume I got a counterfeit lipstick and possibly one real lippie. Despite the claims, it is a satin finish not a matte. It reminds me of a cheap drugstore lipstick trying to be something it is not.   A total waste of money!!!!!!!!!!!  $18. Are you kidding me KW.  Are you serious. No $&%# way!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 18, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> I wish I could take it back. I bought two lipsticks.  The first lipstick had the name of the company  imprinted on the top. The second tube had a sticker with the name of the company and it wasn't even properly secured. If Pow Cosmetics were a too-rated cosmetic company i would assume I got a counterfeit lipstick and possibly one real lippie. Despite the claims, it is a satin finish not a matte. It reminds me of a cheap drugstore lipstick trying to be something it is not.   A total waste of money!!!!!!!!!!!  $18. Are you kidding me KW.  Are you serious. No $&%# way!!!!!!!!


  I know. I really feel duped. But that "Heroine dupe" IG pic gave me hope! I am going to give it to my 17 year old daughter.


----------



## ElectricLady (Nov 18, 2013)

Heroine being permanent seemed too good to be true. But, MAC never seems to have their own information right the first time around, so we'll see.


----------



## ThatsGorJESS (Nov 18, 2013)

So now I HAVE to back up like crazy!


----------



## macgirl006 (Nov 18, 2013)

ThatsGorJESS said:


> So now I HAVE to back up like crazy!


 Oh brother! I was gonna relax and purchase this like a normal person. Now just another lippie to stalk for! Gonna have alot of sleepless nights ahead of me between this and Punk Couture. Not cool MAC! Not cool!


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 18, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> HEROINE TO REMAIN LIMITED EDITION, LADIES:  The HEROINE lipstick will remain LIMITED EDITION at least for now, says MAC as of this afternoon. I, for one, shall continue to keep my fingers crossed and pray to the makeup gods that they stop playing games with us and make it permanent.  At least the temp re-release date will be an opportunity for those of us who did not get it the first or second time to get it the third time. So, you better get your backup on the "special date."    On your mark, get set.........GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Lol  :nanas:  :nanas:  :nanas:  :nanas:  :nanas:  :nanas:  :nanas:  :nanas:


  I'm not gonna hold my breath on this tho, especially with a tues release date


----------



## NewChick10 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Vandekamp* 




I wish I could take it back. I bought two lipsticks.  The first lipstick had the name of the company  imprinted on the top. The second tube had a sticker with the name of the company and it wasn't even properly secured. If Pow Cosmetics were a too-rated cosmetic company i would assume I got a counterfeit lipstick and possibly one real lippie. Despite the claims, it is a satin finish not a matte. It reminds me of a cheap drugstore lipstick trying to be something it is not.

A total waste of money!!!!!!!!!!!

$18. Are you kidding me KW.  Are you serious. No $&%# way!!!!!!!!


   Sorry this did not work out for you.  I hate when this happens…..you get excited and then when it comes it is just a letdown.  Thanks for warning us.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Nov 18, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I'm not gonna hold my breath on this tho, especially with a tues release date


True that


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 19, 2013)

Beautybuyer said:


> True that


  IIRC, CYY had a non-Thurs release as well.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Nov 19, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> IIRC, CYY had a non-Thurs release as well.


I didn't get cyy I hate that color :|


----------



## ThatsGorJESS (Nov 19, 2013)

macgirl006 said:


> Oh brother! I was gonna relax and purchase this like a normal person. Now just another lippie to stalk for! Gonna have alot of sleepless nights ahead of me between this and Punk Couture. Not cool MAC! Not cool!


  I know right!! I thought I could just get one and order more eventually but that's not going to happen!


----------



## jhosea (Nov 19, 2013)

Now that It's not permanent I'm going to have to stalk  When does it come out again?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 19, 2013)

If anyone currently has the Heroine nail polish can you tell me the size. I just got my order of the Heroine nail polish yesterday and I was not happy. It was only .34oz. Did Mac cut down the size. I will not be buying the polish again. It looks like a trial size.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 19, 2013)

.34oz is the amount listed on the MAC website so it sounds right. Just curious, who's still selling that?


----------



## nana91 (Nov 19, 2013)

Do you ladies know if the whole heroine family is being re- released or is it just the lipstick?


----------



## Addict4MAC (Nov 19, 2013)

I agree with Erin, I won't believe anything just yet. If we've learned anything from MAC with these collections, it's that even MAC can't get their information distributed correctly i.e the Retro Matte collection.


----------



## purplevines (Nov 19, 2013)

---


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 19, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> I agree with Erin, I won't believe anything just yet. If we've learned anything from MAC with these collections, it's that even MAC can't get their information distributed correctly i.e the Retro Matte collection.


  What happened with the  Retro Matte collection rollout? Aside from the fact that they did not produce enough lippies initially?


----------



## LMarie21 (Nov 19, 2013)

When is the release date for this? I tried asking MAC in a live chat and they were no help.  I bought Violetta in hopes that it would be somewhat like Heroine...but that was a fail.  Would love to get Heroine - been wanting it forevs lol


----------



## Pinkdollface (Nov 19, 2013)

For everyone asking about the release date. I don't think anyone knows yet, but when someone figures out the date it will most likely be mentioned in the title of the thread and/or in the first post.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 19, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> If anyone currently has the Heroine nail polish can you tell me the size. I just got my order of the Heroine nail polish yesterday and I was not happy. It was only .34oz. Did Mac cut down the size. I will not be buying the polish again. It looks like a trial size.


  All the polishes are .34oz.    





Vandekamp said:


> What happened with the  Retro Matte collection rollout? Aside from the fact that they did not produce enough lippies initially?


  When the info was released in the update book (which i posted), everything but FB liner was listed as perm, although MAC as mentioned otherwise. Employees are telling customers what they know from the book, and customers are learning what they see from the site and CS. It's a typical MAC clusterfuck.    





Pinkdollface said:


> For everyone asking about the release date. I don't think anyone knows yet, but when someone figures out the date it will most likely be mentioned in the title of the thread and/or in the first post.


  A handful of us do know.


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Nov 19, 2013)

LMarie21 said:


> When is the release date for this? I tried asking MAC in a live chat and they were no help.  I bought Violetta in hopes that it would be somewhat like Heroine...but that was a fail.  Would love to get Heroine - been wanting it forevs lol


feel my pulse is similar


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 19, 2013)

LMarie21 said:


> When is the release date for this? I tried asking MAC in a live chat and they were no help.  I bought Violetta in hopes that it would be somewhat like Heroine...but that was a fail.  Would love to get Heroine - been wanting it forevs lol


  Unfortunately the live chat folks are clueless. You have to either speak to someone in the corporate office or CS. When speaking to customer service make sure sure they check the inventory list. It's mentioned there. Their system says "early December." The folks in the corp office are a bit bit more specific about the rollout date.  In any event, it's coming very soon and you can take that to the bank I've been told. Lol  In fact, some online stores are selling the lip liner and nail polish NOW!!!!!


----------



## hexfiles (Nov 20, 2013)

Re realeased online? in stores??


----------



## hexfiles (Nov 20, 2013)

*DECEMBER 3rd ONLINE?? IN STORES?? DETAILS!!!*


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 20, 2013)

hexfiles said:


> *DECEMBER 3rd ONLINE?? IN STORES??  DETAILS!!!*


  It should be avail thru all distribution channels.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote:


KrystalAnne said:


> Sorry if I missed this in a thread somewhere, but this collection will only include Heroine? And from what I've been reading I'm guessing everything Heroine previously released is getting repromoted (the shadow, gloss, polish, &liner alongside the lipstick)?
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *nana91*
> ...


  Just following up with this. If anyone knows what other Heroine items will be re-promoted please share.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 20, 2013)

Lipstick, gloss, lip liner, and nail polish. Not sure about the eye shadow.


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 20, 2013)

Also Macys and Nordstrom?


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 20, 2013)

I just want the gloss.. slept on it the last time


----------



## Addict4MAC (Nov 20, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> Lipstick, gloss, lip liner, and nail polish. Not sure about the eye shadow.


Thank you!


----------



## Beautybuyer (Nov 20, 2013)

There went trying to keep it on the down low


----------



## Msgyal (Nov 20, 2013)

Beautybuyer said:


> There went trying to keep it on the down low


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 20, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> I just want the gloss.. slept on it the last time


  After speaking to Mac today, the lip gloss was not on the inventory list. The lipstick is a definite and of course, the liner and polish are already out.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 20, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> BeautyByLele said:
> 
> 
> > I just want the gloss.. slept on it the last time
> ...


  Awww that's too bad! Thanks for the update


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 20, 2013)

Re: The Heroine "down low"

  I think there is some truth to that unfortunately. Because of its popularity, if you blink you may miss it. It will be out a few days before the RiRi Holiday Collection. Sadly, it may even sell out before the holiday collection rolls out unless they really step up production. 

  Unfortunately, there are folks with the online customer service side who are unaware of the limited release next month. It's important to get someone in the corporate office or the Gone But Not Forgotten team to get the correct answer along with the anticipated date. Hang in there ladies, the December date is right around the corner.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm sorry but what would have been the point of creating a thread to share information about this release and then not share information regarding it's date and what items will be released? Defeats the purpose if you ask me. If the information was to be "top secret," then the thread shouldn't have been created in the first place. It is a given that people will have questions about the release date and what the release will include. Especially a release this "big". I understand the whole issue about lurkers and what not. If that was an issue with this release, maybe those willing to share this information should have private messaged those inquiring about it.


----------



## IHughes (Nov 20, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> What happened with the  Retro Matte collection rollout? Aside from the fact that they did not produce enough lippies initially?


  Here in Spain I was told several times at the stand they'd be permanent and not to worry, so I didn't hurry and didn't purchase any. Now they only have Dangerous and Relentlessly Red left, and they now tell me some were limited edition...so annoying!!


----------



## Beautybuyer (Nov 20, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> I'm sorry but what would have been the point of creating a thread to share information about this release and then not share information regarding it's date and what items will be released? Defeats the purpose if you ask me. If the information was to be "top secret," then the thread shouldn't have been created in the first place. It is a given that people will have questions about the release date and what the release will include. Especially a release this "big". I understand the whole issue about lurkers and what not. If that was an issue with this release, maybe those willing to share this information should have private messaged those inquiring about it.  :2cents:


They were being private messaged


----------



## Addict4MAC (Nov 20, 2013)

Beautybuyer said:


> They were being private messaged


Well then, I must have been missed or someone did not want to share with me because I definitely inquired and did not receive a private message.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Nov 20, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> Well then, I must have been missed or someone did not want to share with me because I definitely inquired and did not receive a private message.:shrugs:


  Really? Well that's not cool either. Anyone who inquires should get messaged. Anytime I saw someone ask I messaged them but maybe some responses get over looked with all the comments? I've had my heroine fix (that sounds bad lol) so I personally don't care. I just think it's nice that members are trying to help other members get a chance to get products without the lurkers seeing it first and buying it all up but there's always one person on every thread that just blasts it out. Maybe they think they are helping by sharing? But by the time members get on and actually see it it's sold out. Heroine of course will get bought up but there were lots of people who didn't know. Now it'll be posted on blogs, Instagram and everywhere else. I think members do need to help other members and send a private message. We need to stick together ladies and men!! Just my thoughts   And this isn't just directed to you addict4mac it's just my general idea to everyone


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Nov 20, 2013)

Beautybuyer said:


> There went trying to keep it on the down low


exactly. .. now all the lurkers will b on it because it has been blasted!  Smh


----------



## diamonddiva (Nov 20, 2013)

So can someone confirm the release date for me through pm? Please


----------



## Debbs (Nov 20, 2013)

I am having mixed emotions about the Heroine gloss not being repromoted if thats indeed the case. A part of me is glad as I couldn't buy any in while (too many glosses in rotation including bu). I am however sorry that others will not have a opportunity to get it.  I was also hoping it would be available to me in the far future for purchasing or back to Mac. I hate feeling like a sucker for Mac when I hoard stuff and it gets repromoted shortly afterwards. Skipping happily right along. I am drug-free (unless there is a limit or shortage and I have to make some bold moves for fellow junkies,lol)


----------



## LMarie21 (Nov 20, 2013)

Do you guys know the specific launch times?  I remember trolling Nordstrom's, Macy's and Bloomingdale's websites for the Rihanna fall collection and staying up until 4am - the time I finally got to order what I wanted from the collection from Macy's lol...looks like I might have to pull an all nighter for Heroine.  It's that serious LOL


----------



## Msgyal (Nov 20, 2013)

LMarie21 said:


> Do you guys know the specific launch times?  I remember trolling Nordstrom's, Macy's and Bloomingdale's websites for the Rihanna fall collection and staying up until 4am - the time I finally got to order what I wanted from the collection from Macy's lol...looks like I might have to pull an all nighter for Heroine.  It's that serious LOL


 I'll be doing the same as well.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 20, 2013)

ForeverJenn said:


> Ahhh my beloved heroine. It's irreplaceable. I'll be picking up two back ups


  So gorgeous on you!


----------



## Addict4MAC (Nov 20, 2013)

Beautybuyer said:


> Really? Well that's not cool either. Anyone who inquires should get messaged. Anytime I saw someone ask I messaged them but maybe some responses get over looked with all the comments? I've had my heroine fix (that sounds bad lol) so I personally don't care. I just think it's nice that members are trying to help other members get a chance to get products without the lurkers seeing it first and buying it all up but there's always one person on every thread that just blasts it out. Maybe they think they are helping by sharing? But by the time members get on and actually see it it's sold out. Heroine of course will get bought up but there were lots of people who didn't know. Now it'll be posted on blogs, Instagram and everywhere else. I think members do need to help other members and send a private message. We need to stick together ladies and men!! Just my thoughts   And this isn't just directed to you addict4mac it's just my general idea to everyone


  I think I was missed. The ladies here of Specktra are really nice. And I know it's hard to message every single member of Specktra. Perhaps I should have took the initiative to ask the thread starter or even Erin what specific Heroine items would be re-promoted. It just didn't dawn on me that there are in fact going to be lurkers and leeches coming here to rob us of our goodies! I think everyone is just trying to help! The members that contribute regularly to the site love sharing information. I just think we should be a little more careful. I know people keep asking when will it be released and maybe that should have been kept on the DL. As far as the items I think that would be safe to share openly. That's why I asked. But I definitely agree we should stick together. I for one have reached out to people in search for seemingly sold out items and people have done the same for me. No hard feelings.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 20, 2013)

Debbs said:


> I am having mixed emotions about the Heroine gloss not being repromoted if thats indeed the case. A part of me is glad as I couldn't buy any in while (too many glosses in rotation including bu). I am however sorry that others will not have a opportunity to get it.  I was also hoping it would be available to me in the far future for purchasing or back to Mac. I hate feeling like a sucker for Mac when I hoard stuff and it gets repromoted shortly afterwards. Skipping happily right along. I am drug-free (unless there is a limit or shortage and I have to make some bold moves for fellow junkies,lol)


  I feel you on the lip gloss. Possible suggestion: couldn't you put a clear gloss over the lipstick???? Just a thought. Lol.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 20, 2013)

The following items will be available when Mac re-launches Heroine:  1). HEROINE lipstick 2). HEROINE LIP LINER 3). HEROINE  nail polish  A few of you have pondered about the lip gloss and shadow. I have not heard if they too will be re-released. As I get mor info ladies you will be the first to know.


----------



## Debbs (Nov 20, 2013)

I couldn't have come up with that idea all by myself . Absolutely brilliant if only I wore lipstick(weird I know) . A clear gloss coating over a lipstick! Wow, very unique and original idea. Thanks so much for coming to the rescue !!!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 20, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> A few of you have pondered about the lip gloss and shadow. I have not heard if they too will be re-released. As I get mor info ladies you will be the first to know.


  Thank you for the update regarding which products will be available for the relaunch. I have already ordered the nail polish and I'm looking to order the lip liner soon so that I will only have to concentrate on getting a couple of Heroine lipsticks on the release date. I've fallen in love with purple lipsticks so I'm looking forward to adding this one to the collection. I've wanted it for quite a while but I believe it wasn't available when I started getting into makeup so I'm happy to have the opportunity to get it this time around!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 20, 2013)

Debbs said:


> I couldn't have come up with that idea all by myself . Absolutely brilliant if only I wore lipstick(weird I know) . A clear gloss coating over a lipstick! Wow, very unique and original idea. Thanks so much for coming to the rescue !!!


  What about under the HEROINE lip liner?


----------



## Debbs (Nov 20, 2013)

Page 4 , post 96.


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 20, 2013)

Is LE or Permanente?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Because I can wait


----------



## Beautybuyer (Nov 20, 2013)

Debbs said:


> I couldn't have come up with that idea all by myself . Absolutely brilliant if only I wore lipstick(weird I know) . A clear gloss coating over a lipstick! Wow, very unique and original idea. Thanks so much for coming to the rescue !!!


 ....um....lol


----------



## Serenityy (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Nov 20, 2013)

I wonder what time this will be released online i hate stalking especially when I have a special event that next day


----------



## cocotears (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi ladies. I've been MIA the past couple weeks because of school and starting a new job, but when I saw this thread I got so excited! My first experience with MAC stalking was to buy Heroine and I only ended up getting one and now I'm scared to wear it because I don't want it to run out. I skimmed this thread and saw that the release date was being sent thru the PMs. Could someone please PM me? I would really appreciate it!


----------



## LoverOfMac (Nov 20, 2013)

Can anyone who knows the release date pm me please! I just started really getting into mac in July so of course I missed out on heroine but seeing all the swatches & pics of it makes me anxious to get it!!!


----------



## Beautybuyer (Nov 20, 2013)

cocotears said:


> Hi ladies. I've been MIA the past couple weeks because of school and starting a new job, but when I saw this thread I got so excited! My first experience with MAC stalking was to buy Heroine and I only ended up getting one and now I'm scared to wear it because I don't want it to run out. I skimmed this thread and saw that the release date was being sent thru the PMs. Could someone please PM me? I would really appreciate it!





LoverOfMac said:


> Can anyone who knows the release date pm me please! I just started really getting into mac in July so of course I missed out on heroine but seeing all the swatches & pics of it makes me anxious to get it!!!


  The date it blasted in bold letters page 6


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 21, 2013)

LMarie21 said:


> Do you guys know the specific launch times?  I remember trolling Nordstrom's, Macy's and Bloomingdale's websites for the Rihanna fall collection and staying up until 4am - the time I finally got to order what I wanted from the collection from Macy's lol...looks like I might have to pull an all nighter for Heroine.  It's that serious LOL





MakeupAddict22 said:


> I wonder what time this will be released online i hate stalking especially when I have a special event that next day


  Aside from RiRi and Black Friday exclusives, there is never a specific time. Never has been. Never will be.


----------



## iLoveBlush (Nov 21, 2013)

Hello.  I was also looking to find the release date.  Could anyone pm me please?  Thx


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 21, 2013)

Mayanas said:


> Is LE or Permanente?  :amused:  Because I can wait


  It's PERMANENT. Yeah!


----------



## Addict4MAC (Nov 21, 2013)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Thank you for the update regarding which products will be available for the relaunch. I have already ordered the nail polish and I'm looking to order the lip liner soon so that I will only have to concentrate on getting a couple of Heroine lipsticks on the release date. I've fallen in love with purple lipsticks so I'm looking forward to adding this one to the collection. I've wanted it for quite a while but I believe it wasn't available when I started getting into makeup so I'm happy to have the opportunity to get it this time around!


I was thinking about snagging a couple back ups of the lip liner. But is it really worth having Heroine lip pencil when NYX Purple Rain (I think) is a dupe? Does anyone have both to compare and mind sharing?


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Nov 21, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Aside from RiRi and Black Friday exclusives, there is never a specific time. Never has been. Never will be.


Yea I know that's what makes the situation suck lol


----------



## ElectricLady (Nov 21, 2013)

I didn't know noon releases were just a RiRi thing... Hopefully, they just release it at midnight. For me, that's much less of a hassle than trying to buy something at noon.


----------



## cocotears (Nov 21, 2013)

Beautybuyer said:


> The date it blasted in bold letters page 6


  Sorry, I missed it. Thanks to everyone who sent me a PM anyway!


----------



## Beautybuyer (Nov 21, 2013)

ElectricLady said:


> I didn't know noon releases were just a RiRi thing... Hopefully, they just release it at midnight. For me, that's much less of a hassle than trying to buy something at noon.


They rarely launch before early morning hours but they have. They've launched a couple before midnight, though I think they were mistakes. I've also seen like one maybe two launched in the actual morning


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 21, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> I was thinking about snagging a couple back ups of the lip liner. But is it really worth having Heroine lip pencil when NYX Purple Rain (I think) is a dupe? Does anyone have both to compare and mind sharing?


  I would love to see that too. I have that NYX Purple Rain liner and I love it. If it's a dupe, or even really close, I'll pass on this liner.


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Nov 21, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> I was thinking about snagging a couple back ups of the lip liner. But is it really worth having Heroine lip pencil when NYX Purple Rain (I think) is a dupe? Does anyone have both to compare and mind sharing?


I have both when I get home at 4 I will swatch them both for u


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 21, 2013)

AkeshialuvsMAC said:


> I have both when I get home at 4 I will swatch them both for u


  Thank you.   I think Mac's Fashion Boost is also a great dupe for the HEROINE lip liner.


----------



## Msgyal (Nov 21, 2013)

I caved in and bought PC... Ugh I have a bad addiction.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 21, 2013)

Msgyal said:


> I caved in and bought PC... Ugh I have a bad addiction.


  Me too along with  Instigator. I also bought Diva.


----------



## Msgyal (Nov 21, 2013)

Msgyal said:


> I caved in and bought PC... Ugh I have a bad addiction.


 Whoops! Wrong thread.


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Nov 21, 2013)

Top is heroine bottom is purple rain... two with flash two without. .. I'm nw43  





Gorgeous40 said:


> I would love to see that too. I have that NYX Purple Rain liner and I love it. If it's a dupe, or even really close, I'll pass on this liner.









[/IMG]


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 21, 2013)

I realize the following will not come as a BIG surprise to some. (We know who you are) However, MAC has been giving out mixed signals as of late. Heroine will be Perm....no, Limited Edition...Perm.... LE. You get the picture. But we have it in writing now. Finally!!!  HEROINE WILL BE PERMANENT ( so says Mac and it's in writing Ladies. There is no need to do BUs. Lol) That means more money for some of the other collections.    For your eyes only....................  P.S. The corporate office still says Xxxxx. The same date that many of you are already aware of.    Hello Dawn:   Heroine Lipstick is going to be permanent and we are so happy! We don't have an official release date that we've announced but if you sign up for our emails, you'll be notified as new collections and shades come out. Feel free to check back with us late December if you like.   If you're interested in emails, simply use the URL below to enter your email address.   https://www.maccosmetics.com/account/register.tmpl     We hope you will continue to visit us at MAC Cosmetics Online. If we can be of further assistance, please let us know. If you would like to speak with one of our representatives at any time, please call 1-800-588-0070.   As we continually strive to improve the service we offer, we’d love to learn more about your experience. Would you please take a few minutes to tell us how we did? Simply click here to take our Satisfaction Survey. Thank you in advance for your participation.   Best regards,   Jen D. MAC Cosmetics Online Makeup Artist     Original Message Follows: ------------------------  Will Heroine be permanent? Is the lip gloss returning back too. The corporate office says xxxxx3. Has the rollout date been pushed back.    Warmest Regards Dawn Holly   On Nov 21, 2013, at 2:41 PM, MAC Artist  wrote:       Hello Dawn,   Thank you for taking the time to contact us at MAC Cosmetics Online.   Dawn, I  am pleased to let you know that we anticipate Heroine Lipstick to return Online mid-December, but we do not yet have an exact date. Please be sure to sign up with our site to be the first to know when it becomes available! If you're interested, simply enter your email address in the box titled "Sign Up" located in the lower left corner of the homepage.   Our certified Artists are pleased to provide you with personalized recommendations that specifically address your needs. If you would like to speak with one of our representatives at any time, please call 1-800-588-0070.   As we continually strive to improve the service we offer, we’d love to learn more about your experience. Would you please take a few minutes to tell us how we did? Simply click here to take our Satisfaction Survey. Thank you in advance for your participation.   Kind regards,   Stacey MAC Cosmetics Online Makeup Artist   This e-mail is intended only for the addressee(s) and may contain confidential information.  If you are not the intended recipient, you are hereby notified that the use of this information or dissemination, distribution or copying of this e-mail is strictly prohibited.  If you have received this e-mail in error, please  notify the sender immediately by return e-mail and delete the  original message. Thank you. This e-mail is intended only for the addressee(s) and may contain confidential information.  If you are not the intended recipient, you are hereby notified that the use of this information or dissemination, distribution or copying of this e-mail is strictly prohibited.  If you have received this e-mail in error, please  notify the sender immediately by return e-mail and delete the  original message. Thank you.


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## GlitterMUA (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Vandekamp* 



I realize the following will not come as a BIG surprise to some. (We know who you are)
However, MAC has been giving out mixed signals as of late. Heroine will be Perm....no, Limited Edition...Perm.... LE. You get the picture. But we have it in writing now. Finally!!!

HEROINE WILL BE PERMANENT ( so says Mac and it's in writing Ladies. There is no need to do BUs. Lol) That means more money for some of the other collections.

For your eyes only....................

P.S. The corporate office still says Xxxxx. The same date that many of you are already aware of.

Hello Dawn:

Heroine Lipstick is going to be permanent and we are so happy! We don't have an official release date that we've announced but if you sign up for our emails, you'll be notified as new collections and shades come out. Feel free to check back with us late December if you like.

If you're interested in emails, simply use the URL below to enter your email address.

https://www.maccosmetics.com/account/register.tmpl


We hope you will continue to visit us at MAC Cosmetics Online. If we can be of further assistance, please let us know. If you would like to speak with one of our representatives at any time, please call 1-800-588-0070.

As we continually strive to improve the service we offer, we’d love to learn more about your experience. Would you please take a few minutes to tell us how we did? Simply click here to take our Satisfaction Survey. Thank you in advance for your participation.

Best regards,

Jen D.
MAC Cosmetics
Online Makeup Artist



Original Message Follows:  Will Heroine be permanent? Is the lip gloss returning back too. The corporate office says xxxxx3. Has the rollout date been pushed back.

Warmest Regards
Dawn Holly


On Nov 21, 2013, at 2:41 PM, MAC Artist  wrote:



Hello Dawn,

Thank you for taking the time to contact us at MAC Cosmetics Online.

Dawn, I  am pleased to let you know that we anticipate Heroine Lipstick to return Online mid-December, but we do not yet have an exact date. Please be sure to sign up with our site to be the first to know when it becomes available! If you're interested, simply enter your email address in the box titled "Sign Up" located in the lower left corner of the homepage.

Our certified Artists are pleased to provide you with personalized recommendations that specifically address your needs. If you would like to speak with one of our representatives at any time, please call 1-800-588-0070.

As we continually strive to improve the service we offer, we’d love to learn more about your experience. Would you please take a few minutes to tell us how we did? Simply click here to take our Satisfaction Survey. Thank you in advance for your participation.

Kind regards,

Stacey
MAC Cosmetics Online
Makeup Artist

This e-mail is intended only for the addressee(s) and may contain
confidential information.  If you are not the intended recipient,
you are hereby notified that the use of this information or
dissemination, distribution or copying of this e-mail is strictly
prohibited.  If you have received this e-mail in error, please
notify the sender immediately by return e-mail and delete the
original message.
Thank you.
This e-mail is intended only for the addressee(s) and may contain
confidential information.  If you are not the intended recipient,
you are hereby notified that the use of this information or
dissemination, distribution or copying of this e-mail is strictly
prohibited.  If you have received this e-mail in error, please
notify the sender immediately by return e-mail and delete the
original message.
Thank you.


  Well thats refreshing!!! Vandekamp thank you for all of your persistance on this important matter. We purple lovers appreciate you! ...LOL!!!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 21, 2013)

AkeshialuvsMAC said:


>


  Both are pretty. I'm still, on Team HEROINE!!!!!


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 21, 2013)

AkeshialuvsMAC said:


>


  WOW!!! This is toooooo close for me to sweat the Heroine liner. Especially since I am happy with the NYX one. Thanks for swatching!!!


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Nov 21, 2013)

Gorgeous40 said:


> WOW!!! This is toooooo close for me to sweat the Heroine liner. Especially since I am happy with the NYX one. Thanks for swatching!!!


yup heroine is a little more darker but its very close


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 21, 2013)

ElectricLady said:


> I didn't know noon releases were just a RiRi thing... Hopefully, they just release it at midnight. For me, that's much less of a hassle than trying to buy something at noon.


  Midnight is never a launch time either, unfortunately. With MAC, there is never a set launch time, tho it's usually in the afternoon/evening, around the 3-7pm EST timeframe, but as early as 3am and as late as 10pm hasn't been unheard of either.   That's why we stalk. :dunno:   





Vandekamp said:


> I realize the following will not come as a BIG surprise to some. (We know who you are) However, MAC has been giving out mixed signals as of late. Heroine will be Perm....no, Limited Edition...Perm.... LE. You get the picture. But we have it in writing now. Finally!!!  HEROINE WILL BE PERMANENT ( so says Mac and it's in writing Ladies. There is no need to do BUs. Lol)


  See! I knew it! :lol:


----------



## misfitted (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Debbs* 



I am having mixed emotions about the Heroine gloss not being repromoted if thats indeed the case. A part of me is glad as I couldn't buy any in while (too many glosses in rotation including bu). I am however sorry that others will not have a opportunity to get it.  I was also hoping it would be available to me in the far future for purchasing or back to Mac. I hate feeling like a sucker for Mac when I hoard stuff and it gets repromoted shortly afterwards. Skipping happily right along. I am drug-free (unless there is a limit or shortage and I have to make some bold moves for fellow junkies,lol)


  Same here. Since I'm already stocked up on Heroine I have no need to repurchase. But I'm glad everyone else can get it.  Now if the gloss was made perm I'd be ON it. I only have one of those and it's half empty!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 21, 2013)

Let's keep our fingers crossed. You never know. We can hope.


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm so glad this is going to be perm. Now I can divert funds to other collections. LOL


----------



## diamonddiva (Nov 21, 2013)

This is great news! Super excited!


----------



## BabyDzz (Nov 21, 2013)

Yippie!! Heroine will be mine!! *Now impatiently waiting for a Strong Woman repromote*  Lol. Thanks Vandekamp!


----------



## LMarie21 (Nov 21, 2013)

So happy! Thank you, Vandekamp for the info!


----------



## Addict4MAC (Nov 21, 2013)

AkeshialuvsMAC said:


> I have both when I get home at 4 I will swatch them both for u





AkeshialuvsMAC said:


>


  Thanks so much for this! I think I will buy Purple Rain to compare on lips before I decide whether or not I will back up Heroine lip pencil.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Nov 21, 2013)

[@]Vandekamp[/@] you rock girl! Thanks for your persistence! I'm so glad I don't have to hoard this lipstick now. I will still buy one when it's released however.


----------



## ThatsGorJESS (Nov 21, 2013)

I still dont trust MAC thet might pull out some tricks at the end. Oh well I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 21, 2013)

Thank you so much Dawn for keeping in contact with MAC and providing us with information regarding Heroine's return. I'm so happy to hear that it's going to be permanent so I can keep my focus on upcoming collections with limited edition products that I want. I'll still probably get it when it launches though since I don't have it at all. However, I guess this means the other products that were in the Heroine fashion set won't be making a reappearance.


----------



## Baby1black (Nov 21, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Midnight is never a launch time either, unfortunately. With MAC, there is never a set launch time, tho it's usually in the afternoon/evening, around the 3-7pm EST timeframe, but as early as 3am and as late as 10pm hasn't been unheard of either.   That's why we stalk. :dunno: See! I knew it! :lol:


  Ofcourse you did erine. You really know mac


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 21, 2013)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Thank you so much Dawn for keeping in contact with MAC and providing us with information regarding Heroine's return. I'm so happy to hear that it's going to be permanent so I can keep my focus on upcoming collections with limited edition products that I want. I'll still probably get it when it launches though since I don't have it at all. However, I guess this means the other products that were in the Heroine fashion set won't be making a reappearance.


  The Heroine lip liner will be perm as will the nail polish. I wish I could say with certainty that the eye shadow and lip gloss will be too.


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 21, 2013)

@Vandekamp you are on FIYAH!! Thank you for the info!!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 21, 2013)

I passed on Heroine every chance I had to get it. If it's actually permanent then I'll take another look at it, but I'm not too sure I'll change my mind about it. It's great that it's perm for all the people who missed out, though. I wish Mac would make one of the lipsticks I love permanent (looking at you Toxic Tale).


----------



## BabyDzz (Nov 21, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I passed on Heroine every chance I had to get it. If it's actually permanent then I'll take another look at it, but I'm not too sure I'll change my mind about it. It's great that it's perm for all the people who missed out, though. I wish Mac would make one of the lipsticks I love permanent (looking at you Toxic Tale).


  Not a fan?


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 21, 2013)

BabyDzz said:


> Not a fan?


  It was just _meh_ everytime I swatched it. Looks lovely on other people, but against my skin it just seems dull. Maybe I'll like it better if I actually see it on my lips. :dunno:


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 21, 2013)

Heroine is very pretty but I don't even think it's my favorite purple. It's pretty though.


----------



## BabyDzz (Nov 21, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> It was just _meh_ everytime I swatched it. Looks lovely on other people, but against my skin it just seems dull. Maybe I'll like it better if I actually see it on my lips. :dunno:


  Lol. That would be a start.


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 21, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Heroine is very pretty but I don't even think it's my favorite purple. It's pretty though.









  I'm not alone. I'm not the only crazy here. I have only used it once. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The new Maybelline purples are better


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 22, 2013)

Mayanas said:


> :blink:   I'm not alone. I'm not the only crazy here. I have only used it once. :shrugs:   The new Maybelline purples are better  :jerkit:


  Really! I can never find Lavender Voltage when I go to the drug store. I hear that is a nice color. BUT, I still feel Heroine is the most beautiful purple color, EVER. That may change when I get my Punk Couture. Time will tell. I doubt it tho. Lol.


----------



## dahkari2003 (Nov 22, 2013)

Can someone pm with the release date? I'm new here and would really appreciate it. Thanks all!


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 22, 2013)

dahkari2003 said:


> Can someone pm with the release date? I'm new here and would really appreciate it. Thanks all!


  It was blasted in bold letters on page 6. No need to PM anymore LOL!


----------



## Tarabotti (Nov 22, 2013)

A big thank you to everyone who has the patience to deal with MAC and all the uncertainty about whether certain lipsticks are permanent or not and give us the info.

  THANK YOU!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 22, 2013)

dahkari2003 said:


> Can someone pm with the release date? I'm new here and would really appreciate it. Thanks all!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 22, 2013)

BabyDzz said:


> Thanks Vandekamp!


  You and me both, I should of backed that lippy up when I had the chance! I love Heroine, but Strong Woman is the one who has my heart. lol


----------



## misfitted (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Beautybuyer* 




Really? Well that's not cool either. Anyone who inquires should get messaged. Anytime I saw someone ask I messaged them but maybe some responses get over looked with all the comments? *I've had my heroine fix (that sounds bad lol) so I personally don't care.* I just think it's nice that members are trying to help other members get a chance to get products without the lurkers seeing it first and buying it all up but there's always one person on every thread that just blasts it out. Maybe they think they are helping by sharing? But by the time members get on and actually see it it's sold out. Heroine of course will get bought up but there were lots of people who didn't know. Now it'll be posted on blogs, Instagram and everywhere else. I think members do need to help other members and send a private message. We need to stick together ladies and men!! Just my thoughts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And this isn't just directed to you addict4mac it's just my general idea to everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  This is why this entire thread has me giggling to myself every time I check the updates. I'm confused as to whether or not it's just re-releasing for a short time, or it's being made permanent.  Either way, I'm pretty stocked on Heroine LS and LL, I just want another gloss lol. Hell, I might cop the nail polish this time.


----------



## Debbs (Nov 22, 2013)

Just make sure that you apply a clear layer of coating over the Heroine nailpolish if you end up getting it, Misfitted!


----------



## Baby1black (Nov 22, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> It was just _meh_ everytime I swatched it. Looks lovely on other people, but against my skin it just seems dull. Maybe I'll like it better if I actually see it on my lips. :dunno:


 Try using a more blue passed lippie on the center of heroine. It makes it pop more. My fave is called purple haze by a company called rockstar a cosmetics, but inglot make one and I'm sure a lot of others company have blue based matte purple lippies. Or someone suggested a blue chromographic  pencil by mac.


----------



## dahkari2003 (Nov 22, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> :specktrawelcome:


  Thanks!


----------



## boujoischic (Nov 23, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Aside from RiRi and Black Friday exclusives, there is never a specific time. Never has been. Never will be.


 Right people always speculate as to when the sites will post and I haven't seen anyone get it right yet. Everyone has their own theory and most likely you will just end up waiting up all night. Lol


----------



## LdMD (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm really happy and relieved that MAC will finally make "Heroine" permanent. It was about time! I don't think "Candy Yum-Yum" was more hyped than "Heroine", and still they made it permanent "quickly". I'll only sell my backup of "Heroine" when they launch it officially, though.


----------



## BabyDzz (Nov 23, 2013)

LdMD said:


> I'm really happy and relieved that MAC will finally make "Heroine" permanent. It was about time! I don't think "Candy Yum-Yum" was more hyped than "Heroine", and still they made it permanent "quickly". I'll only sell my backup of "Heroine" when they launch it officially, though.


  It wouldnt really make sense to sell it if everybody has unlimited access to it. Unless youre selling it for less than sell price.


----------



## LdMD (Nov 23, 2013)

BabyDzz said:


> LdMD said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really happy and relieved that MAC will finally make "Heroine" permanent. It was about time! I don't think "Candy Yum-Yum" was more hyped than "Heroine", and still they made it permanent "quickly". I'll only sell my backup of "Heroine" when they launch it officially, though.
> ...


It would, actually, for someone who would want it right away, because when a collection is launched on US, it only arrives here about 2-4 months later, if so. I bought my backup in July, when "Fashion Sets" started to sell here, so it's pretty new, no reason to sell for less. I thought to sell it from the same price I bought it, MAC's price here, and to someone who lives next to me, so the person wouldn't have to pay for delivery and wait for it. And I wouldn't have to worry about the backup getting old while I don't finish my first used one.


----------



## BabyDzz (Nov 23, 2013)

LdMD said:


> It would, actually, for someone who would want it right away, because when a collection is launched on US, it only arrives here about 2-4 months later, if so. I bought my backup in July, when "Fashion Sets" started to sell here, so it's pretty new, no reason to sell for less. I thought to sell it from the same price I bought it, MAC's price here, and to someone who lives next to me, so the person wouldn't have to pay for delivery and wait for it. And I wouldn't have to worry about the backup getting old while I don't finish my first used one.


  Oh ok. Youre not in the U.S. Makes sense then. lol


----------



## LdMD (Nov 23, 2013)

LdMD said:


> It would, actually, for someone who would want it right away, because when a collection is launched on US, it only arrives here about 2-4 months later, if so. I bought my backup in July, when "Fashion Sets" started to sell here, so it's pretty new, no reason to sell for less. I thought to sell it from the same price I bought it, MAC's price here, and to someone who lives next to me, so the person wouldn't have to pay for delivery and wait for it. And I wouldn't have to worry about the backup getting old while I don't finish my first used one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 23, 2013)

boujoischic said:


> Right people always speculate as to when the sites will post and I haven't seen anyone get it right yet. Everyone has their own theory and most likely you will just end up waiting up all night. Lol


  :werd:  And we only have to repeat it over and over again


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 24, 2013)

LOOKING FOR THE MAC SANTA CLAUS:  Does anyone have an extra BNIB Heaux that they would be willing to part with. If so,  please PM me. Pretty please!!! Hopefully at cost. A little something  about me: I NEVER try to profit from my stash. Some of the ladies on this blog can attest to that. I must say however that I've never backed up a lipstick until I joined Spectra.  If I have something extra that someone really wants I sell it at cost or give it away.  Why? Because it's not that serious. Its just makeup. And most importantly Its about helping each other out and not trying to hose someone. I'm not trying to tell folks what to do or get "Oprah" on you. Lol  I'm a firm believer in what goes around, comes around.   Thanks in advance.


----------



## Serenityy (Nov 24, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> LOOKING FOR THE MAC SANTA CLAUS:  Does anyone have an extra BNIB Heaux that they would be willing to part with. If so,  please PM me. Pretty please!!! Hopefully at cost. A little something  about me: I NEVER try to profit from my stash. Some of the ladies on this blog can attest to that. I must say however that I've never backed up a lipstick until I joined Spectra.  If I have something extra that someone really wants I sell it at cost or give it away.  Why? Because it's not that serious. Its just makeup. And most importantly Its about helping each other out and not trying to hose someone. I'm not trying to tell folks what to do or get "Oprah" on you. Lol  I'm a firm believer in what goes around, comes around.   Thanks in advance.


 If you're looking for an item you should really make a thread in the Want Ads, Wishlists & CP Requests forum. You'll probably have better luck looking there. HTH.


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Nov 24, 2013)

Serenityy said:


> If you're looking for an item you should really make a thread in the Want Ads, Wishlists & CP Requests forum. You'll probably have better luck looking there. HTH.


yup! Way easier!


----------



## makeupbyvee (Nov 24, 2013)

I know we're talking about Heroine, but if anybody has a MAC Pink Friday they want to sell please PM me. Thx!


----------



## Serenityy (Nov 24, 2013)

makeupbyvee said:


> I know we're talking about Heroine, but if anybody has a MAC Pink Friday they want to sell please PM me. Thx!


 Once again, please do not ask for items on a thread that has no relation whatsoever to what you want. Please post in the Want Ads, Wishlist, and CP forum. Thank you.


----------



## makeupbyvee (Nov 24, 2013)

Serenityy I'm fairly new to doing this. However, you could have said it a little nicer. I get the point. Thx!


----------



## Serenityy (Nov 24, 2013)

makeupbyvee said:


> Serenityy I'm fairly new to doing this. However, you could have said it a little nicer. I get the point. Thx!


 There was no malice in my post, however I said the same thing to someone just two posts ahead of you. * But I'm glad you get the point * Thanks!


----------



## Debbs (Nov 24, 2013)

Its so nice to READ posts !


----------



## miss0annette (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm wearing heroine today. I had forgotten how awesome it is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  <~~~ it's in my profile pic now, too.




  P.S

  Isn't it forum policy to not post about products you're looking for in threads and rather go the clearance bin? Just saying, Serenity is only following the rules and not trying to be rude.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 24, 2013)

Miss Annette Heroine looks lovely on you. It is by far my all time favorite lipstick color next to Flat Out Fabulous.


----------



## vamua703 (Nov 24, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> LOOKING FOR THE MAC SANTA CLAUS:  Does anyone have an extra BNIB Heaux that they would be willing to part with. If so,  please PM me. Pretty please!!! Hopefully at cost. A little something  about me: I NEVER try to profit from my stash. Some of the ladies on this blog can attest to that. I must say however that I've never backed up a lipstick until I joined Spectra.  If I have something extra that someone really wants I sell it at cost or give it away.  Why? Because it's not that serious. Its just makeup. And most importantly Its about helping each other out and not trying to hose someone. I'm not trying to tell folks what to do or get "Oprah" on you. Lol  I'm a firm believer in what goes around, comes around.   Thanks in advance.


 Girl I like your thought....I see women trying to sell things in the clearance section for more than double. Insane


----------



## MereBear (Nov 24, 2013)

miss0annette said:


> I'm wearing heroine today. I had forgotten how awesome it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You're making me want heroine even more now!!! GORG!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 24, 2013)

Well well well - i did not know this juicy piece of info so im gonna pout


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 24, 2013)

makeupbyvee said:


> However, you could have said it a little nicer.


  There was nothing rude or mean in Serenityy's comment. She simply gave you useful information.


----------



## honey b (Nov 24, 2013)

vamua703 said:


> Girl I like your thought...*.I see women trying to sell things in the clearance section for more than double. Insane*


  I know right?  People on here like to complain about the "evil ebay sellers"  who are taking advantage of stocking up on LE items but some people in the Clearance bin are just as bad.  Charging 75 bucks for something that was 25 originally is just ridiculous.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 24, 2013)

vamua703 said:


> Girl I like your thought....I see women trying to sell things in the clearance section for more than double. Insane


  Thank you.


----------



## vamua703 (Nov 24, 2013)

honey b said:


> I know right?  People on here like to complain about the "evil ebay sellers"  who are taking advantage of stocking up on LE items but some people in the Clearance bin are just as bad.  Charging 75 bucks for something that was 25 originally is just ridiculous.


You know what, I didn't even think about that but it is so true!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 24, 2013)

Someone  from the Clearance Bin tried to sell me Heroine lipstick and the liner for  $60. They sell for $30. Why. why. Why?????


----------



## Beautybuyer (Nov 24, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> Someone  from the Clearance Bin tried to sell me Heroine lipstick and the liner for  $60. They sell for $30. Why. why. Why?????


  I think it's because there used to be a few people who charged more for something they felt was extremely "rare" now it seems to be the norm for everything as long as it's "sold out" but I don't get mad at either it's the people who are willing to pay that, that make it possible. I like it as sometimes I don't want something till a year later and have the opportunity to get it . If they were all cheap they'd all be gone.


----------



## macgirl006 (Nov 24, 2013)

Beautybuyer said:


> I think it's because there used to be a few people who charged more for something they felt was extremely "rare" now it seems to be the norm for everything as long as it's "sold out" but I don't get mad at either it's the people who are willing to pay that, that make it possible. I like it as sometimes I don't want something till a year later and have the opportunity to get it . If they were all cheap they'd all be gone.


 That makes sense beautybuyer! Even though it is craZy the prices that are being charged sometimes, some items are rare and LE and can't always be sold for the original price. Like buying a rare car or baseball card. It will not be sold for the original pricetag. If that makes sense but that's how I see it! Like you said if the collector wants the item bad enuff and have the funds then that's that!


----------



## Debbs (Nov 24, 2013)

A lot of my most loved and cherished collection items are from Mac of old acquired from lovely Specktra members . I would rather members post their listings on this site rather than take advantage of members' generosity and fairness only to resell in blog sales everywhere else but on Specktra . Metal Rock, Warm Blend, So Ceylon, Comfort, Brunette, Petticoat, Goldstone, Golden Lariat , Dirty Plum, Bite of An Apple, All My Purple Life etc etc  you get the drift are all possible thanks to dedicated Specktra members. I am just very appreciative of the opportunity to be able to get my hands on the item in the first place. I profusely thank anyone that I am privileged to buy from as to me it is not about just paying for the item. I can understand someone not knowing or appreciating an item's worth until several months or years afterwards however many are still unwilling and reluctant to pay retail value for items. Take it or leave it to me is an option not a debate. Sometimes some great deals may come your way that makes the few extra dollars spent on another item balance out .


----------



## LouGarner (Nov 24, 2013)

miss0annette said:


> I'm wearing heroine today. I had forgotten how awesome it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  heroine looks so pretty on you.


----------



## miss0annette (Nov 24, 2013)

LouGarner said:


> heroine looks so pretty on you.


  Thanks Hun


----------



## MACina (Nov 24, 2013)

miss0annette said:


> I'm wearing heroine today. I had forgotten how awesome it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Heroine looks gorgeous on you


----------



## miss0annette (Nov 24, 2013)

MACina said:


> Heroine looks gorgeous on you :eyelove:


  Thank you! I think it looks great on anyone


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 24, 2013)

Debbs said:


> Its so nice to READ posts !


  :clap:   





miss0annette said:


> I'm wearing heroine today. I had forgotten how awesome it is.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Nov 25, 2013)

macgirl006 said:


> That makes sense beautybuyer! Even though it is craZy the prices that are being charged sometimes, some items are rare and LE and can't always be sold for the original price. Like buying a rare car or baseball card. It will not be sold for the original pricetag. If that makes sense but that's how I see it! Like you said if the collector wants the item bad enuff and have the funds then that's that!


  Exactly!! I honestly think the Instagram craze contributes to the crazy price hikes but for me to part with some of my items it would have to a be worth it and b make someone else very happy! I rather sell something higher than sell cheap regret it AND see it in Instagram for more. If it's a member I know then I may make an exception


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 25, 2013)

Check out this Mac birthday cake. I think it us the coolest  [ATTACHMENT=758]Mac cake (128k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2013)

miss0annette said:


> Thank you! I think it looks great on anyone


Looks fab on you!


----------



## miss0annette (Nov 25, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I freaking love your face! Just saying.


  Is it because you see it all the time on Instagram? 


NaomiH said:


> Looks fab on you!


  Thanks boo


----------



## matchachoco (Nov 25, 2013)

Well, I've wanted Herione since I came "back to MAC" early this year, but now with the Punk Couture collection, I'm wondering if Punk Couture can fill the hole that Heroine left in my heart. I know they are different colors, but maybe PC is the purple that I wanted Heroine to be. I have Heroine liner and Violetta, that should be enough...right?


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 25, 2013)

miss0annette said:


> Is it because you see it all the time on Instagram?  Thanks boo


  That, and it's so damn cute!


----------



## misfitted (Nov 25, 2013)

Debbs said:


> Just make sure that you apply a clear layer of coating over the Heroine nailpolish if you end up getting it, Misfitted!


  Thanks for the tip! I've always been too iffy about MAC polish to try it. But heroine looks bluish purple lavender and I feel like I have to try it!  





Serenityy said:


> If you're looking for an item you should really make a thread in the Want Ads, Wishlists & CP Requests forum. You'll probably have better luck looking there. HTH.


  Oh I got "scolded" in another thread for saying this lol! Now I just laugh!


----------



## Athomasgsu (Nov 25, 2013)

Why did I have a nightmare that I slept through the heroine re-release and it was all sold out FOREVER (that's what it said on the site)?


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 26, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Well I guess you'll think about that the next time you go on hiatus!


----------



## darkpearl (Nov 26, 2013)

Help me understand something guys.. The relaunch oh heroine, is heroine still gonna be a limited? Or are they making it perm??


----------



## Addict4MAC (Nov 26, 2013)

darkpearl said:


> Help me understand something guys.. The relaunch oh heroine, is heroine still gonna be a limited? Or are they making it perm??








 When it was first mentioned that Heroine was making a come-back, we were told it would be permanent. Then we got word that it will be limited edition. And now we've been told it will in fact be permanent. At this point, if we've learned anything from the Retro Matte release, we should probably treat this release as if it were LE. You just never know with MAC.


----------



## honey b (Nov 26, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> When it was first mentioned that Heroine was making a come-back, we were told it would be permanent. Then we got word that it will be limited edition. And now we've been told it will in fact be permanent.* At this point, if we've learned anything from the Retro Matte release, we should probably treat this release as if it were LE. You just never know with MAC.*


----------



## KMQE716 (Nov 27, 2013)

Debbs said:


> Its so nice to READ posts !


  Lolol Debbs!


----------



## macgirl006 (Nov 27, 2013)

Even if Heroine is perm, I seriously hope I don't miss out on it! I'm hawking the sites already but with
  Thanksgiving and family and all, I sure hope I don't forget I will only have myself to blame.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 27, 2013)

macgirl006 said:


> Even if Heroine is perm, I seriously hope I don't miss out on it! I'm hawking the sites already but with Thanksgiving and family and all, I sure hope I don't forget I will only have myself to blame.


  No need to worry. Heroine will become the next Candy Yum Yum. If you  can't get it on  the day you want it it will be around for months to come.  I am thrilled and plan to get 3. I only have the liner.


----------



## macgirl006 (Nov 27, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> No need to worry. Heroine will become the next Candy Yum Yum. If you can't get it on the day you want it it will be around for months to come. I am thrilled and plan to get 3. I only have the liner.


  That I know but I wanted to have a shot at the first batch assuming after it launches some will have to wait on a restock.
  Demand will most likely be higher than supply. I just want one.


----------



## miss0annette (Nov 27, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> No need to worry. Heroine will become the next Candy Yum Yum. If you can't get it on the day you want it it will be around for months to come. I am thrilled and plan to get 3. I only have the liner.


  Speaking of CYY, I bought it when it became perm because I fell into the hype and I really don't like it. Is it bad if I B2M it?


----------



## jhosea (Nov 27, 2013)

So heroine will be perm?


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 27, 2013)

*facepalm*


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 27, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> *facepalm*


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 27, 2013)

jhosea said:


> So heroine will be perm?


  Yes.  HEROINE will be permanent.  :clapping:


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 27, 2013)

miss0annette said:


> Speaking of CYY, I bought it when it became perm because I fell into the hype and I really don't like it. Is it bad if I B2M it? hboy:


  I soooo agree with you. I bought Candy Yum Yum and did not like it. I recycled it to help pay for Rebel.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Nov 27, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> I soooo agree with you. I bought Candy Yum Yum and did not like it. I recycled it to help pay for Rebel.


Does the lipstick bullet have to be empty to do that ?


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 27, 2013)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> Does the lipstick bullet have to be empty to do that ?


  Nope.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 27, 2013)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> Does the lipstick bullet have to be empty to do that ?


  Nope. In fact, my CYY was almost  new. They just want the bullet or the old Mac container. It can be empty or brand new. It doesn't even have to be Iipstick. It can be blush, liner, etc...


----------



## miss0annette (Nov 27, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> I soooo agree with you. I bought Candy Yum Yum and did not like it. I recycled it to help pay for Rebel.


  Yeah I think it's going in the B2M stash I have.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Nov 27, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Nope.





Vandekamp said:


> Nope. In fact, my CYY was almost  new. They just want the bullet or the old Mac container. It can be empty or brand new. It doesn't even have to be Iipstick. It can be blush, liner, etc...


Thanks for the info!! Limited edition stuff like a lipstick you can't though right ?


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 27, 2013)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> Thanks for the info!! Limited edition stuff like a lipstick you can't though right ?


  Yeah you can.  You can turn LE stuff. You can get LE stuff. You can turn in special packaging stuff. You CAN'T get special packaging stuff.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Nov 27, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Yeah you can.  You can turn LE stuff. You can get LE stuff. You can turn in special packaging stuff. You CAN'T get special packaging stuff.


Thanks erine always a big help!


----------



## misfitted (Nov 28, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> *facepalm*


  *scream laughs*


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 29, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> *facepalm*


  What does facepalm????


----------



## Addict4MAC (Nov 29, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> What does facepalm????


It's something like "seriously?" or


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 29, 2013)

Debbs said:


> A lot of my most loved and cherished collection items are from Mac of old acquired from lovely Specktra members . I would rather members post their listings on this site rather than take advantage of members' generosity and fairness only to resell in blog sales everywhere else but on Specktra . Metal Rock, Warm Blend, So Ceylon, Comfort, Brunette, Petticoat, Goldstone, Golden Lariat , Dirty Plum, Bite of An Apple, All My Purple Life etc etc  you get the drift are all possible thanks to dedicated Specktra members. I am just very appreciative of the opportunity to be able to get my hands on the item in the first place. I profusely thank anyone that I am privileged to buy from as to me it is not about just paying for the item. I can understand someone not knowing or appreciating an item's worth until several months or years afterwards however many are still unwilling and reluctant to pay retail value for items. Take it or leave it to me is an option not a debate. Sometimes some great deals may come your way that makes the few extra dollars spent on another item balance out .


I agree 100 percent I have found many le items on here at cost bnib. its some lovely sellers on here.as for rare items if I know it may be a chance I will not be able to get the item and I really want it I'm going to buy it.but I have my own limits on how much I'm willing to pay but some items are so rare its worth it.because I don't like dupes I want the real item I'm not going to spend tons on dupes when I can just buy the oringal from the start.even when I missed out and I have to pay a little more.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 29, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> What does facepalm????


----------



## misfitted (Nov 29, 2013)

Debbs said:


> A lot of my most loved and cherished collection items are from Mac of old acquired from lovely Specktra members . I would rather members post their listings on this site rather than take advantage of members' generosity and fairness only to resell in blog sales everywhere else but on Specktra . Metal Rock, Warm Blend, So Ceylon, Comfort, Brunette, Petticoat, Goldstone, Golden Lariat , Dirty Plum, Bite of An Apple, All My Purple Life etc etc you get the drift are all possible thanks to dedicated Specktra members. I am just very appreciative of the opportunity to be able to get my hands on the item in the first place. I profusely thank anyone that I am privileged to buy from as to me it is not about just paying for the item. I can understand someone not knowing or appreciating an item's worth until several months or years afterwards however many are still unwilling and reluctant to pay retail value for items. Take it or leave it to me is an option not a debate. Sometimes some great deals may come your way that makes the few extra dollars spent on another item balance out .


  Same here! I'll buy from a fellow Specktrette in a hot second! But speaking of Metal Rock, I saw a listing for that in the CB recently for $100 and my eyes almost watered. I got so excited, then I clicked the hell out of that thread lol! I find that the fact that so many of us back up special items is great, because I know later on some of those backups will pop up in the CB. I NEVER get too bent over missing something LE. Hell I bought a "Go For It" LS from the CB a little while ago and clicked my heels for joy! Wouldn't even be possible to get my hands on that if it weren't for Specktra! I love you guys! Even with all of the foolery that drops in from time to time lol...


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 29, 2013)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> Thanks erine always a big help!


  :kiss:


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 29, 2013)

There's no need to facepalm anyone here for any reason. Period.  We are all intelligent, respectful and classy women of distinction who happen to love Mac.   Ńow, back to our regularly scheduled program,  ladies. The countdown for Heroine's re-release is winding down. Finally. Let's try to make that rollout our focus here.


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Nov 29, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> There's no need to facepalm anyone here for any reason. Period.  We are all intelligent, respectful and classy women of distinction who happen to love Mac.   Ńow, back to our regularly scheduled program,  ladies. The countdown for Heroine's re-release is winding down. Finally. Let's try to make that rollout our focus here.


agreed! ! Can't wait for this I actually wore mine today


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 30, 2013)

AkeshialuvsMAC said:


> agreed! ! Can't wait for this I actually wore mine today


  That's what I'm talking about! I know you looked lovely in it. :nanas:


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Nov 30, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> That's what I'm talking about! I know you looked lovely in it. :nanas:


thankssssssss can't wait to see everyone's pics!


----------



## KMQE716 (Nov 30, 2013)

Does anyone remember when CYY was announced and if the bloggers had mentioned it at all? I have not seen anybody mentioned this outside of here and some people whispering about it... I hope it's true. I'm just skeptical of what those customer service people say, especially what after happened with nude and Metallics!


----------



## MissTT (Nov 30, 2013)

I don't remember anyone announcing it prior to members here posting it was in stock via mobile devices only and on backorder. I placed an order just to see and it shipped 10 days later.


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Nov 30, 2013)

...I think I want it... imma stalk the mac website...


----------



## Tatiana87 (Dec 1, 2013)

*Stalking Mode* Thou it's gonna be "perm" I wanna make sure I get it. If it's sold out who knows when Mac will restock.


----------



## vamua703 (Dec 1, 2013)

Is this still scheduled to release soon????


----------



## diamonddiva (Dec 1, 2013)

I will stalk too and I will pm you ladies if I see anything.  





Tatiana87 said:


> *Stalking Mode* Thou it's gonna be "perm" I wanna make sure I get it. If it's sold out who knows when Mac will restock. :yahoo:





NaturallyUrs said:


> ...I think I want it... imma stalk the mac website...


----------



## Ndpendent Hussy (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi ladies, I'm new to the forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I missed the release of Heroine this year.  I was going on vacation at that time and was on a strict budget.  Skippers remorse is no joke, I've had to quench my thirst with Heroine lip liner and RM Flat out Fabulous.   I live in Toronto and my local MAC stores are completely clueless about this release.  MAC customer service has given me 2 different dates, so I too will need to stalk the website.  Is it sad that I will be planning my day around the release dates?


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 1, 2013)

vamua703 said:


> Is this still scheduled to release soon????


   When I checked with corporate last week it was still scheduled to be released on the date announced a few weeks ago. PM me if you still need that date.


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Dec 1, 2013)

diamonddiva said:


> I will stalk too and I will pm you ladies if I see anything.


  Thanks so much   (I love this make up family!)


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 1, 2013)

Ndpendent Hussy said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new to the forum :wave: I missed the release of Heroine this year.  I was going on vacation at that time and was on a strict budget.  Skippers remorse is no joke, I've had to quench my thirst with Heroine lip liner and RM Flat out Fabulous.   I live in Toronto and my local MAC stores are completely clueless about this release.  MAC customer service has given me 2 different dates, so I too will need to stalk the website.  Is it sad that I will be planning my day around the release dates?:sigh:


  I just PM'd you.


----------



## Ndpendent Hussy (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks!  I got it!


----------



## darkpearl (Dec 1, 2013)

L





Addict4MAC said:


> :dunno:  When it was first mentioned that Heroine was making a come-back, we were told it would be permanent. Then we got word that it will be limited edition. And now we've been told it will in fact be permanent. At this point, if we've learned anything from the Retro Matte release, we should probably treat this release as if it were LE. You just never know with MAC.   [/quote Oh my!! Will do do. Thanks hun


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm re posting a copy of the email Mac sent me in Nov. 21. The email says Permanent. I hope this will clear up some of the confusion.       Hello Dawn:   Heroine Lipstick is going to be permanent and we are so happy! We don't have an official release date that we've announced but if you sign up for our emails, you'll be notified as new collections and shades come out. Feel free to check back with us xxxxxx (PM me for date)  if you like.   If you're interested in emails, simply use the URL below to enter your email address.   https://www.maccosmetics.com/account/register.tmpl     We hope you will continue to visit us at MAC Cosmetics Online. If we can be of further assistance, please let us know. If you would like to speak with one of our representatives at any time, please call 1-800-588-0070.   As we continually strive to improve the service we offer, we’d love to learn more about your experience. Would you please take a few minutes to tell us how we did? Simply click here to take our Satisfaction Survey. Thank you in advance for your participation.   Best regards,   Jen D. MAC Cosmetics Online Makeup Artist


----------



## miss0annette (Dec 1, 2013)

Oh, wasn't this clear enough already? 

  Maybe it should be added to page 1 so people can get all the info there. Although, I have a feeling not everyone bothers to look at page 1.


----------



## BabyDzz (Dec 1, 2013)

Ndpendent Hussy said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new to the forum :wave: I missed the release of Heroine this year.  I was going on vacation at that time and was on a strict budget.  Skippers remorse is no joke, I've had to quench my thirst with Heroine lip liner and RM Flat out Fabulous.   I live in Toronto and my local MAC stores are completely clueless about this release.  MAC customer service has given me 2 different dates, so I too will need to stalk the website.  Is it sad that I will be planning my day around the release dates?:sigh:


  Welcome!


----------



## 1drfullycr8ed (Dec 1, 2013)

Ndpendent Hussy said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new to the forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 1, 2013)

Ndpendent Hussy said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new to the forum :wave: I missed the release of Heroine this year.  I was going on vacation at that time and was on a strict budget.  Skippers remorse is no joke, I've had to quench my thirst with Heroine lip liner and RM Flat out Fabulous.   I live in Toronto and my local MAC stores are completely clueless about this release.  MAC customer service has given me 2 different dates, so I too will need to stalk the website.  Is it sad that I will be planning my day around the release dates?:sigh:


welcome!!!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 1, 2013)

vamua703 said:


> Is this still scheduled to release soon????


  :nods:


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 1, 2013)

miss0annette said:


> Oh, wasn't this clear enough already?   Maybe it should be added to page 1 so people can get all the info there. Although, I have a feeling not everyone bothers to look at page 1. :shock:


  It IS on the first post already!


----------



## vamua703 (Dec 1, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> :nods:


  Erine I don't interact with you often, if at all but I want to say thank you for all the helpful information you provide to all of us.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 1, 2013)

vamua703 said:


> Erine I don't interact with you often, if at all but I want to say thank you for all the helpful information you provide to all of us.


  You're welcome my dear!  Get your fingertips ready!


----------



## BabyDzz (Dec 1, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> You're welcome my dear!  Get your fingertips ready!


  Are you ordering more? I know you have plenty already.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 1, 2013)

BabyDzz said:


> Are you ordering more? I know you have plenty already.


   I think I'm set for a good while. If anything I'd b2m for one for my kit.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Dec 1, 2013)

miss0annette said:


> Oh, wasn't this clear enough already?   Maybe it should be added to page 1 so people can get all the info there. Although, I have a feeling not everyone bothers to look at page 1. :shock:


  Right?!    





erine1881 said:


> I think I'm set for a good while. If anything I'd b2m for one for my kit.


 I've sold 3 so I'm thinking maybe I can wait or b2m lol if I even get it


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 1, 2013)

So what will it be listed under - just the name or relaunch?


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 1, 2013)

elegant-one said:


> So what will it be listed under - just the name or relaunch? :amused:


  Probably both. CYY i think had it's own launch category.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 1, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Probably both. CYY i think had it's own launch category.







  Hope I got the date right


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 1, 2013)

elegant-one said:


> :bouquet:  Hope I got the date right :sigh:


  ¡Dos días más!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## thejwlife (Dec 1, 2013)

I wonder if they'll send out a text message like they've been doing with most of the new stuff lately.


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Dec 1, 2013)

Who is already stalking? I sure am! 

  I work on the release day, and no access to internet or my phone. I'm hoping it releases the evening prior, or very early in the morning.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 1, 2013)

thejwlife said:


> I wonder if they'll send out a text message like they've been doing with most of the new stuff lately.





SatelliteDrmr said:


> Who is already stalking? I sure am!   I hope so. Did they send out a text when they re-released Candy Yum Yum?  I work on the release day, and no access to internet or my phone. I'm hoping it releases the evening prior, or very early in the morning.


  Me too.


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 1, 2013)

thejwlife said:


> I wonder if they'll send out a text message like they've been doing with most of the new stuff lately.


 I wouldn't depend on their txt because they usually send it out hours after the item has launched... the email follows even later. I suggest u stalk just like all of us and don't blast it in the thread.. good luck we all need it lol


----------



## LavenderPearl (Dec 1, 2013)

When my aunt visited for the summer, I ended up giving her my Heroine BU because she liked the color. I don't know if I should snag another one? Logically speaking, I know I'll probably never finish all the lipsticks I own for a good 5+ years, but fear has me thinking I should anyways...


----------



## Beautybuyer (Dec 2, 2013)

LavenderPearl said:


> When my aunt visited for the summer, I ended up giving her my Heroine BU because she liked the color. I don't know if I should snag another one? Logically speaking, I know I'll probably never finish all the lipsticks I own for a good 5+ years, but fear has me thinking I should anyways...


 Is your avi sawyer from lost? Lol


----------



## LavenderPearl (Dec 2, 2013)

Beautybuyer said:


> LavenderPearl said:
> 
> 
> > When my aunt visited for the summer, I ended up giving her my Heroine BU because she liked the color. I don't know if I should snag another one? Logically speaking, I know I'll probably never finish all the lipsticks I own for a good 5+ years, but fear has me thinking I should anyways...
> ...


  Lol, yes it is! xD I _love_ me some Sawyer. Just finished watching the series for the first time ever and holy crap  Never would have thought I'd like Lost.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Dec 2, 2013)

LavenderPearl said:


> Lol, yes it is! xD I _love_ me some Sawyer. Just finished watching the series for the first time ever and holy crap  Never would have thought I'd like Lost.


Me too!! I love him I'm on season 4!!!! I had never watched it I thought I was the last person in love it lol


----------



## Addict4MAC (Dec 2, 2013)

No need to point out that the info is on the first page. I would like to believe that given MAC's track record, there would be a lot of confusion. We're all just anxious and don't want to miss this launch.


----------



## macgirl006 (Dec 2, 2013)

Beautybuyer said:


> Me too!! I love him I'm on season 4!!!! I had never watched it I thought I was the last person in love it lol


 Funny! I call him Sawyer no matter where I see him! He's Sawyer for life lol


----------



## KaysWays (Dec 2, 2013)

How I went back a few pages and even read page 1 lol. Just a question. Is it just the lipstick? I have that and 2 liners but I would love to get my hands on the lip glass too


----------



## Addict4MAC (Dec 2, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> A few of you have pondered about the lip gloss and shadow. I have not heard if they too will be re-released. As I get mor info ladies you will be the first to know.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 2, 2013)

Ndpendent Hussy said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new to the forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KaysWays (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Addict4MAC (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote:


KaysWays said:


> Thanks so much!


----------



## Ndpendent Hussy (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!


----------



## Amby79 (Dec 2, 2013)

Pardon me while I do the Heroine shuffle :-D  B-)  sorry I'm excited lolol


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 2, 2013)

Amby79 said:


> Pardon me while I do the Heroine shuffle :-D  B-)  sorry I'm excited lolol


  Turn the music up girlfriend. That's my favorite song too.  We are all on a HEROINE high. ( No pun intended)


----------



## Amby79 (Dec 2, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> Turn the music up girlfriend. That's my favorite song too.  We are all on a HEROINE high. ( No pun intended)


  Lol! I was so worried about cyber Monday I almost forgot......almost! Ordered some gifts finally. Just 848484 more gifts to go lol.


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Dec 2, 2013)

Impatiently waiting.. Deleting cookies, F5, Search function... Argh! Lol


----------



## BrinaBoo10 (Dec 2, 2013)

I woke up several times last night to stalk and have been stalking today. I am ready to purchase already. lol


----------



## vamua703 (Dec 2, 2013)

BrinaBoo10 said:


> I woke up several times last night to stalk and have been stalking today. I am ready to purchase already. lol


  I feel like I was restless last night bc of this lipstick. Lets hope it comes out tomorrow so we can all sleep easy.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Dec 2, 2013)

macgirl006 said:


> Funny! I call him Sawyer no matter where I see him! He's Sawyer for life lol


  Lol he is!! I've never seen him in anything else but he was dam fine in lost! I would have just been cuddled up with him every night lol


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm excited for those who missed out on heroine lipstick now they can finally have it.I may get me another heroine lipliner yay


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 2, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> I'm excited for those who missed out on heroine lipstick now they can finally have it.I may get me another heroine lipliner yay


  I would love to be in your position. Just sitting on the sidelines watching us fighting over the two dozen HEROINE lipsticks Mac will make avail for the entire US. Lol. Funny thing is that number is probably closer to the truth. All jokes aside,  I hope they do not disappoint.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 2, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> I'm excited for those who missed out on heroine lipstick now they can finally have it.I may get me another heroine lipliner yay


Me too, I managed to snag the whole collection (minus the nail polish) when Fashion Sets came out so I'm glad all the people who missed it then can get it now. I am really bummed the gloss doesn't seem to be making a come back though as mine is almost gone.


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 2, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> I would love to be in your position. Just sitting on the sidelines watching us fighting over the two dozen HEROINE lipsticks Mac will make avail for the entire US. Lol. Funny thing is that number is probably closer to the truth. All jokes aside,  I hope they do not disappoint.


awwwww I'm right here with u all I'm hoping specktra members get it all lol


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 2, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> Me too, I managed to snag the whole collection (minus the nail polish) when Fashion Sets came out so I'm glad all the people who missed it then can get it now. I am really bummed the gloss doesn't seem to be making a come back though as mine is almost gone. :crybaby:


yes I'm happy for everybody and heroine lipgloss is lovely I got one at first then thanks to cartoonchic I was able to get another one I really love it to


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 2, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> yes I'm happy for everybody and heroine lipgloss is lovely I got one at first then thanks to cartoonchic I was able to get another one I really love it to


I think I'm going to go browse the CB for a backup. lol


----------



## miss0annette (Dec 2, 2013)

What kind of eye look do you ladies/gents usually pair heroine with??


----------



## meker (Dec 2, 2013)

Ok I'm ready..changed my email pref and all...hopefully it launches while I'm up


----------



## vamua703 (Dec 2, 2013)

I stopped by my local counter to check out the Viva Glam lippies and see if I could get ANY kind of info from the artist... and he just played dumb.


----------



## chicascouture (Dec 2, 2013)

misfitted said:


> Beautybuyer said:
> 
> 
> > And this isn't just directed to you addict4mac it's just my general idea to everyone
> ...


haha, but for sure HEROINE will be permanent. Mac just likes to keep people guessing but if you are able to ask the right people you can get the accurate info. So dont fret ladies no need to buy BU unless u want to off course


----------



## chicascouture (Dec 2, 2013)

vamua703 said:


> I stopped by my local counter to check out the Viva Glam lippies and see if I could get ANY kind of info from the artist... and he just played dumb.


yea they usually do. I say always go to the same person every time you go to mac and become there friend. It is so much easier to get info if you buy from them only  just a thought.


----------



## chicascouture (Dec 2, 2013)

thejwlife said:


> I wonder if they'll send out a text message like they've been doing with most of the new stuff lately.


  i would not rely on the txt and sometimes not even on the email because they send them out soooooo late. You could be waiting and it would have been released already just check the mac website often when the date nears


----------



## vamua703 (Dec 2, 2013)

chicascouture said:


> yea they usually do. I say always go to the same person every time you go to mac and become there friend. It is so much easier to get info if you buy from them only  just a thought.


  This is very true. I've only seen the guy a few times, but the girl he was teamed up with I"ve seen and purchased from a bunch of times. I've made nice with their manager who actually gave me a little insight on the Riri launch... she's apparently working tomorrow so I will visit her then.


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 2, 2013)

miss0annette said:


> What kind of eye look do you ladies/gents usually pair heroine with??


I do neutral eyes


----------



## chicascouture (Dec 2, 2013)

vamua703 said:


> This is very true. I've only seen the guy a few times, but the girl he was teamed up with I"ve seen and purchased from a bunch of times. I've made nice with their manager who actually gave me a little insight on the Riri launch... she's apparently working tomorrow so I will visit her then.


yea it is easier to because they know u will buy from them and go to them for advice. ohhhh mangers are even better  they know more than the actual employees


----------



## Mayanas (Dec 2, 2013)

Beautybuyer said:


> Me too!! I love him I'm on season 4!!!! I had never watched it I thought I was the last person in love it lol


----------



## vamua703 (Dec 2, 2013)

chicascouture said:


> yea it is easier to because they know u will buy from them and go to them for advice. ohhhh mangers are even better  they know more than the actual employees


That became evident when I asks if they were still opening early for the Riri release..they were like uh we are? We haven't heard anything about that! Oops.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 2, 2013)

miss0annette said:


> What kind of eye look do you ladies/gents usually pair heroine with??


  I always do my nude eye- Highlight-orb Lid-naked Crease-soft brown, saddle, texture, uninterrupted, or something like that Liner-winged Bottom lashline-smudged purple to match heroine like violet underground with violet trance smudged on top, and buffed out with with same warm brown colour used in the crease.   But if you're not as bold as me, you can forgo the bottom lashline and just load up on mascara and line your waterline with a white or cream colour.    





vamua703 said:


> I stopped by my local counter to check out the Viva Glam lippies and see if I could get ANY kind of info from the artist... and he just played dumb.


  He may have been a freelancer. They usually aren't filled in on the full collection/launch deets.


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Dec 2, 2013)

I have done live chat, and called customer service, and they either don't have information, or they're stonewalling me! While the lady I spoke with on the phone was very nice, she said that "stores and website are different, so it might be in store, but not online". I mentioned that I had read information that it was being added to the permanent line, and she replied "maybe in stores, but I don't know". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I understand that they're not allowed to give out certain information, but complete denial is frustrating lol.


----------



## miss0annette (Dec 2, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I always do my nude eye- Highlight-orb Lid-naked Crease-soft brown, saddle, texture, uninterrupted, or something like that Liner-winged Bottom lashline-smudged purple to match heroine like violet underground with violet trance smudged on top, and buffed out with with same warm brown colour used in the crease.   But if you're not as bold as me, you can forgo the bottom lashline and just load up on mascara and line your waterline with a white or cream colour.


  I've been wanting to stock up on pro pans on some of those eyeshadows you mentioned, such as, soft brown. I have all the Naked palettes (except 3, lol) and I thought I was good on neutrals. But there's nothing like having the mac ones.   A little pop of purple sounds awesome! I will have to try that.


----------



## blushAHOLIC (Dec 2, 2013)

Yea it always seems that we know more then mac.


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Dec 2, 2013)

blushAHOLIC said:


> Yea it always seems that we know more then mac.


  True that! My stalking is about to end for the evening. I'm stepping off way too early tomorrow morning, and need sleep. I'll be stalking again in the wee hours though!


----------



## Baje (Dec 2, 2013)

*Hi Ladies, I live in Barbados . Do any of you know if it will be released international? Sadly we don't get half of the collections N. America gets only the really big ones.*


----------



## blushAHOLIC (Dec 2, 2013)

Yea hopefully someone puts or a bird call if not I'll be short


----------



## honey b (Dec 2, 2013)

HEY  HEY!
  C  - (only on the Canadian one.  Are we still doing this?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  But so far only lipliner and nail polish are available


----------



## mmcmakeup (Dec 2, 2013)

The lip liner and nail Polish has been on the Canadian site for a while


----------



## blushAHOLIC (Dec 2, 2013)

what about u.s can someone pm the deets


----------



## honey b (Dec 2, 2013)

mmcmakeup said:


> The lip liner and nail Polish has been on the Canadian site for a while


Sorry for wasting your time.  Didn't know it was common knowledge.


----------



## 1drfullycr8ed (Dec 2, 2013)

Baje said:


> *Hi Ladies, I live in Barbados . Do any of you know if it will be released international? Sadly we don't get half of the collections N. America gets only the really big ones.*


  I don't know the answer to your question.


----------



## BarbieWalters (Dec 2, 2013)

Ladies I'm in a terrible guilt rut with all my eating this week.. a new tube of my favorite Purple would really cheer me up ( and idris elba)...can I be pmd when we catch wind of the release on exact sites? Love ya MEAN it lol


----------



## darkpearl (Dec 2, 2013)

Someone please pm me!! I think I have the date. But I'm not sure. Anyways off to snooze. Gonna try running 5 miles in the am. It's cold here. Lol


----------



## ThatsGorJESS (Dec 2, 2013)

I'll stalk for another 45 mind then I'm off to sleep.


----------



## thiaaax3 (Dec 2, 2013)

I was wondering is the lipstick going to be permanent ?


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 2, 2013)

[@]BarbieWalters[/@]i love Idris Elba too  i sooooooooo love him he is drool worthy I tell u that man is fine.


----------



## barbieglam1219 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey DoLLZ! I Just Joined The Site 5 Minutes Ago! I Had Stumbled Upon This Forum While I Was Doing Dupe/Alternative Lipstick Research 4 My Instagram/Up Coming Website & Like You All I'm A Mac Lipstick Lover (Well Junkie Really!) I Had Heard That There Were Rumors About Heroine Being Re-Released & I Was Told Yesterday & About An Hour Ago By A Mac Makeup Artist That The Rumor Was True & That Heroine Was Being Are-Released On The Date That (I'm All Sure) We Heard It Was Being Re-Released & That Heroine Was Also (Like Candy Yum Yum) Going 2 Be Made Permanent! So I'm LITERALLY STALKING The Mac Website! LoL! I REFUSE 2 Miss Out On This Magical Purple Color Again! I'm Really Hoping That The Rumors Are True! (I've Had A Cpl. Ppl Tell Me That It's Not Coming Out Yet & That They Got the Info Straight From Ppl Who Worked At Mac!) But I'm Going 2 Stay Optimistic & Just Wait! Mac Likes 2 Sneak Things Up On You! So You Never Know! I Hope If It Does Get Released Again That You All Get It! It's Such A Beautiful Color!!!  XOXO Barbie (barbieglam1219 On Instagram!)


----------



## thiaaax3 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks! 





barbieglam1219 said:


> Hey DoLLZ! I Just Joined The Site 5 Minutes Ago! I Had Stumbled Upon This Forum While I Was Doing Dupe/Alternative Lipstick Research 4 My Instagram/Up Coming Website & Like You All I'm A Mac Lipstick Lover (Well Junkie Really!) I Had Heard That There Were Rumors About Heroine Being Re-Released & I Was Told Yesterday & About An Hour Ago By A Mac Makeup Artist That The Rumor Was True & That Heroine Was Being Are-Released On The Date That (I'm All Sure) We Heard It Was Being Re-Released & That Heroine Was Also (Like Candy Yum Yum) Going 2 Be Made Permanent! So I'm LITERALLY STALKING The Mac Website! LoL! I REFUSE 2 Miss Out On This Magical Purple Color Again! I'm Really Hoping That The Rumors Are True! (I've Had A Cpl. Ppl Tell Me That It's Not Coming Out Yet & That They Got the Info Straight From Ppl Who Worked At Mac!) But I'm Going 2 Stay Optimistic & Just Wait! Mac Likes 2 Sneak Things Up On You! So You Never Know! I Hope If It Does Get Released Again That You All Get It! It's Such A Beautiful Color!!!  XOXO Barbie (barbieglam1219 On Instagram!)


----------



## barbieglam1219 (Dec 2, 2013)

Ur Welcome  XOXO


----------



## purplevines (Dec 2, 2013)

barbieglam1219 said:


> Hey DoLLZ! I Just Joined The Site 5 Minutes Ago! I Had Stumbled Upon This Forum While I Was Doing Dupe/Alternative Lipstick Research 4 My Instagram/Up Coming Website & Like You All I'm A Mac Lipstick Lover (Well Junkie Really!) I Had Heard That There Were Rumors About Heroine Being Re-Released & I Was Told Yesterday & About An Hour Ago By A Mac Makeup Artist That The Rumor Was True & That Heroine Was Being Are-Released On The Date That (I'm All Sure) We Heard It Was Being Re-Released & That Heroine Was Also (Like Candy Yum Yum) Going 2 Be Made Permanent! So I'm LITERALLY STALKING The Mac Website! LoL! I REFUSE 2 Miss Out On This Magical Purple Color Again! I'm Really Hoping That The Rumors Are True! (I've Had A Cpl. Ppl Tell Me That It's Not Coming Out Yet & That They Got the Info Straight From Ppl Who Worked At Mac!) But I'm Going 2 Stay Optimistic & Just Wait! Mac Likes 2 Sneak Things Up On You! So You Never Know! I Hope If It Does Get Released Again That You All Get It! It's Such A Beautiful Color!!!  XOXO Barbie (barbieglam1219 On Instagram!)


  Welcome 





  It was a little difficult to read your post, could you not capitalize every word? I couldn't get through the post without taking a break from reading it!


----------



## blushAHOLIC (Dec 2, 2013)

up for 15 more minutes then to bed i go


----------



## blushAHOLIC (Dec 2, 2013)

if anyone is woke when it releases may you please grab me one I PROMISE TO PAYPAL MONEY RIGHT AWAY IN THE MORNING... THANKS LADIES


----------



## dahkari2003 (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm stalking now and will try to stay up for awhile.  ;-)


----------



## jetese (Dec 2, 2013)

I might need to find a CP I have to be at work


----------



## Kiwiana (Dec 3, 2013)

jetese said:


> I might need to find a CP I have to be at work


  I might need a CP as well, I might be in the air, flying to my vacation destination when this launches...... I would HATE to miss out..... Someone please PM me when this launches, please and thanks in advance.


----------



## Ajigglin (Dec 3, 2013)

Has anyone seen anything? I know I haven't.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Dec 3, 2013)

Ajigglin said:


> Has anyone seen anything? I know I haven't.


----------



## GlitterMUA (Dec 3, 2013)

This is so crazy! Lol...what does CP mean?


----------



## ElectricLady (Dec 3, 2013)

When Candy Yum Yum was re-released, did they announce it and tweet about it? MAC has been pretty silent about Heroine...


----------



## macgirl006 (Dec 3, 2013)

The suspense is too much! Of course I contacted customer service last night and got the usual response which is they currently do not have that info to share blah blah blah yada yada!!


----------



## vamua703 (Dec 3, 2013)

Slept like crap last night bc I kept checking the Mac site. Ugh. I hope that this thing launches today bc I'm not feeling this sleepless night.


----------



## BeautynBullets (Dec 3, 2013)

Same here. So tired from being up all night!!


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 3, 2013)

Omg mac needs to stop playing people need their sleep I just thought for sure u ladies would have placed orders and then when people call they are not saying anything that's not right


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 3, 2013)

GlitterMUA said:


> This is so crazy! Lol...what does CP mean?


Custom Purchase.


----------



## Ndpendent Hussy (Dec 3, 2013)

Mac had me up for most of the night as well. I have a pilates class at 9:30. can someone please PM me if it is released in the next hour? Today, I will be the annoying person who 'forgot' to turn her phone off!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## jMANNSs (Dec 3, 2013)

First post ever!  I was lucky enough to start collecting lipsticks right after heroine came out-- although I couldn't get it from any mac, I managed to snag it at $30 (which is peanuts compared to today's prices!) I'm hoping to grab one more this time-- it's the most gorgeous purple


----------



## Serenityy (Dec 3, 2013)

elegant-one said:


>


 Lol :sigh:


----------



## judyfunniee (Dec 3, 2013)

Is it going to be released today or nah


----------



## Addict4MAC (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## LoverOfMac (Dec 3, 2013)

I just called 2 counters & neither knows anything smh


----------



## vamua703 (Dec 3, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


>


  Girl I'm the same way... sitting here waiting for something to come up. AND they have free pro shipping again. TROUBLE!


----------



## Addict4MAC (Dec 3, 2013)

vamua703 said:


> Girl I'm the same way... sitting here waiting for something to come up. AND they have free pro shipping again. TROUBLE!


I think they still have the free overnight shipping as well.


----------



## vamua703 (Dec 3, 2013)

LoverOfMac said:


> I just called 2 counters & neither knows anything smh


  I asked too.. nothing!


----------



## vamua703 (Dec 3, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> I think they still have the free overnight shipping as well.


  Yea! that's what I meant... they got me sitting here waiting.... and i'm adding things to my cart I don't even need. HORRIBLE!


----------



## hazelton (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi. New user and fellow makeup lover. I just left nordstrom and no heroine.


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Dec 3, 2013)

*yawns and stretches*   I've been up every 2 hours since yesterday. Come on HEROINE!!!!


----------



## keishapooh (Dec 3, 2013)

welllll i just chatted with MAC on their website and was told Heroine is scheduled to launch in January...


----------



## miss0annette (Dec 3, 2013)

elegant-one said:


>





Serenityy said:


> Lol :sigh:


  Ditto. Lol


----------



## macgirl006 (Dec 3, 2013)

keishapooh said:


> welllll i just chatted with MAC on their website and was told Heroine is scheduled to launch in January...


 Umm what?


----------



## darkpearl (Dec 3, 2013)

The dates are all over the place. Some pple said its mid dec. some say jan and some are still convinced on the first date we had. I guess we just gotta keep the look out.  it's quite frustrating for me. Urghhh


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 3, 2013)

jMANNSs said:


> I was lucky enough to start collecting lipsticks right after heroine came out-- although I couldn't get it from any mac, I managed to snag it at $30 (which is peanuts compared to today's prices!) I'm hoping to grab one more this time-- it's the most gorgeous purple


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 3, 2013)

LoverOfMac said:


> I just called 2 counters & neither knows anything smh








 LADIES


----------



## Addict4MAC (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## vamua703 (Dec 3, 2013)

*Amelia: *Hello, I was wondering if you happen to have any information on the re-release of heroine lipstick?
*Taniesha: *Hi Amelia!
*Taniesha: *Great news! Heroine Lipstick is scheduled to re-launch soon & will now be permanent. We do not have a confirmed date for this launch. We invite you to click here and register with our Web site to receive notification when this collection launches online.

  I JUST had this conversation


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 3, 2013)

hazelton said:


> Hi. New user and fellow makeup lover. I just left nordstrom and no heroine.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Dec 3, 2013)

I think MAC just wants to build the hype up even more and will release it when we least expect it. And let's not forget the limited quantities. I have it selling out in the first hour.


----------



## vamua703 (Dec 3, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> I think MAC just wants to build the hype up even more and will release it when we least expect it. And let's not forget the limited quantities. I have it selling out in the first hour.


  I can believe it... it will be perm so i'm not stressing on it anymore. At least they are actually speaking about it. Yesterday they were tight lipped.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Dec 3, 2013)

vamua703 said:


> I can believe it... it will be perm so i'm not stressing on it anymore. At least they are actually speaking about it. Yesterday they were tight lipped.


Yep. If I miss the first batch then so be it. There will be plenty of opportunities down the line. When I finally got my hands on CYY last year I don't even think I swatched it. I have yet to wear it actually.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 3, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> Yep. If I miss the first batch then so be it. There will be plenty of opportunities down the line. When I finally got my hands on CYY last year I don't even think I swatched it. I have yet to wear it actually.


I think I've worn mine once. :/


----------



## GlitterMUA (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *vamua703* 



Girl I'm the same way... sitting here waiting for something to come up. AND they have free pro shipping again. TROUBLE!



 Did they send an email about the pro shipping? All of the emails I have say pro not included. Maybe I missed something...


----------



## miss0annette (Dec 3, 2013)

GlitterMUA said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *vamua703*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I got an email for free overnight shipping and I'm a pro card holder. It worked for me!


----------



## vamua703 (Dec 3, 2013)

vamua703 said:


> Girl I'm the same way... sitting here waiting for something to come up. AND they have free pro shipping again. TROUBLE!
> 
> 
> Did they send an email about the pro shipping? All of the emails I have say pro not included. Maybe I missed something...


  Well they still have the procyber shipping available. I'm not sure if it will be available when heroine is released.


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Dec 3, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> Yep. If I miss the first batch then so be it. There will be plenty of opportunities down the line. When I finally got my hands on CYY last year I don't even think I swatched it. I have yet to wear it actually.  :dunno:


  I forgot I even owned it. Smh.


----------



## GlitterMUA (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *miss0annette* 




I got an email for free overnight shipping and I'm a pro card holder. It worked for me!


  Really?? Well thats good. I just checked my account and now I realize why I have been missing out. I didnt have the box checked to receive pro emails and offers!! ugh!!! I didnt even know there was an option for that! So if any pros have the code for the free shipping please PM me if you don't mind..Thanks!


----------



## GlitterMUA (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *vamua703* 



Well they still have the procyber shipping available. I'm not sure if it will be available when heroine is released.



 Girl I didnt even get that email..argggg


----------



## vamua703 (Dec 3, 2013)

vamua703 said:


> Well they still have the procyber shipping available. I'm not sure if it will be available when heroine is released.
> 
> 
> Girl I didnt even get that email..argggg


  its on the site too!!


----------



## GlitterMUA (Dec 3, 2013)

oh ok!! Thank you!!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 3, 2013)

miss0annette said:


> Ditto. Lol









 Here we go again


----------



## KrysMi (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello guys I'm pretty new to specktra and have recently started using and getting into mac lipsticks. I just had a chat with a representative and they said heroine will be coming out later this month


----------



## Ndpendent Hussy (Dec 3, 2013)

The anticipation is worse then being 5 years old and waiting for Christmas....


----------



## chigurl711 (Dec 3, 2013)

:huh: called and was told that it's coming out mid December


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 3, 2013)

KrysMi said:


> Hello guys I'm pretty new to specktra and have recently started using and getting into mac lipsticks. I just had a chat with a representative and they said heroine will be coming out later this month


----------



## KrysMi (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## BarbieWalters (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm a little confused by this release ..but I'm rolling with the punches I guess


----------



## Serenityy (Dec 3, 2013)

elegant-one said:


> hboy:  Here we go again


 I hate that this is becoming the norm. :sigh:


----------



## Athomasgsu (Dec 3, 2013)

I feel like I've been stood up for a date!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 3, 2013)

Wow!! I haven't been on here in ages but this topic has brought me back lol. I'm like having withdrawals please hurry up and release this damn Lippy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I will sell my Soul!!!!


----------



## Serenityy (Dec 3, 2013)

I wore Heroine with Funtabulous gloss over it just for today, it was too pretty


----------



## ElectricLady (Dec 3, 2013)

This is so annoying. Mac is so incompetent it's almost comical.


----------



## darkpearl (Dec 3, 2013)

ElectricLady said:


> This is so annoying. Mac is so incompetent it's almost comical.


 Smh. It's exhausting. Lol. I N at work and I can't focus on work. Lol. I keep thinking bout that damn lipstick!!! Urghhh


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 3, 2013)

darkpearl said:


> Smh. It's exhausting. Lol. I N at work and I can't focus on work. Lol. I keep thinking bout that damn lipstick!!! Urghhh


  Yea !! Me too LMAO!!


----------



## darkpearl (Dec 3, 2013)

Lol may the lipstick gods be with us 





rocksteadybaby said:


> Yea !! Me too LMAO!!


----------



## nana91 (Dec 3, 2013)

Can someone please tell Mac to stop messing with my feelings right now.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 3, 2013)

darkpearl said:


> Lol may the lipstick gods be with us


  Girl!! I hear you I've been praying


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 3, 2013)

nana91 said:


> Can someone please tell Mac to stop messing with my feelings right now.


  I know it is horrible!!!! The waiting is killing me slowly


----------



## Honi (Dec 3, 2013)

I am totally getting this, I have nothing like it in my collection


----------



## ForeverJenn (Dec 3, 2013)

I need my backups!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 3, 2013)

Honi said:


> I am totally getting this, I have nothing like it in my collection


  I don't either!! I'm not a big fan of Bright colors I mostly have Dark colors in my collection. I wasn't that jazzed about a bright color I think the only one I have is Hollywood Nights from the Heatherette collection which I love to death. I was actually looking for it last night and I couldn't find it in my stash. I need to tear my house apart or heads are going to roll....lol


----------



## MUAddict (Dec 3, 2013)

i may get two as well! NEED it like yesterday!


----------



## vamua703 (Dec 3, 2013)

MUAddict said:


> i may get two as well! NEED it like yesterday!


  Girl you know you don't need 2 get out of here with that noise


----------



## BarbieWalters (Dec 3, 2013)

Athomasgsu said:


> I feel like I've been stood up for a date!


  LOL I know right!


----------



## BarbieWalters (Dec 3, 2013)

Athomasgsu said:


> I feel like I've been stood up for a date!


  LOL I know right!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 3, 2013)

Serenityy said:


> I hate that this is becoming the norm.


  Yep, it sure seems that way. I feel like we just got PUNKED 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't trust anything they tell us anymore.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 3, 2013)

Yea !! So true I doubt that I will get a good nights of sleep stalking Mac Website  I have to wait for Heroine to be released , still debating about Riri collection and Then the Punk Couture collection ..Oh my I'm exhausted


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Dec 3, 2013)

What better thing to do after a 12 hour day than sit here stalking for a lipstick. Lmao. 

  I have a feeling I'm not the only one stalking, either, as things are loading slooowwwwww.


----------



## misfitted (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *keishapooh* 



welllll i just chatted with MAC on their website and was told Heroine is scheduled to launch in January...


  LMAO!


----------



## boujoischic (Dec 3, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> Yep. If I miss the first batch then so be it. There will be plenty of opportunities down the line. When I finally got my hands on CYY last year I don't even think I swatched it. I have yet to wear it actually.  :dunno:


  After I tracked down CYY I only wore it once it made my lips so dry and I didn't really love the color. I guess I wi try it again in the spring with PP


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Dec 3, 2013)

As for the release date.. I have more faith in everyone here, than I do with MAC CS Reps, and the limited information they are allowed to tell us.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 3, 2013)

SatelliteDrmr said:


> As for the release date.. I have more faith in everyone here, than I do with MAC CS Reps, and the limited information they are allowed to tell us.


  Yea me too!! All these different dates these CS Reps are throwing around are making me dizzy


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 3, 2013)

SatelliteDrmr said:


> What better thing to do after a 12 hour day than sit here stalking for a lipstick. Lmao.
> 
> I have a feeling I'm not the only one stalking, either, as things are loading slooowwwwww.


  Lmao!!! I've been doing it too all day long. I got a little happy cause when I typed the name in the search box I thought it was loading the page cause it was slow


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Dec 3, 2013)

They've updated their site, as some other products were removed. The "New Collections" page does not have much on it anymore, and alas, no Heroine to be found anywhere.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 3, 2013)

SatelliteDrmr said:


> They've updated their site, as some other products were removed. The "New Collections" page does not have much on it anymore, and alas, no Heroine to be found anywhere.


  Your right they have !!! They most have just done that within the last hour cause I've been stalking that damn site LMAO!!


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Dec 3, 2013)

I watched the site disappear bit by bit. Lol.


----------



## LMarie21 (Dec 3, 2013)

I've been stalking since last night.  I did notice they are promoting the RiRi Hearts Mac now...


----------



## Tatiana87 (Dec 3, 2013)

I've been sleeping all day because last night I was up until 4:00am waiting for the lippie and nothing. Words fail me to describe how mad I am at Mac right now. Mac...


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 3, 2013)

Tatiana87 said:


> I've been sleeping all day because last night I was up until 4:00am waiting for the lippie and nothing. Words fail me to describe how mad I am at Mac right now. Mac...


  Girl!! You're Hardcore!! I thought I was the only one crazy enough to do that LMAO!!  We need to do shifts so some can sleep HAHAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## MereBear (Dec 3, 2013)

Words can't describe how I feel right now....smh


----------



## honey b (Dec 3, 2013)

Ok. I'm more of a subtle lipstick kind of girl but I've tried to branch out and recently bought Riri Woo and Flat out Fabulous from the Retro Matte collection.  I'm kind of regretting FOF since I never wear it.  I've been stalking with you guys but am still not sure if I want to get it.  I have no purple l/s and passed on Private Party from the Divine Night collection because I felt like it was too dark.  I guess I'm looking to be enabled.  Does it look good on all skin tones?  For reference I have light brown hair and blue/green eyes and am NW20.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 3, 2013)

honey b said:


> Ok. I'm more of a subtle lipstick kind of girl but I've tried to branch out and recently bought Riri Woo and Flat out Fabulous from the Retro Matte collection.  I'm kind of regretting FOF since I never wear it.  I've been stalking with you guys but am still not sure if I want to get it.  I have no purple l/s and passed on Private Party from the Divine Night collection because I felt like it was too dark.  I guess I'm looking to be enabled.  Does it look good on all skin tones?  For reference I have light brown hair and blue/green eyes and am NW20.


 All the pics I saw it looks good on all skin tones


----------



## Tatiana87 (Dec 3, 2013)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Girl!! You're Hardcore!! I thought I was the only one crazy enough to do that LMAO!!  We need to do shifts so some can sleep HAHAHAHAHAHA!!


  Good to know I'm not alone. *"You're Hardcore!!"*- I call it dedication. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Makes me feel better LoL


----------



## purplevines (Dec 3, 2013)

honey b said:


> Ok. I'm more of a subtle lipstick kind of girl but I've tried to branch out and recently bought Riri Woo and Flat out Fabulous from the Retro Matte collection.  I'm kind of regretting FOF since I never wear it.  I've been stalking with you guys but am still not sure if I want to get it.  I have no purple l/s and passed on Private Party from the Divine Night collection because I felt like it was too dark.  I guess I'm looking to be enabled.  Does it look good on all skin tones?  For reference I have light brown hair and blue/green eyes and am NW20.


  Are you regretting FOF because of how bright it is? Heroine is purple so its very in your face, and may not be worth buying it without trying it on, if you like more traditional colours.

  I'd go and try a bright purple from the drug store, maybe the maybelline vivids LE purples, and see how you like that? Looks like there's some time to figure it since Heroine has been postponed.


  THEORY:

  I've been on Speckta since early last year, and collections always (from my memory at least) launch in store on Thursdays.I know online launches are usually on the Tuesday, but since this isn't a collection maybe it could be coming on Thursday? (Wishful thinking perhaps haha)


----------



## darkpearl (Dec 3, 2013)

imp: this whole Mac drama got me feeling like I need a smoke, AND I DON'T SMOKE PEOPLE!!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 3, 2013)

Girl!! I'm right there with you I need a smoke and a damn drink lmao


----------



## darkpearl (Dec 3, 2013)

Lol lol


----------



## Ajigglin (Dec 3, 2013)

Sooooo... No Heroine, huh? This lipstick is like the Detox album or the Fugees reunion-a fantasy that will never be. Smdh. Meanwhile, that RiRi homepage on MAC made my eyelids twitch. Back to the Sephora thread I go!


----------



## Amby79 (Dec 3, 2013)

Ajigglin said:


> Sooooo... No Heroine, huh? This lipstick is like the Detox album or the Fugees reunion-a fantasy that will never be. Smdh. Meanwhile, that RiRi homepage on MAC made my eyelids twitch. Back to the Sephora thread I go!


    Omg I forgot about Detox :'( :'( :'(


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 3, 2013)

purplevines said:


> Are you regretting FOF because of how bright it is? Heroine is purple so its very in your face, and may not be worth buying it without trying it on, if you like more traditional colours.  I'd go and try a bright purple from the drug store, maybe the maybelline vivids LE purples, and see how you like that? Looks like there's some time to figure it since Heroine has been postponed.   THEORY:  I've been on Speckta since early last year, and collections always (from my memory at least) launch in store on Thursdays.I know online launches are usually on the Tuesday, but since this isn't a collection maybe it could be coming on Thursday? (Wishful thinking perhaps haha)


  Perm additions like this don't occur on Thursdays like collection launches. When CYY was added to the perm line, it was a random tuesday or wednesday as well. I just think this is the usual MAC clusterfuck and they don't know what day they wanna launch it on, and it'll just happen when it happens. :dunno:


----------



## KrysMi (Dec 4, 2013)

purplevines said:


> Are you regretting FOF because of how bright it is? Heroine is purple so its very in your face, and may not be worth buying it without trying it on, if you like more traditional colours.    I'd go and try a bright purple from the drug store, maybe the maybelline vivids LE purples, and see how you like that? Looks like there's some time to figure it since Heroine has been postponed.   THEORY:  I've been on Speckta since early last year, and collections always (from my memory at least) launch in store on Thursdays.I know online launches are usually on the Tuesday, but since this isn't a collection maybe it could be coming on Thursday? (Wishful thinking perhaps haha)


   I agree try the brazen berry from maybelline vivids or try to get your hands on the fall LE lipsticks like what @purplevines said and see what you think of it.  I'm a NW 45 and it's very nice and opaque for me.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 4, 2013)

KrysMi said:


> I agree try the brazen berry from maybelline vivids or try to get your hands on the fall LE lipsticks like what @purplevines said and see what you think of it. I'm a NW 45 and it's very nice and opaque for me.


Agreed, Brazen Berry is a great lippy. It's very opaque and has good wear, I just don't use it often because I don't like the smell.


----------



## purplevines (Dec 4, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Perm additions like this don't occur on Thursdays like collection launches. When CYY was added to the perm line, it was a random tuesday or wednesday as well. I just think this is the usual MAC clusterfuck and they don't know what day they wanna launch it on, and it'll just happen when it happens.


  Aww, oh well. Thanks  

  I guess I don't need a BU right now anyways!


----------



## AutumnMoon (Dec 4, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> Agreed, Brazen Berry is a great lippy. It's very opaque and has good wear, I just don't use it often because I don't like the smell.


  Glad I'm not the only one. The taste and smell kill it for me. I had to return Brazen Berry, which is a shame. It's such a pretty color.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 4, 2013)

AutumnMoon said:


> Glad I'm not the only one. The taste and smell kill it for me. I had to return Brazen Berry, which is a shame. It's such a pretty color.


Those and the Milani lipsticks I can't stomach. The Milani have a great formula, but that weird watermelony scent makes me


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 4, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> Those and the Milani lipsticks I can't stomach. The Milani have a great formula, but that weird watermelony scent makes me


  Yea !! me either it is so weird. That's why I love Mac lipsticks so much


----------



## KrysMi (Dec 4, 2013)

AutumnMoon said:


> Glad I'm not the only one. The taste and smell kill it for me. I had to return Brazen Berry, which is a shame. It's such a pretty color.


  I thought It was me with the taste it's weird  but I do love the color


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 4, 2013)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yea !! me either it is so weird. That's why I love Mac lipsticks so much


Same here, who doesn't love opening up a lippy and smelling that sweet, sweet vanilla cake smell?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 4, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> Same here, who doesn't love opening up a lippy and smelling that sweet, sweet vanilla cake smell?


  You know, the smell of Mac lippies really wasn't for me at first, but I made myself like it. I just had to make myself like it, I have strong perfume allergies and tons of smells give me migraines, thankfully this one doesn't give me migraines, but it wasn't my favorite smell for a really long time. Now I just expect lipsticks to smell like Mac lippies, if they don't, it's weird to me lol.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Dec 4, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> Same here, who doesn't love opening up a lippy and smelling that sweet, sweet vanilla cake smell?


I'm obsessed with the smell of baked goods. I have like all the new holiday Bath & Body Works 3-Wick candles. I love the Cinnamon Frosting one. I have yet to burn the Red Velvet Cupcake, Cinnamon Swirl and Merry Cookie ones. But when I do, I know it will be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 4, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> I'm obsessed with the smell of baked goods. I have like all the new holiday Bath & Body Works 3-Wick candles. I love the Cinnamon Frosting one. I have yet to burn the Red Velvet Cupcake, Cinnamon Swirl and Merry Cookie ones. But when I do, I know it will be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Me too!!! When I  tried Mac for the first time I just wanted to eat that sucker LMAO!!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 4, 2013)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Me too!!! When I  tried Mac for the first time I just wanted to eat that sucker LMAO!!


  Girl, I still want to eat those suckers. LOL


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 4, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> Agreed, Brazen Berry is a great lippy. It's very opaque and has good wear, I just don't use it often because I don't like the smell.


  Oh man I thought I was the only one...I bought one of the Vivids and the colors was great but the smell...it just bothered me a lot. And usually I don't have too much issues with product scents.


----------



## LoverOfMac (Dec 4, 2013)

I just bout the Revlon matte balm in shamless, I've heard that it's a dupe for Heroine! I nvr had the chance to get Heroine the first time around & since Mac is playing games with re-releasing it I decided to buy this!!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 4, 2013)

novocainedreams said:


> Oh man I thought I was the only one...I bought one of the Vivids and the colors was great but the smell...it just bothered me a lot. And usually I don't have too much issues with product scents.


I don't either, but for some reason the smell on the Vivids bothers the crap out of me. It's such a shame too because Brazen Berry is really lovely.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 4, 2013)

LoverOfMac said:


>


I've had the worst luck finding that lippy! Looks beautiful on you.


----------



## LoverOfMac (Dec 4, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> I've had the worst luck finding that lippy! Looks beautiful on you.


  Thank u!! I purchased it at Ulta, it was the last one


----------



## vamua703 (Dec 4, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> I've had the worst luck finding that lippy! Looks beautiful on you.


  Check on target.com. I was originally going to buy it from there but my good friend @MUAddict got it for me for my birthday


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 4, 2013)

vamua703 said:


> Check on target.com. I was originally going to buy it from there but my good friend @MUAddict got it for me for my birthday


Thanks ladies, I'll try both of those!


----------



## vamua703 (Dec 4, 2013)

LoverOfMac said:


>


 


  another pic of shameless


----------



## misfitted (Dec 4, 2013)

Ajigglin said:


> Sooooo... No Heroine, huh? This lipstick is like the Detox album or the Fugees reunion-a fantasy that will never be. Smdh. Meanwhile, *that RiRi homepage on MAC made my eyelids twitch*. Back to the Sephora thread I go!


  Baaahahahahahahah!


----------



## raych1984 (Dec 4, 2013)

vamua703 said:


> another pic of shameless


  That's just gone on my drugstore shopping list alongside two of the Maybelline color elixirs!!


----------



## vamua703 (Dec 4, 2013)

raych1984 said:


> That's just gone on my drugstore shopping list alongside two of the Maybelline color elixirs!!


  Its a GREAT color. I also got the purple elixir and that one is great too!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 4, 2013)

vamua703 said:


> another pic of shameless


----------



## vamua703 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks love


----------



## miss0annette (Dec 4, 2013)

LoverOfMac said:


> I just bout the Revlon matte balm in shamless, I've heard that it's a dupe for Heroine! I nvr had the chance to get Heroine the first time around & since Mac is playing games with re-releasing it I decided to buy this!!





vamua703 said:


> another pic of shameless


  That's  pretty spot on as far as a dupe. You both look gorgeous!  [@]vamua703[/@] what are you wearing on your eyes?


----------



## LoverOfMac (Dec 4, 2013)

vamua703 said:


> another pic of shameless


  U look great!!


----------



## vamua703 (Dec 4, 2013)

LoverOfMac said:


> U look great!!


  Thanks. love the color on you as well!


----------



## Mayanas (Dec 4, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> Those and the Milani lipsticks I can't stomach. The Milani have a great formula, but that weird watermelony scent makes me :barf:


  I Never smell my makeup idkw jiji.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 4, 2013)

Mayanas said:


> I Never smell my makeup idkw jiji.


I noticed it as soon as I put it on the first time, it's pretty strong and you can just smell it because it's right under your nose.


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 4, 2013)

vamua703 said:


> another pic of shameless


Ummmm shameless may be better then heroine u look beautiful


----------



## vamua703 (Dec 4, 2013)

T





allthingsglam said:


> Ummmm shameless may be better then heroine u look beautiful


  Thank you dear. You really think it is? I don't have heroine, I've only seen swatches so I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 4, 2013)

LoverOfMac said:


>


  So pretty on you. I was going to reach for that today, but saw my lonely Guerlain lippie sitting in it's elegant case and decided to give her some love. Maybe tomorrow. Hell, I should just wear Heroine, but Shameless is so comfortable and doesn't leave my lips flaky.


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 4, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> I noticed it as soon as I put it on the first time, it's pretty strong and you can just smell it because it's right under your nose.


I know I can't help but to smell maybelline lipsticks they have some pretty colors but the smell


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 4, 2013)

vamua703 said:


> T Thank you dear. You really think it is? I don't have heroine, I've only seen swatches so I'm not 100% sure.


yes I love this color I'm soooo getting it.but I think u should still get heroine but my god I love this color beautiful


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 4, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> I know I can't help but to smell maybelline lipsticks they have some pretty colors but the smell


It's awful and the reason why the only one I own is Brazen Berry. I didn't want to buy anymore after that because of the smell.


----------



## vamua703 (Dec 4, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> yes I love this color I'm soooo getting it.but I think u should still get heroine but my god I love this color beautiful


 Oh it's still on my wish list for sure


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 4, 2013)

LoverOfMac said:


> I just bout the Revlon matte balm in shamless, I've heard that it's a dupe for Heroine! I nvr had the chance to get Heroine the first time around & since Mac is playing games with re-releasing it I decided to buy this!!


  I bought it this week too, along with 3 other colours!   





NaomiH said:


> I've had the worst luck finding that lippy! Looks beautiful on you.


  They're BOGOHO this week at Walgreens, and thru xmas eve at ulta.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 4, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I bought it this week too, along with 3 other colours! They're BOGOHO this week at Walgreens, and thru xmas eve at ulta.


awesome! Going to have to stalk all the walgreens and ultra after work tomorrow.


----------



## LoverOfMac (Dec 4, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> awesome! Going to have to stalk all the walgreens and ultra after work tomorrow.


  I bought mine from ulta today but didn't realize they were bogoho until later & I already tore up my receipt smh


----------



## MakeupForMommy (Dec 4, 2013)

I find Shamless to be a bit darker than heroine. I honestly reach for Shameless a lot more than Heroine lately. I was experimenting with the colors and find that if I add shameless on top of Macs Fashion boost PLW LL it looks very similar to Heroine.


----------



## macgirl006 (Dec 4, 2013)

MakeupForMommy said:


> I find Shamless to be a bit darker than heroine. I honestly reach for Shameless a lot more than Heroine lately. I was experimenting with the colors and find that if I add shameless on top of Macs Fashion boost PLW LL it looks very similar to Heroine.


 That little lip balm is soooooo frickin hard to find it's not normal. I gave up already! I checked ulta.com, target.com, a few walgreens, rite aid and CVS. Nothin!! Seen it on Amazon for $17. I'd rather do without. Gosh it's so pretty!


----------



## MakeupForMommy (Dec 4, 2013)

(Oops)


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 4, 2013)

I've tried 4 walgreens, 2 cvs, walmart, 3 targets, 2 ultas in store and online and also heb. Shameless is always the empty slot. I will not give up though and will try again tomorrow.


----------



## MakeupForMommy (Dec 4, 2013)

macgirl006 said:


> That little lip balm is soooooo frickin hard to find it's not normal. I gave up already! I checked ulta.com, target.com, a few walgreens, rite aid and CVS. Nothin!! Seen it on Amazon for $17. I'd rather do without. Gosh it's so pretty!


  I heard the matte balms are suppose to be permanent. I stalked 7 different CVS, the Target, k mart, and rite aid. It took me over a month to find 1. I noticed CvS were frequently restocking the matte balms but I guess Shameless just never lasted on the display.  Be patient and dont pay outrageous prices for them. I kind of hate that they retail for $8.99 - $9.99 (depending which location) here in Md   that's too much for a drugstore lippie.


----------



## macgirl006 (Dec 4, 2013)

MakeupForMommy said:


> I literally stalked 7 CVS for them. I even tried target, rite aid, and k mart. I heard that they are suppose to e permanent so jut be patient and you will find it. I noticed my CVS were restocking them, they just never last on the shelfs.


 Yes tht's what I thought but are they sending 2 lippies per store per month? Yikes! What is it like 2 slots on the display for shameless? Have they no shame ?


----------



## MissTT (Dec 4, 2013)

Hearing all the struggles you ladies had finding Shameless motivated me to pick up the lonely one I saw at my Walgreens while stalking those stupid matte Color Tattoos. I'm glad I got it though as it's not as drying as my matte lipsticks have been this season and it wears really well. I'm really starting to dig balm style lipsticks like these, Chubby Sticks and LipSurgences.


----------



## macgirl006 (Dec 4, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Hearing all the struggles you ladies had finding Shameless motivated me to pick up the lonely one I saw at my Walgreens while stalking those stupid matte Color Tattoos. I'm glad I got it though as it's not as drying as my matte lipsticks have been this season and it wears really well. I'm really starting to dig balm style lipsticks like these, Chubby Sticks and LipSurgences.


 Consider yourself lucky MissTT. Atleast there's hope for some of us!


----------



## MissTT (Dec 4, 2013)

Wish there was hope for the Color Tattoo quest. Those are worse than MAC. Why dont' they sell them online?


----------



## MakeupForMommy (Dec 4, 2013)

Wow! I see those color tattoos a lot actually. Lol! I just don't care for any of them. The struggle  I actually just didn't get them because I refuse to pay $9.99 for each one   Shameless is also not a fuss to reapply. With my lips being dry already, reapplying those retro mattes and mattes are scary   Here's shameless paired with night moth. One of my favorite combos lately  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Please excuse my unruly hair. I never know what to do with it so it usually just goes up in a bun.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 4, 2013)

LoverOfMac said:


> I bought mine from ulta today but didn't realize they were bogoho until later & I already tore up my receipt smh


  If you have an ulta card they can look it up and price adjust it for you.    





NaomiH said:


> I've tried 4 walgreens, 2 cvs, walmart, 3 targets, 2 ultas in store and online and also heb. Shameless is always the empty slot. I will not give up though and will try again tomorrow.


  They're everywhere here! I walked in to the first walgreens and saw one there and snatched it up! Then went to meijer looking for a kindle for my niece and saw them there too! Those colours done sell here. Peeps be boring with their lips here! :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 4, 2013)

Gorgeous! 





MakeupForMommy said:


> Wow! I see those color tattoos a lot actually. Lol! I just don't care for any of them. The struggle  I actually just didn't get them because I refuse to pay $9.99 for each one   Shameless is also not a fuss to reapply. With my lips being dry already, reapplying those retro mattes and mattes are scary   Here's shameless paired with night moth. One of my favorite combos lately
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## macgirl006 (Dec 4, 2013)

MakeupForMommy said:


> Wow! I see those color tattoos a lot actually. Lol! I just don't care for any of them. The struggle  I actually just didn't get them because I refuse to pay $9.99 for each one   Shameless is also not a fuss to reapply. With my lips being dry already, reapplying those retro mattes and mattes are scary   Here's shameless paired with night moth. One of my favorite combos lately
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What a tease lol. It looks absolutely beautiful on you! You stun in dark lippies I see. Thanks for posting! It's so pretty! So pretty...


----------



## boujoischic (Dec 4, 2013)

vamua703 said:


> another pic of shameless


 You look gorgeous! I already have heroine but you make me want shameless


----------



## LouGarner (Dec 4, 2013)

vamua703 said:


> another pic of shameless


  love the look hun


----------



## BabyDzz (Dec 4, 2013)

You ladies are gorgeous!


----------



## nikkisweets2010 (Dec 4, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> I've tried 4 walgreens, 2 cvs, walmart, 3 targets, 2 ultas in store and online and also heb. Shameless is always the empty slot. I will not give up though and will try again tomorrow.


 I found mine at bed, bath, and beyond (was actually looking for the matte color tattoos) and it was $1 cheaper than the one I saw at Rite Aid.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 4, 2013)

MakeupForMommy said:


> Shameless is also not a fuss to reapply. With my lips being dry already, reapplying those retro mattes and mattes are scary


  You see the matte Color Tattoos?!?! Well hook me up! I agree about reapplying Shameless. Easy peasy. I'm gonna have to try it with Nightmoth some day soon. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 4, 2013)

MakeupForMommy said:


> Wow! I see those color tattoos a lot actually. Lol! I just don't care for any of them. The struggle  I actually just didn't get them because I refuse to pay $9.99 for each one   Shameless is also not a fuss to reapply. With my lips being dry already, reapplying those retro mattes and mattes are scary   Here's shameless paired with night moth. One of my favorite combos lately
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Omg!! That color looks stunning on you I might have to go on a mission for this color until they rerelease Heroine very pretty shade


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 4, 2013)

Shameless (left), Heroine (right)


----------



## hwdsprincess (Dec 4, 2013)

I feel guilty that I have yet to use my heroine lipgloss and I got back ups of the lipstick. I'm wearing heroine on my avatar the only thing I really want is the nail polish from this re release launch


----------



## miss0annette (Dec 4, 2013)

hwdsprincess said:


> I feel guilty that I have yet to use my heroine lipgloss and I got back ups of the lipstick. I'm wearing heroine on my avatar the only thing I really want is the nail polish from this re release launch


  I have only 1 lippie and 1 l/p. I only wear that color once in awhile so I don't worry too much about BUs. Sometimes, though, I get this rushed panic. What will I do when it runs out??


----------



## NewChick10 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *erine1881* 







Shameless (left), Heroine (right)


  Thanks Erine, Heroine wins for me.  I saw a swatch of Iman's lipstick in TABOO from the "Lip Affair Collection" on Youtube and it kinda reminded me of Heroine too.


----------



## vamua703 (Dec 5, 2013)

macgirl006 said:


> That little lip balm is soooooo frickin hard to find it's not normal. I gave up already! I checked ulta.com, target.com, a few walgreens, rite aid and CVS. Nothin!! Seen it on Amazon for $17. I'd rather do without. Gosh it's so pretty!


  They were re biggest hassle to find. I gave up but my friend ended up finding it for me.  





MakeupForMommy said:


> Wow! I see those color tattoos a lot actually. Lol! I just don't care for any of them. The struggle  I actually just didn't get them because I refuse to pay $9.99 for each one   Shameless is also not a fuss to reapply. With my lips being dry already, reapplying those retro mattes and mattes are scary   Here's shameless paired with night moth. One of my favorite combos lately
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love the way shameless looks on you! You're so pretty! Unruly hair and all lol  





boujoischic said:


> You look gorgeous! I already have heroine but you make me want shameless


  Thanks love  





LouGarner said:


> love the look hun


  Thanks dears! 





erine1881 said:


> Shameless (left), Heroine (right)


  Wow they look way different. In other pics I've seen they looked similar.


----------



## Ajigglin (Dec 5, 2013)

Shameless looks wonderful! Still no Heroine.  Smh. We wait.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Dec 5, 2013)

vamua703 said:


> another pic of shameless
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *MakeupForMommy*
> ...


  You ladies look so pretty!


----------



## ijesslovebeauty (Dec 5, 2013)

Can't wait to finally have this!


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Dec 5, 2013)

AutumnMoon said:


> Glad I'm not the only one. The taste and smell kill it for me. I had to return Brazen Berry, which is a shame. It's such a pretty color.


  I feel the same way about Coloured Raine. The smell is disgusting and it tastes like chemicals. Yuck!


----------



## GlitterMUA (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MakeupForMommy* 



I find Shamless to be a bit darker than heroine. I honestly reach for Shameless a lot more than Heroine lately. I was experimenting with the colors and find that if I add shameless on top of Macs Fashion boost PLW LL it looks very similar to Heroine.


  Agree! I wore Shameless yesterday. Everytime I wear it I get stopped by someone. Yesterday 3 women stopped me asking about my lip color. lol. I usually wear it with heroine and magenta l/l. And it comes out an awesome color. I put the l/l's all over my lips 1st and then add Shameless on top. Sometimes I will go back over it with the pencils to adjust it to the color I like. Its dead ringer for Heroine l/s when I do it that way...


----------



## GlitterMUA (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *macgirl006* 




That little lip balm is soooooo frickin hard to find it's not normal. I gave up already! I checked ulta.com, target.com, a few walgreens, rite aid and CVS. Nothin!! Seen it on Amazon for $17. I'd rather do without. Gosh it's so pretty!


 I had a hard tme finding it too. But eventually I found it at Walgreens on the BOTTOM of the display. They had 2 and I grabbed them both!!


----------



## GlitterMUA (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MakeupForMommy* 



Wow! I see those color tattoos a lot actually. Lol! I just don't care for any of them. The struggle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I actually just didn't get them because I refuse to pay $9.99 for each one 
Shameless is also not a fuss to reapply. With my lips being dry already, reapplying those retro mattes and mattes are scary 

Here's shameless paired with night moth. One of my favorite combos lately




Please excuse my unruly hair. I never know what to do with it so it usually just goes up in a bun.


 ooo I like that!! I haven't tried it with Nightmoth yet...gonna have to do that one tmw..lol


----------



## GlitterMUA (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *rocksteadybaby* 




Omg!! That color looks stunning on you I might have to go on a mission for this color until they rerelease Heroine very pretty shade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Thats what I'm doing! lol The color is keeping me at bay until I can get Heroine..lol


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 5, 2013)

Gorgeous40 said:


> I feel the same way about Coloured Raine. The smell is disgusting and it tastes like chemicals. Yuck!


Oh no, I was going to order the Arabian Night lippy but now I'm kinda scared to if it smells and tastes icky because then I'll NEVER use it.


----------



## LouGarner (Dec 5, 2013)

hwdsprincess said:


> I feel guilty that I have yet to use my heroine lipgloss and I got back ups of the lipstick. I'm wearing heroine on my avatar the only thing I really want is the nail polish from this re release launch


i haven't used my lipgloss either


----------



## MissTT (Dec 5, 2013)

I ended up selling my gloss to someone and purchased Narcissus instead which I still haven't opened. I use All My Purple Life when I want a gloss. I don't really wear that either. Last year I realized I don't like MAC glosses. Too sticky.


----------



## Debbs (Dec 5, 2013)

Several members have Heroine lipglosses and a few lipliners listed in their sale threads for the longest time. Yazmin, Spanky, Driz69, LivestrongH2, Ashleybubbles83 (may be sold by now). If I didn't have several Heroine glosses, Boys Go Crazy, All My Purple Life, Narcissus, etc I would have long scooped these babies up. I had pm'd several folks who were displaying interest in Heroine lipgloss and they still remain available


----------



## Ajigglin (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks! I'll look them up in the Clearance Bin.


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Dec 5, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> Oh no, I was going to order the Arabian Night lippy but now I'm kinda scared to if it smells and tastes icky because then I'll NEVER use it.


  That's the one I ordered too. It's a pity it is so disgusting because the color payoff is CRAZY!


----------



## Debbs (Dec 5, 2013)

Good luck, Ajigglin, that's one of my biggest deterrence with having a back up sale! I would hate to have my most ISO items hanging around forever. I am like if popular items that are supposedly being sought after are still hanging around then how quickly will the ones no one is particularly  looking for be around?! Getting out of the spotlight superfast prompts me to bump up my wishlist etc often. I wanna be out quick , fast and in a hurry!!


----------



## Addict4MAC (Dec 5, 2013)

Was just in Target and saw there was one Shameless left. Snatched it up with no hesitation :haha:


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 5, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> Was just in Target and saw there was one Shameless left. Snatched it up with no hesitation


  That a girl!!


----------



## Addict4MAC (Dec 5, 2013)

rocksteadybaby said:


> That a girl!! :cheer:


  :wink:


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 5, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> Was just in Target and saw there was one Shameless left. Snatched it up with no hesitation :haha:


  I, too, was in Target this evening and purchased the last two Revlon Shameless lipsticks, one for me and one for another Specktra member.


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Dec 5, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> I, too, was in Target this evening and purchased the last two Revlon Shameless lipsticks, one for me and one for another Specktra member.


  That was so considerate. You ladies are so nice!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 5, 2013)

You girls need to stop!! I'm getting tempted with Shameless I can't spend anymore $$ on Make up


----------



## Ajigglin (Dec 5, 2013)

I need some Heroine, though...


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 5, 2013)

Ajigglin said:


> I need some Heroine, though...


  So do I


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 5, 2013)

I think we can all use a fix right about now. No pun intended. :rasta:


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 5, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> Was just in Target and saw there was one Shameless left. Snatched it up with no hesitation :haha:


  Ok now!


----------



## Amby79 (Dec 5, 2013)

I mentioned before I hate mac lol. Between this "release, no release of heroine" and the riri debacle, I can't deal lol.


----------



## MakeupForMommy (Dec 5, 2013)

MissTT said:


> You see the matte Color Tattoos?!?! Well hook me up! I agree about reapplying Shameless. Easy peasy. I'm gonna have to try it with Nightmoth some day soon. Maybe this weekend.
> Would you like all three? if i see them i can always pick them up for you. If so, PM me.
> 
> 
> ...


  I will keep my eye out for you if you would like. =]
  Thanks! I was so scared of dark lippies and now i won't go back!!! lol


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 5, 2013)

Who found Shameless today? This girl! :-D


----------



## MakeupForMommy (Dec 5, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> You ladies look so pretty!
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> ...


  And it looks great on you too! It looks great on everybody in my opinion!!!


----------



## MakeupForMommy (Dec 5, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> Who found Shameless today? This girl! :-D


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 5, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> Who found Shameless today? This girl! :-D


  :yahoo:


----------



## ThatsGorJESS (Dec 5, 2013)

I guess I'll be hunting shamless down!! Its such a pretty color


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 5, 2013)

L-R Strong woman, shameless, heroine. Same order in all pics.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Top pic was with flash.


----------



## LMarie21 (Dec 5, 2013)

I went on a quest to find Shameless and no luck lol...called my local ULTA, went to Target, Wal-Mart and Rite-Aid and no luck  all gone.  Mac just needs to re-release Heroine already!!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 5, 2013)

LMarie21 said:


> I went on a quest to find Shameless and no luck lol...called my local ULTA, went to Target, Wal-Mart and Rite-Aid and no luck  all gone.  Mac just needs to re-release Heroine already!!


Was like that for me too, I'd been checking around for like two weeks and finally got some luck today.


----------



## MUAddict (Dec 5, 2013)

LMarie21 said:


> I went on a quest to find Shameless and no luck lol...called my local ULTA, went to Target, Wal-Mart and Rite-Aid and no luck  all gone.  Mac just needs to re-release Heroine already!!


  I thought it was crazy that display (at cvs) only carried 2 of each color.


----------



## LMarie21 (Dec 5, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> Was like that for me too, I'd been checking around for like two weeks and finally got some luck today.


 
  I am about to go check out CVS and Walgreens lol...I hope I can find it lol


----------



## LMarie21 (Dec 5, 2013)

MUAddict said:


> I thought it was crazy that display (at cvs) only carried 2 of each color.


 
  Omg, only two?!  I am going to check out CVS tonight lol hope they still have it


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 5, 2013)

Good luck! 





LMarie21 said:


> I am about to go check out CVS and Walgreens lol...I hope I can find it lol


----------



## MUAddict (Dec 5, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> Top pic was with flash.


  wow! pretty dead on dupe! I was able to get shameless but I can't wait to actually have Heroine


----------



## macgirl006 (Dec 5, 2013)

[@]MakeupForMommy[/@]  Finally!!! Specktra is acting a fool on my phone so it took me forever to respond! Yes please keep an eye out for me!!!! Ty ty soooo much that is most kind of you!


----------



## miss0annette (Dec 5, 2013)

Isn't funny how we love the hunt of finding an LE/low stock item?   All this talk about Shameless is making me want it too! I did a hunt and there is a target near me with it in stock.   Edit-speaking of hunting stuff down, did anyone purchase the alice and Olivia Starbucks tumbler?? I am dying for one and haven't found it yet.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 5, 2013)

miss0annette said:


> Isn't funny how we love the hunt of finding an LE/low stock item?   All this talk about Shameless is making me want it too! I did a hunt and there is a target near me with it in stock.   Edit-speaking of hunting stuff down, did anyone purchase the alice and Olivia Starbucks tumbler?? I am dying for one and haven't found it yet.


  Just googled it. Gotta have it!


----------



## miss0annette (Dec 5, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Just googled it. Gotta have it!


  It's going for $40+ on eBay but I am trying to hit all my local Starbucks with no luck.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 5, 2013)

miss0annette said:


> It's going for $40+ on eBay but I am trying to hit all my local Starbucks with no luck.


  Not worth $40 for what holds a can of soda. I'll be checking starbucks locations too.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Dec 5, 2013)

a couple targets near me say they have shameless.. I saw that mug I would have bought it had it been pink


----------



## miss0annette (Dec 5, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Not worth $40 for what holds a can of soda. I'll be checking starbucks locations too.


  Definitely not! If you find one and an extra, shoot me a pm  and I'll do the same.


----------



## thejwlife (Dec 5, 2013)

Those tumblers are adorable! I haven't seen them anywhere in my area.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 5, 2013)

miss0annette said:


> Definitely not! If you find one and an extra, shoot me a pm  and I'll do the same.


  Screw the PM and just grab me one! :lol: I'll grab you one too!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 5, 2013)

Beautybuyer said:


> a couple targets near me say they have shameless.. I saw that mug I would have bought it had it been pink


  Awww man!


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm almost positive that the Revlon Matte's are permanent, so Shameless will be back and re-stocked once the release is over and they make a permanent section for it with the other balm stains..


----------



## miss0annette (Dec 5, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Screw the PM and just grab me one! :lol: I'll grab you one too!


  Lol sounds good!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 5, 2013)

miss0annette said:


> Lol sounds good!


  Deal!


----------



## Beautybuyer (Dec 5, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Awww man!


i'll see if any are in stock around me. I'll grab you one if they do, if you get one I can gift it to my sister lol


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 5, 2013)

Beautybuyer said:


> i'll see if any are in stock around me. I'll grab you one if they do, if you get one I can gift it to my sister lol


  Wondafoe! :kiss:  I have a drs appointment tomorrow (i do 3x/wk) out on the other side of town and i always pop into the starbucks that's right next door, so i can check and see if they have them. If not I'll be calling around all the starbucks tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## miss0annette (Dec 5, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I have a drs appointment tomorrow (i do 3x/wk) out on the other side of town and i always pop into the starbucks that's right next door, so i can check and see if they have them. If not I'll be calling around all the starbucks tomorrow afternoon!








Hope we find them!


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 5, 2013)

miss0annette said:


> Isn't funny how we love the hunt of finding an LE/low stock item?   All this talk about Shameless is making me want it too! I did a hunt and there is a target near me with it in stock.   Edit-speaking of hunting stuff down, did anyone purchase the alice and Olivia Starbucks tumbler?? I am dying for one and haven't found it yet.


 I got  one thanks to HOB pic on IG! Lol  I found it at the Starbucks inside Safeway , nowhere else.  I want the Swarovski Starbucks ornament so bad! Anyone see those around?


----------



## B1908 (Dec 5, 2013)

miss0annette said:


> Isn't funny how we love the hunt of finding an LE/low stock item?   All this talk about Shameless is making me want it too! I did a hunt and there is a target near me with it in stock.   Edit-speaking of hunting stuff down, did anyone purchase the alice and Olivia Starbucks tumbler?? I am dying for one and haven't found it yet.


  I got one! I was so happy I found it lol. I wasn't gonna do that $40


----------



## miss0annette (Dec 5, 2013)

B1908 said:


> I got one! I was so happy I found it lol. I wasn't gonna do that $40


  Even the retail price of $20 is kind of much but not as bad.


----------



## LMarie21 (Dec 5, 2013)

One Walgreens and three CVS' later...I finally found Shameless! Oh, the struggle!  And picked up another color since it was buy one get one 50% off lol...can't wait to wear it!  This will hold me over until Mac re-releases Heroine lol.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 5, 2013)

miss0annette said:


> ompom: Hope we find them!


  Me too! Fingers crossed!   





Naughtyp said:


> I got  one thanks to HOB pic on IG! Lol  I found it at the Starbucks inside Safeway , nowhere else.  I want the Swarovski Starbucks ornament so bad! Anyone see those around?





B1908 said:


> I got one! I was so happy I found it lol. I wasn't gonna do that $40


  Lucky ducks!


----------



## B1908 (Dec 5, 2013)

Be sure to check the Starbucks in Target..along with the stand alones.. that's where I found mine. I hope you ladies find them! I just got mine this past weekend so there's still hope


----------



## Serenityy (Dec 5, 2013)

I have been looking for that tumbler for a week now and I have had no luck so far. And I tried looking for Shameless today and couldn't find it.  :sigh:


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 5, 2013)

Serenityy said:


> I have been looking for that tumbler for a week now and I have had no luck so far. And I tried looking for Shameless today and couldn't find it.  :sigh:


  Shall i add you to my list?


----------



## Serenityy (Dec 5, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Shall i add you to my list?


 Please do! Thanks love!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 5, 2013)

Serenityy said:


> Please do! Thanks love!


  Will do!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 6, 2013)

Shameless reminds me of the Tarte matte lipsurgence, same packaging, feel and smell for 7 bucks vs the 24. WIN!


----------



## Addict4MAC (Dec 6, 2013)

Just Googled the tumbler and remember seeing it at the Starbucks in Target too. I love the little bear as well. If I see it again I'll let you all know!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 6, 2013)

MUAddict said:


> wow! pretty dead on dupe! I was able to get shameless but I can't wait to actually have Heroine


Definitely close, but with it being a bit more red toned I'd put it closer to Strong Woman than Heroine. Though it's so close to both they could of just had a baby. lol


----------



## Ajigglin (Dec 6, 2013)

Dang! Y'all got me lusting after Shameless, especially since I don't have Strong Woman either. I'm not as savvy with the drug store lippies, so this will be a challenge.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 6, 2013)

Ajigglin said:


> Dang! Y'all got me lusting after Shameless, especially since I don't have Strong Woman either. I'm not as savvy with the drug store lippies, so this will be a challenge.


I'd suggest maybe doing a search on Target.com for it to see which stores near you have it, they seem to be the hot spot for it. Good luck!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 6, 2013)

Ajigglin said:


> Dang! Y'all got me lusting after Shameless, especially since I don't have Strong Woman either. I'm not as savvy with the drug store lippies, so this will be a challenge.


  Shameless is nice. But , if you are looking for a dead on dupe, try Rebellious by Rockstar A Cosmetics. It could be Heroine's identical twin. It's a nice matte that goes on easy, last all day and only cost $10.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 6, 2013)

[@]miss0annette[/@] and [@]Serenityy[/@]   Got em!!!   The first starbucks i stopped at had a total of 5! They said they had more coming next week, but that i can even order a certain number of them if i needed too, so just an fyi everybody! I'll be back out at this starbucks on monday. So just PM me!


----------



## miss0annette (Dec 6, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> [@]miss0annette[/@] and [@]Serenityy[/@]   Got em!!!   The first starbucks i stopped at had a total of 5! They said they had more coming next week, but that i can even order a certain number of them if i needed too, so just an fyi everybody! I'll be back out at this starbucks on monday. So just PM me!


  Sweet!! This made my day.  Let me know how much I owe you!


----------



## Serenityy (Dec 6, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> [@]miss0annette[/@] and [@]Serenityy[/@]   Got em!!!   The first starbucks i stopped at had a total of 5! They said they had more coming next week, but that i can even order a certain number of them if i needed too, so just an fyi everybody! I'll be back out at this starbucks on monday. So just PM me!


 Yesss! Thank you so much, this made my day!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 6, 2013)

miss0annette said:


> Sweet!! This made my day.  Let me know how much I owe you!





Serenityy said:


> Yesss! Thank you so much, this made my day!


  I'll PM both of you when i get home!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 6, 2013)

I need to stop at the walgreens near my hoise to see if they have the nude revlon matte balm. Both walgreens I've been to so far plus a meijer have been sold out of it and i wanna see if it's the right nude for me.  I'll check and see if they have any shameless as well, if anyone is having any troubles locating one.


----------



## B1908 (Dec 6, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> [@]miss0annette[/@] and [@]Serenityy[/@]   Got em!!!   The first starbucks i stopped at had a total of 5! They said they had more coming next week, but that i can even order a certain number of them if i needed too, so just an fyi everybody! I'll be back out at this starbucks on monday. So just PM me!


  Yaay! I'm happy y'all got em! Go Erine!


----------



## Serenityy (Dec 6, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I'll PM both of you when i get home!


 Alright! Once again thank you! It looks sooo cute!


----------



## macgirl006 (Dec 6, 2013)

rocksteadybaby said:


> You girls need to stop!! I'm getting tempted with Shameless I can't spend anymore $$ on Make up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 6, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I'll check and see if they have any shameless as well, if anyone is having any troubles locating one.


Erine, why you so awesome?


----------



## miss0annette (Dec 6, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I'll PM both of you when i get home!


  Love it! Thanks Erine


----------



## Ajigglin (Dec 6, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I need to stop at the walgreens near my hoise to see if they have the nude revlon matte balm. Both walgreens I've been to so far plus a meijer have been sold out of it and i wanna see if it's the right nude for me.  I'll check and see if they have any shameless as well, if anyone is having any troubles locating one.


  Thanks!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 6, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> Erine, why you so awesome?


  :dunno:


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 6, 2013)

MakeupForMommy said:


> Wow! I see those color tattoos a lot actually. Lol! I just don't care for any of them. The struggle  I actually just didn't get them because I refuse to pay $9.99 for each one   Shameless is also not a fuss to reapply. With my lips being dry already, reapplying those retro mattes and mattes are scary   Here's shameless paired with night moth. One of my favorite combos lately
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to find this! It ls beautiful on u!


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 6, 2013)

miss0annette said:


> Isn't funny how we love the hunt of finding an LE/low stock item?   All this talk about Shameless is making me want it too! I did a hunt and there is a target near me with it in stock.   Edit-speaking of hunting stuff down, did anyone purchase the alice and Olivia Starbucks tumbler?? I am dying for one and haven't found it yet.


I need that soooooooooo bad but I refuse to buy it on ebay


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 6, 2013)

Serenityy said:


> I have been looking for that tumbler for a week now and I have had no luck so far. And I tried looking for Shameless today and couldn't find it.  :sigh:


I've been tryin to find it for a few weeks now also. I almost caved in with ebay but I kno I can find it I just kno I can lol


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 6, 2013)

Just saw this on the MAC FB page, looks like we have a little time. I'm kinda thinking if it isn't the next week or so it might be on Boxing Day when they have all the other collection mania going on maybe?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 6, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> Just saw this on the MAC FB page, looks like we have a little time. I'm kinda thinking if it isn't the next week or so it might be on Boxing Day when they have all the other collection mania going on maybe?


  Yay!!


----------



## Dantea Tremaine (Dec 6, 2013)

I hope it'll be permanent


----------



## mindy114 (Dec 6, 2013)

Can someone explain what their HEROIN pproducts are?.I feel like I've been living under a rock right now, but I had to give up mac years ago when the skin on my face decided to go all sensitive on me.


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Dec 6, 2013)

mindy114 said:


> Can someone explain what their HEROIN pproducts are?.I feel like I've been living under a rock right now, but I had to give up mac years ago when the skin on my face decided to go all sensitive on me.


  Heroine was a limited edition lipstick that came out with the Reel Sexy limited edition line last year march. It returned again in the Fashion Sets Limited Edition line back in March of this year.  See Temptalia's post or review on it: http://www.temptalia.com/mac-heroine-lipstick-review-photos-swatches  In the fashion sets it was expanded to include the same color polish, lip liner and gloss


----------



## macgirl006 (Dec 6, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> Was just in Target and saw there was one Shameless left. Snatched it up with no hesitation :haha:


 Well! Another unsuccessful shameless hunt! Couldn't even find a display I tell yuh! Now to get some rest!


----------



## Mayanas (Dec 6, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> Just saw this on the MAC FB page, looks like we have a little time. I'm kinda thinking if it isn't the next week or so it might be on Boxing Day when they have all the other collection mania going on maybe?


  only online? LE or permanent ?


----------



## Serenityy (Dec 6, 2013)

Today's my lucky day! Erine found the Starbucks tumbler for me and I just found Shameless in CVS! Yay!


----------



## LouGarner (Dec 6, 2013)

Ajigglin said:


> Dang! Y'all got me lusting after Shameless, especially since I don't have Strong Woman either. I'm not as savvy with the drug store lippies, so this will be a challenge.


  i can't find it either.


----------



## KrysMi (Dec 6, 2013)

Mayanas said:


> only online? LE or permanent ?   :jerkit:


  It's supposed to relaunch as a permanent, online first then in stores after from what I was told


----------



## miss0annette (Dec 7, 2013)

Serenityy said:


> Today's my lucky day! Erine found the Starbucks tumbler for me and I just found Shameless in CVS! Yay!


  You need to go buy a lotto ticket now


----------



## iLoveBlush (Dec 7, 2013)

I have both Heroine and POW cosmetics Malinda lipstick.  I applied Heroine on my upper lip and Malinda on the lower.  I could NOT see a difference!!!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 7, 2013)

Serenityy said:


> Today's my lucky day! Erine found the Starbucks tumbler for me and I just found Shameless in CVS! Yay!


  Double score!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 7, 2013)

iLoveBlush said:


> I have both Heroine and POW cosmetics Malinda lipstick.  I applied Heroine on my upper lip and Malinda on the lower.  I could NOT see a difference!!!


  I have POW's  Melinda. I am not a fan. If you are judging on color alone, Melinda is a strong dupe. However, it goes on and wears like a cheap, drugstore lipstick. And, it cost $18. But Rebellious by Rockstar A Cosmetics is THE best dupe, it goes on smoothly and stays on most of the day. It's also a matte and best of all it cost $10. It ships immediately and you will receive it in 2-3 days.


----------



## Serenityy (Dec 7, 2013)

miss0annette said:


> You need to go buy a lotto ticket now


  Lol I may go pick up a scratch card and test my luck with that! 


erine1881 said:


> Double score!!!


  You helped kick off my lucky streak!


----------



## brackett0701 (Dec 7, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> I have POW's  Melinda. I am not a fan. If you are judging on color alone, Melinda is a strong dupe. However, it goes on and wears like a cheap, drugstore lipstick. And, it cost $18. But Rebellious by Rockstar A Cosmetics is THE best dupe, it goes on smoothly and stays on most of the day. It's also a matte and best of all it cost $10. It ships immediately and you will receive it in 2-3 days.


  I wanted to get heroine as a Xmas present for my cousin I may have to try rebellious thanks for the review


----------



## ThatsGorJESS (Dec 7, 2013)

MAC is probably gonna lauch Heroine right after Riri or before PC, if not right after them both when We are all spent out from the other collections


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 7, 2013)

I have a feeling that Heroine will launch online the same day as Punk Couture will launch online or I could be wrong.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 7, 2013)

ThatsGorJESS said:


> MAC is probably gonna lauch Heroine right after Riri or before PC, if not right after them both when We are all spent out from the other collections


  My money is on before the launch of either of these. Stay tuned.


----------



## KrysMi (Dec 7, 2013)

GlamQueen21 said:


> I have a feeling that Heroine will launch online the same day as Punk Couture will launch online or I could be wrong.


  All we can do is to keep checking


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 7, 2013)

brackett0701 said:


> I wanted to get heroine as a Xmas present for my cousin I may have to try rebellious thanks for the review


  You will have HEROINE before Christmas.


----------



## ijesslovebeauty (Dec 7, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> You will have HEROINE before Christmas.


  Woooooo!!


----------



## brackett0701 (Dec 7, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> You will have HEROINE before Christmas.


 Yay!!


----------



## Athomasgsu (Dec 7, 2013)

ijesslovebeauty said:


> Woooooo!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 7, 2013)

GlamQueen21 said:


> I have a feeling that Heroine will launch online the same day as Punk Couture will launch online or I could be wrong.


  I have the same feeling


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 7, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> My money is on before the launch of either of these. Stay tuned.


  I'd like to revise and extend my remark. HEROINE will drop after RiRi and before PC.  This is the third date change from them. $&%#  I hope they get it together soon. Fingers crossed ladies.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 7, 2013)

Dantea Tremaine said:


> I hope it'll be permanent


  It will be as soon as they stop moving the date. Lol


----------



## ThatsGorJESS (Dec 7, 2013)

We sound like some drug addicts always looking for heroine to come out. I get funny looks when I talk about it public !


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 7, 2013)

ThatsGorJESS said:


> We sound like some drug addicts always looking for heroine to come out. I get funny looks when I talk about it public !


lol I kno what u mean!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 7, 2013)

ThatsGorJESS said:


> We sound like some drug addicts always looking for heroine to come out. I get funny looks when I talk about it public !


 That is too funny!! Yea us girls love that Heroine Lmao!!


----------



## macgirl006 (Dec 8, 2013)

OMG finally found shameless!!!!!!! It was the last one on the display! After searching all day yesterday in Target, CVS and Walgreens!! Finally tried a CVS I never tried before and they had just one left. Aaaaaaand I had a $5 coupon and 20% off so I paid less than 3 box woo hooo.


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 8, 2013)

macgirl006 said:


> OMG finally found shameless!!!!!!! It was the last one on the display! After searching all day yesterday in Target, CVS and Walgreens!! Finally tried a CVS I never tried before and they had just one left. Aaaaaaand I had a $5 coupon and 20% off so I paid less than 3 box woo hooo.


I have to check Cvs!


----------



## macgirl006 (Dec 8, 2013)

AkeshialuvsMAC said:


> I have to check Cvs!


 It's weird cuz the CVS across the street where I live never got the display at all but I went to another one and they had a large display. The biggest I've seen. It was like a tree structure  whereas the other places Target and even Bed Bath and Beyond had like a regular flat square display with a little amount of product! Keep searching it will pop up!


----------



## keridabeenfabb (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow i hope this is true i haven't seen anything about it but i would like to get it
  i'm annoyed with mac making everything LE!!!


----------



## Melrose (Dec 8, 2013)

I just bought the last one an hour ago at my local grocery store. It's really pretty but I do think it's got a bit more red in it than heroine. I read a post where someone said its like strong woman and heroine had a baby. That seems about right to me. I really like it!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 8, 2013)

Was anyone else looking for the A+O Starbucks mug?


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 9, 2013)

keridabeenfabb said:


> Wow i hope this is true i haven't seen anything about it but i would like to get it i'm annoyed with mac making everything LE!!!


  It's now permanent.


----------



## mzweeze (Dec 9, 2013)

macgirl006 said:


> OMG finally found shameless!!!!!!! It was the last one on the display! After searching all day yesterday in Target, CVS and Walgreens!! Finally tried a CVS I never tried before and they had just one left. Aaaaaaand I had a $5 coupon and 20% off so I paid less than 3 box woo hooo.


 What brand is shameless?


----------



## KrysMi (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi guys I'm still kinda new getting into the groove of things but idk if anyone is looking for the riri hearts mac collection (since this is about heroine) but a website has it available Right now try and scoop some things up


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 9, 2013)

KrysMi said:


> Hi guys I'm still kinda new getting into the groove of things but idk if anyone is looking for the riri hearts mac collection (since this is about heroine) but Nordstrom has it available Right now try and scoop some things up


  Just a heads up dear, but we don't mention where collections have launched. If you look in the appropriate thread, you'll see that.


----------



## KrysMi (Dec 9, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Just a heads up dear, but we don't mention where collections have launched. If you look in the appropriate thread, you'll see that.


  Oh thank you there's a different thread for it.  I'll add myself to it. Sorry everyone never meant to disrespect your rules


----------



## ElectricLady (Dec 9, 2013)

mzweeze said:


> What brand is shameless?


  Revlon.


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Dec 9, 2013)

ThatsGorJESS said:


> We sound like some drug addicts always looking for heroine to come out. I get funny looks when I talk about it public !









I know right hahahaha!


----------



## jetese (Dec 9, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Was anyone else looking for the A+O Starbucks mug?


  YES ME I called 10 sbux today


----------



## NewChick10 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MissTT* 



I ended up selling my gloss to someone and purchased Narcissus instead which I still haven't opened. I use All My Purple Life when I want a gloss. I don't really wear that either. Last year I realized I don't like MAC glosses. Too sticky.



   I don't like Mac glosses either. I have five that I hope to use up so I can back to Mac.  It seems like its taking forever to do that since I hate them.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 9, 2013)

macgirl006 said:


> It was the last one on the display! After searching all day yesterday in Target, CVS and Walgreens!! Finally tried a CVS I never tried before and they had just one left. Aaaaaaand I had a $5 coupon and 20% off so I paid less than 3 box woo hooo.


WOOT WOOT!


----------



## Athomasgsu (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm going to brave the ice in Dallas and try to find shameless


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 9, 2013)

Athomasgsu said:


> I'm going to brave the ice in Dallas and try to find shameless


  Try Rebellious by Rockstar A Cosmetics. It's a much prettier purple lipstick. I have both. Shameless is okay. Rebellious is Heroine's identical twin. IMO  And you can order it com your home or office. Best part is it cost $10


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 9, 2013)

Athomasgsu said:


> I'm going to brave the ice in Dallas and try to find shameless


It's pretty, but I don't think pretty enough to brave the icy roads for.


----------



## Athomasgsu (Dec 9, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> It's pretty, but I don't think pretty enough to brave the icy roads for.


 True. We're out again another snow day, but I'm supposed to go to the car dealership. The news says the worst is in ft worth and I'm about 25 miles south of dallas. I'm waiting for more to melt.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah, I hear it's gotten pretty hairy up there. We have an office in Arlington and haven't been able to run the guys the last few days. I hope you make to your places safely. 


Athomasgsu said:


> True. We're out again another snow day, but I'm supposed to go to the car dealership. The news says the worst is in ft worth and I'm about 25 miles south of dallas. I'm waiting for more to melt.


----------



## Melrose (Dec 9, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah, I hear it's gotten pretty hairy up there. We have an office in Arlington and haven't been able to run the guys the last few days. I hope you make to your places safely.   [/quote Wow! I'm down here in south Texas ( Laredo) and although it has been pretty cold lately, we rarely ever get snow. The last time was 2005. Wish you guys could send some snow down our way. That all my kids want for Christmas, lol. Keeping fingers crossed that heroine comes out soon.


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 9, 2013)

I've only recently gotten into MAC so I've missed the last releases but now that I love MAC lipsticks I NEED this, purple lippies are one of my favs, can't wait to get this!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 9, 2013)

*waves* Hey there fellow TX lady!





Melrose said:


> NaomiH said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I hear it's gotten pretty hairy up there. We have an office in Arlington and haven't been able to run the guys the last few days. I hope you make to your places safely.   [/quote Wow! I'm down here in south Texas ( Laredo) and although it has been pretty cold lately, we rarely ever get snow. The last time was 2005. Wish you guys could send some snow down our way. That all my kids want for Christmas, lol. Keeping fingers crossed that heroine comes out soon.


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 9, 2013)

I didn't know Shameless was that similar to Heroine. I purchased Shameless and while i do like the colour I don't like the product. I feel like it goes on patchy and looks/feels patchy, I wish I hadn't purchased it. I don't have heroine and never have but I know I'd prefer that


----------



## LesSoLovely (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm just curious, can anyone recommend Heroine over Shameless?
  i have not yet tried Heroine but i own shameless and i love it, so I'm debating if Heroine is worth trying.


----------



## brooklyn02 (Dec 9, 2013)

LesSoLovely said:


> I'm just curious, can anyone recommend Heroine over Shameless? i have not yet tried Heroine but i own shameless and i love it, so I'm debating if Heroine is worth trying.


  Since heroine and shameless both are going to be perm, I would say just try it at least once see how you like it. You really have nothing to lose. I have them both and love them. But if I truly had to pick... I'll go with Heroine


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 9, 2013)

LesSoLovely said:


> I'm just curious, can anyone recommend Heroine over Shameless? i have not yet tried Heroine but i own shameless and i love it, so I'm debating if Heroine is worth trying.


  Absolutely. I would select HEROINE over Shameless any day of the week. HEROINE is such a rich, bright, vibrant purple matte. On a scale of 1-10, I would give it an 11.  To me, there is no competition between the two.


----------



## LesSoLovely (Dec 9, 2013)

wow I'm sold! thank you, now I'm excited for Heroine too lol


----------



## LesSoLovely (Dec 9, 2013)

thank you, that was helpful I'm excited to try Heroine now, everyone seems to love it.


----------



## Melrose (Dec 9, 2013)

LesSoLovely said:


> I'm just curious, can anyone recommend Heroine over Shameless? i have not yet tried Heroine but i own shameless and i love it, so I'm debating if Heroine is worth trying.


 Heroine is all that! Although it seems like a lot of brands are now making colors quite similar, there is nothing like the real thing. It's definitely worth trying!


----------



## Sequinzombie (Dec 9, 2013)

I love my heroine! Im so bummed I missed out of the lip liner and gloss though. I want them so bad


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 9, 2013)

Sequinzombie said:


> I love my heroine! Im so bummed I missed out of the lip liner and gloss though. I want them so bad


  Luckily you'll be able to grab the liner soon!


----------



## Selina408 (Dec 9, 2013)

I've been stalking for Heroine for a while. It was what pulled me into the MAC world!


----------



## meka72 (Dec 9, 2013)

I picked up the las two shameless lip pencils/sticks at the target near me. I really did skip down the aisle and jump up to grab them. That target is also near one of the largest universities in the country and I did not expect to find it there. The best part: they were on sale and I got an additional 5% off!  I also found the maybelline matte color tattoos. Perhaps finding shameless + matte color tattoos will be enough to assuage my slight upset about sleeping through the RiRi holiday launch. Perhaps?


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 9, 2013)

meka72 said:


> I picked up the las two shameless lip pencils/sticks at the target near me. I really did skip down the aisle and jump up to grab them. That target is also near one of the largest universities in the country and I did not expect to find it there. The best part: they were on sale and I got an additional 5% off!  I also found the maybelline matte color tattoos. Perhaps finding shameless + matte color tattoos will be enough to assuage my slight upset about sleeping through the RiRi holiday launch. Perhaps?


 hmmm perhaps lol im still tryin to find shameless smh


----------



## macgirl006 (Dec 10, 2013)

meka72 said:


> I picked up the las two shameless lip pencils/sticks at the target near me. I really did skip down the aisle and jump up to grab them. That target is also near one of the largest universities in the country and I did not expect to find it there. The best part: they were on sale and I got an additional 5% off!  I also found the maybelline matte color tattoos. Perhaps finding shameless + matte color tattoos will be enough to assuage my slight upset about sleeping through the RiRi holiday launch. Perhaps?


 Lucky


----------



## GlitterMUA (Dec 10, 2013)

thefbomb said:


> I didn't know Shameless was that similar to Heroine. I purchased Shameless and while i do like the colour I don't like the product. I feel like it goes on patchy and looks/feels patchy, I wish I hadn't purchased it. I don't have heroine and never have but I know I'd prefer that


 try putting a lip liner all over your lips 1st and then put Shameless on top.


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 10, 2013)

Sorry if I missed it...but is there a date when it will be re-launched & permanent?


----------



## MissTT (Dec 10, 2013)

Not yet, unfortunately.


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 10, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Not yet, unfortunately.


  oh darn, okay thanks. actually that might be better, all these december collections are going to kill me!


----------



## MissTT (Dec 10, 2013)

Not too fast because I think it still may be yet in December. Set aside your $15 + tax LOL.


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 10, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Not too fast because I think it still may be yet in December. Set aside your $15 + tax LOL.


  Welp....thats okay too! lol
  Im in Canada so its about 18-20 + tax


----------



## nikkisweets2010 (Dec 10, 2013)

meka72 said:


> I picked up the las two shameless lip pencils/sticks at the target near me. I really did skip down the aisle and jump up to grab them. That target is also near one of the largest universities in the country and I did not expect to find it there. The best part: they were on sale and I got an additional 5% off!  I also found the maybelline matte color tattoos. Perhaps finding shameless + matte color tattoos will be enough to assuage my slight upset about sleeping through the RiRi holiday launch. Perhaps?


  Still on the search for  those mattes.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 10, 2013)

nikkisweets2010 said:


> Still on the search for  those mattes.


  Can you order it directly from the Revlon website?


----------



## nikkisweets2010 (Dec 10, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> Can you order it directly from the Revlon website?


  I've looked, but Maybelline doesn't have them on there.


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 10, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> Can you order it directly from the Revlon website?


nope they aren't there


----------



## Athomasgsu (Dec 10, 2013)

One thing that I've done to tide me over with heroine was take maybelline's lavender voltage and put riri boy on top. Let me try to take a pic. Don't judge me...been teaching middle school all day!


----------



## Athomasgsu (Dec 10, 2013)

Excuse the eyeshadow. The pic doesn't do my mix justice though


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 10, 2013)

LesSoLovely said:


> thank you, that was helpful I'm excited to try Heroine now, everyone seems to love it.


Definitely Heroine! I really like Shameless, but I think there is just something about that hint of blue in Heroine that makes me love it more.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 10, 2013)

Athomasgsu said:


> Excuse the eyeshadow. The pic doesn't do my mix justice though


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 10, 2013)

Sequinzombie said:


> I love my heroine! Im so bummed I missed out of the lip liner and gloss though. I want them so bad


You might be able to find the gloss in the clearance bin.


----------



## Athomasgsu (Dec 10, 2013)

This loser had the opportunity to get the gloss on launch day but was bummed about missing the lipstick!!! Maybelline's color elixir in vivid violet is a good dupe though


----------



## Athomasgsu (Dec 10, 2013)

Sorry it's called vision in violet


----------



## ijesslovebeauty (Dec 10, 2013)

What brand sells shameless again?


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 10, 2013)

ijesslovebeauty said:


> What brand sells shameless again?


  it's the Revlon Matte Balm. I feel like I'm the only person who doesn't like it


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Dec 10, 2013)

I love shameless! There also always in stock in every store I go into. Like some ladies though those matte tattoos are driving me bonkers trying to find. No place even seems to have the displays:/


----------



## boujoischic (Dec 10, 2013)

Uptownbackinit said:


> Like some ladies though those matte tattoos are driving me bonkers trying to find. No place even seems to have the displays:/


  I would love to get my hands on those color tattoos but I haven't seen them anywhere either.


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Dec 10, 2013)

boujoischic said:


> I would love to get my hands on those color tattoos but I haven't seen them anywhere either.


  :/ I wonder if Maybelline forgot to ship to some states. I swear I've been to every drugstore/ ulta in my valley and not one display in sight. They just need to be mine.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 10, 2013)

boujoischic said:


> I would love to get my hands on those color tattoos but I haven't seen them anywhere either.


  I didn't even know they existed!


----------



## Ndpendent Hussy (Dec 10, 2013)

Shameless looks really pretty!  Between the Naked 3 release, Riri holiday and Heroine, and Christmas shopping for others, I gotta save my energy.  Still stalking this lipstick; I feel so thirsty! Lol.


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 10, 2013)

Uptownbackinit said:


> I love shameless! There also always in stock in every store I go into. Like some ladies though those matte tattoos are driving me bonkers trying to find. No place even seems to have the displays:/


Its so weird its so easy to catch the matte tattoos and impossible to catch shameless


----------



## Ndpendent Hussy (Dec 10, 2013)

I doubt those matte tattoos will even make it to Canada.  We're like the middle step child!


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 10, 2013)

I actually tweeted maybelline Canada a while back about the matte colour tattoos as they said we weren't getting them!


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Dec 10, 2013)

AkeshialuvsMAC said:


> Its so weird its so easy to catch the matte tattoos and impossible to catch shameless


  Really? Shameless is everywhere here. Let's switch locations for a bit. Lol:winkiss:


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Dec 10, 2013)

Uptownbackinit said:


> Really? Shameless is everywhere here. Let's switch locations for a bit. Lol:winkiss:


  Lol Yup. I wasn't even looking for it, and there they were at Target yesterday. The display was completely full. 

  I skipped though. I don't want Heroine to feel less special when it joins my collection.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 10, 2013)

Forgive me, what is the matte tattoo? A lipstick?


----------



## FPmiami (Dec 10, 2013)

Um not sure if u ladies heard/saw but Heroine is supposedly up on the Canadian site. Saw it on IG from lipstickduchess I think; was just thinking maybe if its up on there then it's coming really soon to the states...


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Dec 10, 2013)

FPmiami said:


> Um not sure if u ladies heard/saw but Heroine is supposedly up on the Canadian site. Saw it on IG from lipstickduchess I think; was just thinking maybe if its up on there then it's coming really soon to the states...


  Thank you, but it is sadly just the liner and nail polish. Those have been there since Fashion sets :-(


----------



## meka72 (Dec 10, 2013)

Pretty!  





Athomasgsu said:


> Excuse the eyeshadow. The pic doesn't do my mix justice though


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 10, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> Forgive me, what is the matte tattoo? A lipstick?


  Maybelline's version of the paint pots, in a matte finish.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 10, 2013)

The maybelline color tattoo eyeshadow limited editions.   





Vandekamp said:


> Forgive me, what is the matte tattoo? A lipstick?


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Dec 10, 2013)

So just so I am no longer confused. Mac is basically beating around the bush about the release, but it's thought to come out this month?


----------



## Ndpendent Hussy (Dec 10, 2013)

thefbomb said:


> I actually tweeted maybelline Canada a while back about the matte colour tattoos as they said we weren't getting them!


  Thanks!  Just as I thought, left out again.  I'm heading across the border this weekend so I'll lookout for them.  I won't hold my breath!


----------



## Baby1black (Dec 10, 2013)

AkeshialuvsMAC said:


> Its so weird its so easy to catch the matte tattoos and impossible to catch shameless


 I can't catch the matte tattoos but got shameless ages ago when first released on ebay. It actually cost much less than actual Walgreens price at that time, so I grabbed it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 10, 2013)

FPmiami said:


> Um not sure if u ladies heard/saw but Heroine is supposedly up on the Canadian site. Saw it on IG from lipstickduchess I think; was just thinking maybe if its up on there then it's coming really soon to the states...


  The Heroine lip liner was up on the Macy's website about two months ago. It's now sold out. The Heroine nail polish was avail on the Bloomingdales , Belk, and Dillards website two months ago. It too, is basically gone.  Hope that helps.


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 10, 2013)

Ndpendent Hussy said:


> Thanks!  Just as I thought, left out again.  I'm heading across the border this weekend so I'll lookout for them.  I won't hold my breath!


  Yeah that would be your best bet. I was interested in them too but unfortunately we're left out!


----------



## Amby79 (Dec 10, 2013)

Athomasgsu said:


> Sorry it's called vision in violet


   I love that. I had one already, but bought a backup lastnight lol


----------



## mekaboo (Dec 10, 2013)

I see Shameless everywhere here


----------



## nikkisweets2010 (Dec 10, 2013)

Uptownbackinit said:


> I love shameless! There also always in stock in every store I go into. Like some ladies though those matte tattoos are driving me bonkers trying to find. No place even seems to have the displays:/


  This is my situation. I went looking for the "gilded in gold" collection and I  found the following link for nouveau cheap.  http://nouveaucheap.blogspot.com/2013/10/interactive-sightings-map-maybelline.html


----------



## Ndpendent Hussy (Dec 10, 2013)

nikkisweets2010 said:


> http://nouveaucheap.blogspot.com/2013/10/interactive-sightings-map-maybelline.html


  Love that they are mapping out sightings!


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Dec 10, 2013)

nikkisweets2010 said:


> This is my situation. I went looking for the "gilded in gold" collection and I  found the following link for nouveau cheap.  http://nouveaucheap.blogspot.com/2013/10/interactive-sightings-map-maybelline.html


  I've looked off that map. There was one sighting and it only happened to be the nail polish portion. :/


----------



## Mayanas (Dec 10, 2013)

I found Shameless  

  Im NC35

  Sorry for  my face  















  Left Shameles    Right Heroine


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 10, 2013)

Mayanas said:


> I found Shameless    Im NC35  Sorry for  my face
> 
> That color looks really nice on you     :sigh:
> 
> Left Shameles    Right Heroine


----------



## MissTT (Dec 10, 2013)

Sorry for your face? Pretty girl.


----------



## purplevines (Dec 10, 2013)

FPmiami said:


> Um not sure if u ladies heard/saw but Heroine is supposedly up on the Canadian site. Saw it on IG from lipstickduchess I think; was just thinking maybe if its up on there then it's coming really soon to the states...


  It's not up on the site, just the liner and polish


----------



## raych1984 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mayanas said:


> I found Shameless
> 
> Im NC35
> 
> ...


  Muy linda! Haha my Spanish is not so good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look pretty


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 11, 2013)

Mayanas said:


> I found Shameless
> 
> Im NC35
> 
> ...


----------



## keishapooh (Dec 11, 2013)

i spoke to the reps at my local mac counter, they had to admit that they have no idea when Heroine will be sent to them.  She said they will have no notice and it will just come in regular shipment.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 11, 2013)

keishapooh said:


> i spoke to the reps at my local mac counter, they had to admit that they have no idea when Heroine will be sent to them. She said they will have no notice and it will just come in regular shipment.


  Boo!!!


----------



## Ndpendent Hussy (Dec 11, 2013)

keishapooh said:


> i spoke to the reps at my local mac counter, they had to admit that they have no idea when Heroine will be sent to them. She said they will have no notice and it will just come in regular shipment.


  I think they're just playing with our emotions.  I went Mac on Sunday to basically 'grill' the manager (in a nice way).   I told her that I know that Heroine is supposed to be released this month but I wasn't sure if it would release in store.  She acted all innocent and said that she heard nothing about it.  I told her that it was on their FB page; she then said she could not tell me the date until it was publicly announced.  

  I believe they know, and I doubt this lipstick will just show up regular stock without them having a heads up. Just my


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 11, 2013)

They seriously need to make up their mind...


----------



## Ajigglin (Dec 11, 2013)

No Heroine, and I'm literally Shameless. Super wack juice. Thank goodness I have some Kontrol. (Not a dupe at all, I know, but it makes me happy. So does ESP.)


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 11, 2013)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> They seriously need to make up their mind...


----------



## Ajigglin (Dec 11, 2013)

Oh, can we all get on the same page if this ever comes back? Do the code, or PM. Let us all have a chance to succeed at Operation Heroine. Mmmkay?


----------



## macgirl006 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mayanas said:


> I found Shameless
> 
> Im NC35
> 
> ...


----------



## ElectricLady (Dec 11, 2013)

I can't believe how all over the place the info on this release is. I'm so sick of MAC; they really need to get their shit together. Heroine and the RiRi launches are showing how incompetent they are. I would add the early launch of PC to the list, but that worked to our advantage lol.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 11, 2013)

ElectricLady said:


> I can't believe how all over the place the info on this release is. I'm so sick of MAC; they really need to get their shit together. Heroine and the RiRi launches are showing how incompetent they are. I would add the early launch of PC to the list, but that worked to our advantage lol.


 Agreed. But I'm not sure if PC launching was their error or Nordstrom's.


----------



## LouGarner (Dec 11, 2013)

Ndpendent Hussy said:


> Shameless looks really pretty!  Between the Naked 3 release, Riri holiday and Heroine, and Christmas shopping for others, I gotta save my energy.  Still stalking this lipstick; I feel so thirsty! Lol.


  i totally agree with you.


----------



## Kiwiana (Dec 11, 2013)

It looks very pretty on you! 


Athomasgsu said:


> Excuse the eyeshadow. The pic doesn't do my mix justice though


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 11, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> The Heroine lip liner was up on the Macy's website about two months ago. It's now sold out. The Heroine nail polish was avail on the Bloomingdales , Belk, and Dillards website two months ago. It too, is basically gone.  Hope that helps.


yup I was able to snag it at Macys it was up for awhile too


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 11, 2013)

Trying to catch up. So perm then LE and no confirmed date? SMH...


----------



## boujoischic (Dec 11, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I didn't even know they existed!


  Yes I always eye the perm ones when I go into the store but Ive been put off by the shimmery finishes. I saw the matte ones for the first time on Instagram. I've heard it's easiest to find them in Bed bath and Beyond but there's not one close to me.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 11, 2013)

jennifae said:


> Trying to catch up. So perm then LE and no confirmed date? SMH...


  Perm, no specific date other than sometime this month, apparently before xmas.    





boujoischic said:


> Yes I always eye the perm ones when I go into the store but Ive been put off by the shimmery finishes. I saw the matte ones for the first time on Instagram. I've heard it's easiest to find them in Bed bath and Beyond but there's not one close to me.


  It's just the three colours, ya? I googled em and i just keep seeing the chocolate, painterly lookalike and soft ochre lookalike.


----------



## KrysMi (Dec 11, 2013)

Amby79 said:


> I love that. I had one already, but bought a backup lastnight lol


  I saw it in stores but now that I've seen the swatch it's really pretty I'll scoop one up


----------



## Amby79 (Dec 12, 2013)

KrysMi said:


> I saw it in stores but now that I've seen the swatch it's really pretty I'll scoop one up


  Yes definitely get it! It's sooooo pretty! Buy 2 lol


----------



## KrysMi (Dec 12, 2013)

Amby79 said:


> Yes definitely get it! It's sooooo pretty! Buy 2 lol


  Definitely


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 12, 2013)

Just got a twitter message from Mac that Heroine will be available on the 16th! Yay!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 12, 2013)

This was just tweeted at me in response to a tweet I sent about a week ago. Mark your calendars, ladies!


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Dec 12, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> This was just tweeted at me in response to a tweet I sent about a week ago. Mark your calendars, ladies!


  Gaaaaaa!!!!!!  Monday!


----------



## meker (Dec 12, 2013)

Good lawdddd I'm still not over Rihanna another dam stalk


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Dec 12, 2013)

meker said:


> Good lawdddd I'm still not over Rihanna another dam stalk


   you can recover tho...it's going to be permanent. So you'll be able to get it anywhere at anytime after the 16th.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 12, 2013)

meker said:


> Good lawdddd I'm still not over Rihanna another dam stalk


It's perm though so you won't have to RiRi stalk. It'll be around for good so if you miss the first launch, there are always stores and it will be restocked online.


----------



## B1908 (Dec 12, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> This was just tweeted at me in response to a tweet I sent about a week ago. Mark your calendars, ladies!


  Whoop!! :clapping:


----------



## meker (Dec 12, 2013)

NaturallyUrs said:


> you can recover tho...it's going to be permanent. So you'll be able to get it anywhere at anytime after the 16th.





NaomiH said:


> It's perm though so you won't have to RiRi stalk. It'll be around for good so if you miss the first launch, there are always stores and it will be restocked online.


  Thanks ladies I know but I will want to purchase on the first stock that's all hehe


----------



## ElectricLady (Dec 12, 2013)

FINALLY. A date! I was starting to think I was being toyed with lol.


----------



## deadSAVVY (Dec 12, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> This was just tweeted at me in response to a tweet I sent about a week ago. Mark your calendars, ladies!


 Finally! Thanks for sharing this. I'm too lazy or slow for twitter lol it annoys me :shrugs:


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 12, 2013)

deadSAVVY said:


> Finally! Thanks for sharing this. I'm too lazy or slow for twitter lol it annoys me


I RARELY use mine, just randomly check it every few weeks or so and keep it around for when blogs like Temptalia do giveaways on that Rafflecopter thing since it will give you extra entries.


----------



## GlitterMUA (Dec 12, 2013)

Finally! A real date!


----------



## MakeupForMommy (Dec 12, 2013)

YAY!!!! makes me feel a little bit better about missing out on BGRR from Riri holiday.


----------



## BrinaBoo10 (Dec 12, 2013)

So happy to have a date!!!


----------



## darkpearl (Dec 12, 2013)

Yesss! Thank you Jesus!!!


----------



## Athomasgsu (Dec 12, 2013)

YES GAWD!!!


----------



## KrysMi (Dec 12, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> This was just tweeted at me in response to a tweet I sent about a week ago. Mark your calendars, ladies!


   Finally.!!!! They finally gave the date


----------



## buffydiva (Dec 12, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> This was just tweeted at me in response to a tweet I sent about a week ago. Mark your calendars, ladies!


Yassss!!!!!!


----------



## PradaCandy (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I had it on mixed with night moth lip liner and riri boy.. it was hot.. Can any one swatch Herione to punk couture ? Do they look the same? I wish they would bring back the lg too.  thanks in advance


----------



## danisheree (Dec 12, 2013)

So happy about this. The only one I had melted in my car .  So I can not wait!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 12, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> This was just tweeted at me in response to a tweet I sent about a week ago. Mark your calendars, ladies!


  oh YAY!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 12, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> This was just tweeted at me in response to a tweet I sent about a week ago. Mark your calendars, ladies!


  Yay!! Finally this made my day


----------



## macgirl006 (Dec 12, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> This was just tweeted at me in response to a tweet I sent about a week ago. Mark your calendars, ladies!


----------



## KrysMi (Dec 12, 2013)

PradaCandy said:


> Thanks for the info. I had it on mixed with night moth lip liner and riri boy.. it was hot.. Can any one swatch Herione to punk couture ? Do they look the same? I wish they would bring back the lg too.  thanks in advance


  That would be nice see if anyone has those lipsticks .....pretty please???...


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 12, 2013)

PradaCandy said:


> Thanks for the info. I had it on mixed with night moth lip liner and riri boy.. it was hot.. Can any one swatch Herione to punk couture ? Do they look the same? I wish they would bring back the lg too.  thanks in advance


I wish they'd bring that back too, mine is almost gone and I'd really like to be able to get it whenever I need it as it's my most used gloss.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 12, 2013)

You're welcome ladies, I'm glad to be able to submit something helpful!


----------



## KrysMi (Dec 12, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> I wish they'd bring that back too, mine is almost gone and I'd really like to be able to get it whenever I need it as it's my most used gloss.


   I've heard that revlon berry haute is a dupe for riri boy


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 12, 2013)

KrysMi said:


> I've heard that revlon berry haute is a dupe for riri boy


I have RiRi Boy actually! But I will definitely tell my friend (who is jealous of my RRB) about the Berry Haute, thanks!


----------



## ElectricLady (Dec 12, 2013)

KrysMi said:


> I've heard that revlon berry haute is a dupe for riri boy


  They're different finishes, but close in color. Color and finish-wise,  Berry Haute is a dupe for Up the Amp. But yeah, all 3 are in the same color family.


----------



## KrysMi (Dec 12, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> I have RiRi Boy actually! But I will definitely tell my friend (who is jealous of my RRB) about the Berry Haute, thanks!


   I don't have riri boy but I have berry haute here's a pic of it


----------



## kalexis08 (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm glad that everyone that wanted Heroine will now have the chance to get it.


----------



## KrysMi (Dec 12, 2013)

ElectricLady said:


> They're different finishes, but close in color. Color and finish-wise,  Berry Haute is a dupe for Up the Amp. But yeah, all 3 are in the same color family.


  That's true


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 12, 2013)

Originally Posted by *vaisforluvrs* 



  I know this was hinted at before, but did anyone see that Heroine will be permanent? Here is what temptalia posted: HEROINE (bright purple, matte) will be added to the PERMANENT range beginning with December 16th, 2013 pre-launch at *maccosmetics.com*. It will be available in-stores January 2nd, 2014, online January 16th, 2014 for international locations, March 6th, 2014 for international in-store locations.

This was posted in the Early Buzz thread by Vaisforluvrs, thanks for sharing girl!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 12, 2013)

KrysMi said:


>


----------



## KrysMi (Dec 12, 2013)

It's really moisturizing.  I didn't know how riri boy would look on me so I skipped it but I really like this color.  Sometimes I pair it with currant lip liner and it looks really pretty you friend should def get this one.


----------



## KrysMi (Dec 12, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> Originally Posted by *vaisforluvrs*
> 
> I know this was hinted at before, but did anyone see that Heroine will be permanent? Here is what temptalia posted: HEROINE (bright purple, matte) will be added to the PERMANENT range beginning with December 16th, 2013 pre-launch at *maccosmetics.com*. It will be available in-stores January 2nd, 2014, online January 16th, 2014 for international locations, March 6th, 2014 for international in-store locations.   This was posted in the Early Buzz thread by Vaisforluvrs, thanks for sharing girl!


  I think we were aware of it.  I spoke to a few CS reps online they told me it will be permanent. I know other people on here has done the same.


----------



## jennyap (Dec 12, 2013)

Glad we have all the dates now, but why such a long wait between online and in store availability for international Mac?


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 12, 2013)

KrysMi said:


> I think we were aware of it. I spoke to a few CS reps online they told me it will be permanent. I know other people on here has done the same.


I know we were aware of it, but this has more in depth release dates on it that answer several people's questions.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 12, 2013)

KrysMi said:


> It's really moisturizing. I didn't know how riri boy would look on me so I skipped it but I really like this color. Sometimes I pair it with currant lip liner and it looks really pretty you friend should def get this one.


I'm definitely going to suggest it to her, thanks!


----------



## LoverOfMac (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm so excited about getting Heroine!!! Does anyone know what time it will launch? Will it be like the riri collection an launch at 12 est?


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 12, 2013)

LoverOfMac said:


> I'm so excited about getting Heroine!!! Does anyone know what time it will launch? Will it be like the riri collection an launch at 12 est?


I'm not thinking there will be a set time and it will probably just pop up when it pops up. It would be nice to have one though for all launches so people no longer had to stalk and could just log in at a set time and get what they want.


----------



## LoverOfMac (Dec 12, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> I'm not thinking there will be a set time and it will probably just pop up when it pops up. It would be nice to have one though for all launches so people no longer had to stalk and could just log in at a set time and get what they want.


  Thank u!! & ur right, I feel a set time would be great!...knowing Mac they will send out a text but probably after all the lipsticks are sold out lol Mac is not reliable!...I guess I will have to pull a all nighter because I really want Herione! I know it's permanent but I feel like it will take them a long time to put it back in stock just like with the retro matte collection & I am too impatient to wait lol


----------



## KrysMi (Dec 12, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> I know we were aware of it, but this has more in depth release dates on it that answer several people's questions.


  You're right that's true ( hope I didn't come off being mean)


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 12, 2013)

PradaCandy said:


> Thanks for the info. I had it on mixed with night moth lip liner and riri boy.. it was hot.. Can any one swatch Herione to punk couture ? Do they look the same? I wish they would bring back the lg too.  thanks in advance


I think someone has swatched them side by side on the Punk Couture collection thread.

  I do have PC and it seems quite a bit darker than Heroine based on swatches I have seen.


----------



## jhosea (Dec 12, 2013)

I can wait to finally have heroine again! I finished my the two lipsticks that I had and my lip liner is almost gone. I hope I can get it on the 16th. If not at least it's perm and won't have to buy it from an evilbay


----------



## KrysMi (Dec 12, 2013)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I think someone has swatched them side by side on the Punk Couture collection thread.  I do have PC and it seems quite a bit darker than Heroine based on swatches I have seen.


  Ok thank you I'll check it out


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 12, 2013)

KrysMi said:


> You're right that's true ( hope I didn't come off being mean)


Not at all!


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 12, 2013)

LoverOfMac said:


> Thank u!! & ur right, I feel a set time would be great!...knowing Mac they will send out a text but probably after all the lipsticks are sold out lol Mac is not reliable!...I guess I will have to pull a all nighter because I really want Herione! I know it's permanent but I feel like it will take them a long time to put it back in stock just like with the retro matte collection & I am too impatient to wait lol


I think I have gotten a text one time actually before a launch and that's it, they really are pretty unreliable. lol. I hope you are able to snag it right from the get go, it's really a great lippy.


----------



## LoverOfMac (Dec 12, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> I think I have gotten a text one time actually before a launch and that's it, they really are pretty unreliable. lol. I hope you are able to snag it right from the get go, it's really a great lippy.


  Thanks


----------



## PradaCandy (Dec 12, 2013)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I think someone has swatched them side by side on the Punk Couture collection thread.  I do have PC and it seems quite a bit darker than Heroine based on swatches I have seen.


 Ok thanks I'll ask someone on that post


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 12, 2013)

PradaCandy said:


> Thanks for the info. I had it on mixed with night moth lip liner and riri boy.. it was hot.. Can any one swatch Herione to punk couture ? Do they look the same? I wish they would bring back the lg too.  thanks in advance


def not the same I will post a pic if it lets me


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 12, 2013)

Heroine.... PC


----------



## PradaCandy (Dec 12, 2013)

AkeshialuvsMAC said:


> Heroine.... PC


 Wow ok looks so pretty on u.. I can deff see a difference I need PC in my life.. lol thanks for sharing!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 12, 2013)

LoverOfMac said:


> I'm so excited about getting Heroine!!! Does anyone know what time it will launch? Will it be like the riri collection an launch at 12 est?


  RiRi is the only collection that had a set release time. All other collection launch whenever they launch.


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 12, 2013)

Happy to hear more info. I want to get 1 or 2 (perm or not).


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Dec 12, 2013)

Happy I can finally get my hands on this. I deciding against picking it up when it released for Fashion sets, have kicked myself ever sense.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 12, 2013)

Great!! Just saw all the buzz on IG looks like gals are getting greedy again wanting to buy tons on the 16th...Why?? If it's going to be permanent here we go again


----------



## misfitted (Dec 12, 2013)

Finally a definitive date! I'm not super excited about this because I was able to rack up with Fashion sets, but I am so glad to see this become permanent! Maybe MAC has some sense after all lol...


----------



## DMcG9 (Dec 12, 2013)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Great!! Just saw all the buzz on IG looks like gals are getting greedy again wanting to buy tons on the 16th...Why?? If it's going to be permanent here we go again


I can wait BECAUSE this is a permanent release. Yeah, I am sure there'll be a quick run on it at first but I'll see it in my collection at some point. Why stress?


----------



## ElectricLady (Dec 12, 2013)

If Monday is only a "preview," I wonder if that means they'll only have a limited quantity of lipsticks? I hope not, because I've bad enough of that with RiRi.


----------



## mpurek (Dec 12, 2013)

I don't have Heroine yet so I'm really looking forward to getting it because it's such a lovely color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I just hope it looks good with my fair skin tone.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 12, 2013)

DMcG9 said:


> I can wait BECAUSE this is a permanent release. Yeah, I am sure there'll be a quick run on it at first but I'll see it in my collection at some point. Why stress?


  Exactly good point!! One girl was saying she was going to buy 10 for herself really?? This isn't the Riri collection I was LMAO!! Some people


----------



## DMcG9 (Dec 12, 2013)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Exactly good point!! One girl was saying she was going to buy 10 for herself really?? This isn't the Riri collection I was LMAO!! Some people


Wow...


----------



## misfitted (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *rocksteadybaby* 




Exactly good point!! One girl was saying she was going to bye 10 for herself really?? This isn't the Riri collection I was LMAO!! Some people


  Now THAT'S funny to me lol. I mean if you want 10, go for it, but it will take years to run through 10 tubes of lipstick lmao. I have two Heroines and I haven't even gotten halfway through the first tube. I have two lipliners also and I know I'll NEEEEEEEEEVER run out of that. Once I add the punk couture purples to the mix I think I'll be good on purple FO' LIFE lol.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 12, 2013)

misfitted said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *rocksteadybaby*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was laughing so hard what a waste of $$. .. Damn Rookies !!!


----------



## misfitted (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *rocksteadybaby* 




I was laughing so hard what a waste of $$. .. Damn Rookies !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Never have I purchased 10 of anything... maybe bottled water, socks, undies... but never lipstick lol. I think the most I've ever BU'd a lipstick is ONE. And since I have so many lipsticks, I have too much variety to actually use up something. Out of all of the MAC lipsticks I have, and I have at least 50, I've probably actually used up two... Fresh Brew and Cosmo, and I bought those when I first got into MAC lipsticks and only had a few.  So I wore them daily!  My BU's will last me well into my 30's, and I didn't need to buy 10 lmfao! But to each his own. $150 worth of ONE lippie shade? Nawl playa, I can't even do it...


----------



## DMcG9 (Dec 12, 2013)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I was laughing so hard what a waste of $$. .. Damn Rookies !!!


Maybe she's going to paint her body with them, which is kind of an amusing thought.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *DMcG9* 




Maybe she's going to paint her body with them, which is kind of an amusing thought. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






   Right?? LMAO!! Well they say Heroine is a hell of a drug HAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Dec 12, 2013)

Lol maybe she thinks the zombie apocalypse is coming soon?  But 10 is just a bit excessive!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 12, 2013)

ElectricLady said:


> If Monday is only a "preview," I wonder if that means they'll only have a limited quantity of lipsticks? I hope not, because I've bad enough of that with RiRi.


  Monday is just the online launch, meaning stores and department online sites won't have them until the january release date.


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 12, 2013)

PradaCandy said:


> Wow ok looks so pretty on u.. I can deff see a difference I need PC in my life.. lol thanks for sharing!


thank u! Yes they r beautiful


----------



## Ajigglin (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm laughing inside because cats on eBay have Heroine going for $50+. MAC just f-ed up your hustle. Ha! Sorry, bitches!


----------



## Honi (Dec 12, 2013)

Ahhhhhhh I was looking forward to getting hold of Heroine but I spoke to Mac Scandinavia today and they said there were no plans on returning Heroine here... Boooo!


----------



## bulbasaur359 (Dec 12, 2013)

So if it's going perm does that mean it'll be at department stores too after the store release date? Thanks.


----------



## aboutalulu (Dec 12, 2013)

yay! can't wait to get my hands on a heroine lippie- hopefully there will be enough the first round.


----------



## Honi (Dec 12, 2013)

And now I see Temptalia is writing heroine will be coming in march for international locations. WHO DO I BELIVE!? Stop screwing with my mind Mac.


----------



## KrysMi (Dec 12, 2013)

Honi said:


> Ahhhhhhh I was looking forward to getting hold of Heroine but I spoke to Mac Scandinavia today and they said there were no plans on returning Heroine here... Boooo!


  Are you serious?!!!!! That really SUCKS


----------



## KrysMi (Dec 12, 2013)

Lol  





Ajigglin said:


> I'm laughing inside because cats on eBay have Heroine going for $50+. MAC just f-ed up your hustle. Ha! Sorry, bitches!


----------



## chigurl711 (Dec 12, 2013)

They said that it'll be at nordstroms after store release date not any of the others


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Dec 12, 2013)

misfitted said:


> rocksteadybaby said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly good point!! One girl was saying she was going to bye 10 for herself really?? This isn't the Riri collection I was LMAO!! Some people
> ...


  I've BU'd 4 things in my life (other than foundation, mascara, and such, which I always BU during sales). I've only ever opened one BU, It was an Alice+Olivia cremesheen.. The pink one. Cremesheens are small though, despite their giant tube. My powder product backups (Play it Proper and Lightscapade), well, I don't think I'll ever get to open them. 

  I have never backed up a lippie. With over 100 in my stash, and not able to wear makeup at work, I don't think I'll ever get all the way through even one. I like to wear a different colour every time I wear makeup. So, most of my lippies have only been used 3 or 4 times. 

  Heroine, yes, I'm getting it, and will definitely wear it. However, I'm only getting one.


----------



## nana91 (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm just glad that we finally got a real date for this release. I can't wait to get my hands on heroine.


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Dec 12, 2013)

Someone in the RiRi thread says that two Heroines were sold in a MAC store today.. Afterward, it was discovered that they are not supposed to sell until the 2nd of January. Sooooo, they do exist, they have been made, and hopefully the date doesn't change again! 

  Weekend plans... Work, stalk MAC site, Work, stalk, work..


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 12, 2013)

SatelliteDrmr said:


> Someone in the RiRi thread says that two Heroines were sold in a MAC store today.. Afterward, it was discovered that they are not supposed to sell until the 2nd of January. Sooooo, they do exist, they have been made, and hopefully the date doesn't change again!   Weekend plans... Work, stalk MAC site, Work, stalk, work..


  Oh really???? Well I am going to start asking around to some stores. The sooner I get my hands on Heroine the sooner I can be done with Mac.


----------



## JenJay (Dec 12, 2013)

SatelliteDrmr said:


> Someone in the RiRi thread says that two Heroines were sold in a MAC store today.. Afterward, it was discovered that they are not supposed to sell until the 2nd of January. Sooooo, they do exist, they have been made, and hopefully the date doesn't change again!   Weekend plans... Work, stalk MAC site, Work, stalk, work..


  Credit to Marz81 from RiRi Holiday thread    "I don't need yet another heroine backup, but i think it's fab available on my bday , January 2nd. So I went into Sephora today to get my Naked 3, I decided to walk into MAC and Bloomingdales which were on the same street to swatch these babies out...I liked PB better than BGRR. BGRR is  more of a brown on me..not nude. Anyways while I was at the MAC store I overheard someone say they want "Heroine". I ended up getting two!!!!!!!!!!!! I later found out after I got home that they weren't supp. to sell it til the launch date Jan 2. I got one for myself, and one for my mom. And I recently got approved for a pro account with mac, so I paid under $10 for each. I had been waiting for Heroine to come back (I had heard it was going to be permanent)..and I confirmed this today at the Mac store. "


----------



## marz81 (Dec 12, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> Oh really???? Well I am going to start asking around to some stores. The sooner I get my hands on Heroine the sooner I can be done with Mac.


  It was me. I posted it! I was able to purchase two of the lipsticks. I honestly didn't even know about the launch date. I overheard someone asking for it, and I knew I wanted it bc it was going to be a part of MACS permanent collection soon, so when I heard they had it..i bought two. wish I wudda gotten more though. my cousins are like my sisters, and this is one gorgeous purple!!!
  This was sold at the Chicago Oak. St MAC Store.
  They had over 200 in the store today.


----------



## makeupbyvee (Dec 12, 2013)

I don't know if this was mentioned earlier. This is a long thread. MAC tweeted Heroine is coming back Dec.16th.  permanent !!!!


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Dec 12, 2013)

marz81 said:


> It was me. I posted it! I was able to purchase two of the lipsticks. I honestly didn't even know about the launch date. I overheard someone asking for it, and I knew I wanted it bc it was going to be a part of MACS permanent collection soon, so when I heard they had it..i bought two. wish I wudda gotten more though. my cousins are like my sisters, and this is one gorgeous purple!!!
> This was sold at the Chicago Oak. St MAC Store.
> They had over 200 in the store today.


  200 in store?! Enough Heroine for everyone!!!!


----------



## Ajigglin (Dec 12, 2013)

Welp! Hope those employees don't get in trouble because the store was put on blast.


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 12, 2013)

I agree we wouldnt want to get anyone in trouble


----------



## kittymunster (Dec 12, 2013)

Yesss! I was laughing at the same thing. Lol


----------



## DMcG9 (Dec 12, 2013)

SatelliteDrmr said:


> 200 in store?! Enough Heroine for everyone!!!!


----------



## marz81 (Dec 12, 2013)

AkeshialuvsMAC said:


> I agree we wouldnt want to get anyone in trouble


  they won't be in trouble. I didn't get a name or nething. the whole store knew and was selling it to everyone who came in for the riri collection.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 12, 2013)

marz81 said:


> It was me. I posted it! I was able to purchase two of the lipsticks. I honestly didn't even know about the launch date. I overheard someone asking for it, and I knew I wanted it bc it was going to be a part of MACS permanent collection soon, so when I heard they had it..i bought two. wish I wudda gotten more though. my cousins are like my sisters, and this is one gorgeous purple!!! This was sold at the Chicago Oak. St MAC Store. They had over 200 in the store today.


  Sent you a PM


----------



## marz81 (Dec 12, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> Sent you a PM


  Yeah I saw. You want me to call you? why?


----------



## misfitted (Dec 12, 2013)

LMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Dec 12, 2013)

OMG !


----------



## ElectricLady (Dec 12, 2013)

...Awkward.


----------



## misfitted (Dec 12, 2013)

ElectricLady said:


> ...Awkward.


  Ok I'm logging off y'all are KILLING me lol!


----------



## Amby79 (Dec 12, 2013)

:-O


----------



## sh123 (Dec 12, 2013)

Super excited that it's permanent now! I purchased one last time it came out but I hadn't worn it as much because I didn't want it to run out! haha


----------



## boujoischic (Dec 12, 2013)

It's a pretty purple I already have one from the last release and since it's perm I'm in no hurry. I will let the ladies from Instagram get their 10 lol.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 12, 2013)

marz81 said:


> they won't be in trouble. I didn't get a name or nething. the whole store knew and was selling it to everyone who came in for the riri collection.


  Actually they can get in trouble for selling it early. And now that everyone is gonna be calling/going in there wanting to buy it, people are gonna be disappointed cuz they won't be able to get it til Jan 2.   Just sayin.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 12, 2013)

sh123 said:


> Super excited that it's permanent now! I purchased one last time it came out but I hadn't worn it as much because I didn't want it to run out! haha


  Agreed. I think all of the ladies are excited too.


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 12, 2013)

I asked them what time and this is Mac's response. @MACcosmetics: @charismafulltv We got you. Find #MACHeroine online on 12.16 here: http://t.co/NMoAxbsLd5 and N. American MAC locations on 1.14. SMH.


----------



## marz81 (Dec 12, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Just sayin.


  its actually being released on monday dec. 16th.


----------



## MereBear (Dec 12, 2013)

I finally get my hands on this lipstick!!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 12, 2013)

marz81 said:


> its actually being released on monday dec. 16th.


 I think she knows that .. She means stores aren't suppose to sell them until that date


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 12, 2013)

marz81 said:


> its actually being released on monday dec. 16th.





rocksteadybaby said:


> I think she knows that .. She means stores aren't suppose to sell them until that date


  Correct. Stores aren't allowed to sell them until 1/2. That's why there's a separate release day for stores.


----------



## Ajigglin (Dec 13, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Actually they can get in trouble for selling it early. And now that everyone is gonna be calling/going in there wanting to buy it, people are gonna be disappointed cuz they won't be able to get it til Jan 2.   Just sayin.


  Yup.


----------



## matchachoco (Dec 13, 2013)

Finally, an official date! It's gonna be a madhouse but I am ready!   Like Katy Perry, I got the eye of the tiger! That's what that song is about, right? MAC launches? No?


----------



## nasquiat (Dec 13, 2013)

Yasssss!!! I will be getting it come Monday. Holiday gift to myself


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 13, 2013)

kittymunster said:


> Yesss! I was laughing at the same thing. Lol


----------



## miss0annette (Dec 13, 2013)

Why did I have a dream that moxie was making a come back too?? Hmm.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 13, 2013)

miss0annette said:


> Why did I have a dream that moxie was making a come back too?? Hmm.


That would be great, I've missed it during it's releases and didn't get it in the Antonio Lopez palette because I already have Violetta and Candy Yum Yum.


----------



## miss0annette (Dec 13, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> That would be great, I've missed it during it's releases and didn't get it in the Antonio Lopez palette because I already have Violetta and Candy Yum Yum.


  Same here. I rather have it in a bullet that in a lip palette.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 13, 2013)

miss0annette said:


> Same here. I rather have it in a bullet that in a lip palette.


Me too, I'm all about convenience and a palette is not really all that convenient.


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 13, 2013)

Hey ladies anyone still lookin for shameless please PM me. Cant look thru all the posts because im currently at work


----------



## sephoraholic (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi everyone!! I found Shameless at Yorkdale Shoppers Drug Mart (for all the ladies in Toronto) - it really is such a pretty purple!! Thought I'd share with you all


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 13, 2013)

sephoraholic said:


> Hi everyone!! I found Shameless at Yorkdale Shoppers Drug Mart (for all the ladies in Toronto) - it really is such a pretty purple!! Thought I'd share with you all


  Oh my goodness you look stunning.


----------



## misfitted (Dec 13, 2013)

Scored Shameless at Target out of the blue! I guess I just had to stop looking for it lol.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Dec 13, 2013)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> They seriously need to make up their mind...


  Hun, I see you blacked your name but not on the girls last response comment. Just to let you know


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 13, 2013)

sephoraholic said:


> Hi everyone!! I found Shameless at Yorkdale Shoppers Drug Mart (for all the ladies in Toronto) - it really is such a pretty purple!! Thought I'd share with you all


beautiful! !!!


----------



## Lipstickjunkii (Dec 13, 2013)

misfitted said:


> Scored Shameless at Target out of the blue! I guess I just had to stop looking for it lol.


  I used to be on the search then all of a sudden it's every where. My local target and CVS have restocked twice.


----------



## KMQE716 (Dec 13, 2013)

sephoraholic said:


> Hi everyone!! I found Shameless at Yorkdale Shoppers Drug Mart (for all the ladies in Toronto) - it really is such a pretty purple!! Thought I'd share with you all


  Wow this look is everything!! From your hair to your makeup! Love it!


----------



## KMQE716 (Dec 13, 2013)

Just noticed that a website has it up but with a back order date...idk the code lol.


----------



## RayRay88 (Dec 13, 2013)

[@]KMQE716[/@] Thank you!


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 13, 2013)

Just saw that to I'm not going to order good luck to everybody its still there


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 13, 2013)

sephoraholic said:


> Hi everyone!! I found Shameless at Yorkdale Shoppers Drug Mart (for all the ladies in Toronto) - it really is such a pretty purple!! Thought I'd share with you all


 After seeing this i went out and bought it. Such a pretty color on you!


----------



## DreamBigK (Dec 13, 2013)

RayRay88 said:


> [@]KMQE716[/@] Thank you!


I don't see it. Is it gone already? Where would u enter a code?


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 13, 2013)

It's at M. But it's back ordered till January 13th.


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 13, 2013)

Would it be the usual 12noon Est launch?


----------



## RayRay88 (Dec 13, 2013)

[@]DreamBigK[/@] You don't enter a code anywhere, it's available on a certain website. Like someone said though, it won't ship out til January.


----------



## DreamBigK (Dec 13, 2013)

RayRay88 said:


> [@]DreamBigK[/@] You don't enter a code anywhere, it's available on a certain website. Like someone said though, it won't ship out til January.


 Oh ok, thanks! I suck at this decoding secret/hint message stuff. I think I'll just wait til Monday, lol.


----------



## Janice (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi.


----------



## RayRay88 (Dec 13, 2013)

[@]DreamBigK[/@] Good luck on Monday! I guess I'd rather wait a little while than go through all the drama trying to snatch one up on launch day!


----------



## cocotears (Dec 13, 2013)

charismafulltv said:


> Would it be the usual 12noon Est launch?


  12 noon was just the MAC launch time for the Riri collections. There is usually no scheduled time for a collection to go on the site and that's why people stalk the website. I know just from being around for a few collections they've launched at 3am, 12am, and even during the day. It varies. So unless they announce a specific time, it'll go up whenever. HTH.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 13, 2013)

Janice said:


> Hi.


Hi!


----------



## nasquiat (Dec 14, 2013)

I seriously cannot wait. I should have hold up and waited for this instead of impulse ordering Cyber.


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 14, 2013)

cocotears said:


> 12 noon was just the MAC launch time for the Riri collections. There is usually no scheduled time for a collection to go on the site and that's why people stalk the website. I know just from being around for a few collections they've launched at 3am, 12am, and even during the day. It varies. So unless they announce a specific time, it'll go up whenever. HTH.


Thanks Cocotears.


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 14, 2013)

nasquiat said:


> I seriously cannot wait. I should have hold up and waited for this instead of impulse ordering Cyber.


I love cyber, if only it was matte than satin it be perfect!


----------



## uniquexviet (Dec 14, 2013)

Cant wait for this.Does anyone know if is gonna be the same finish?


----------



## KMQE716 (Dec 14, 2013)

uniquexviet said:


> Cant wait for this.Does anyone know if is gonna be the same finish?


  pretty for sure it will be the exact same lipstick!

  i think they are going to do an announcement for it like they did for CYY when they made it perm.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 14, 2013)

Janice said:


> Hi.


Howdy!


----------



## bluelitzer (Dec 14, 2013)

I already have one open Heroine and a back up but I feel like I would still grab one when it launches. I'm crazy.


----------



## BabyDzz (Dec 14, 2013)

bluelitzer said:


> I already have one open Heroine and a back up but I feel like I would still grab one when it launches. I'm crazy. :blink:


  No just a Heroine addict....had to say it. LOL


----------



## Amby79 (Dec 14, 2013)

I was just coming to tell yall lol. Nevermind lol


----------



## mollypr1003 (Dec 14, 2013)

LADIES, You can pre-order Heroine on Nordstrom Website right now. Just placed my order. It is easier to search the mobile website then the actual website. Hope this helps


----------



## bluelitzer (Dec 14, 2013)

I must resist ordering when I still have two. LOL.


----------



## bluelitzer (Dec 14, 2013)

I got a shirt instead from Nordstrom instead of ordering Heroine. I need to start getting more clothes after buying an avalanche of MAC stuff this year.


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 14, 2013)

bluelitzer said:


> I got a shirt instead from Nordstrom instead of ordering Heroine. I need to start getting more clothes after buying an avalanche of MAC stuff this year.hboy:


lol


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 14, 2013)

mollypr1003 said:


> LADIES, You can pre-order Heroine on Nordstrom Website right now. Just placed my order. It is easier to search the mobile website then the actual website. Hope this helps


  Is it already gone I cannot find it?


----------



## mosha010 (Dec 14, 2013)

bluelitzer said:


> I must resist ordering when I still have two. LOL.


  I agree. Me either. I have one already ... Do they have the lipglass tho? That I want


----------



## KrysMi (Dec 14, 2013)

mollypr1003 said:


> LADIES, You can pre-order Heroine on Nordstrom Website right now. Just placed my order. It is easier to search the mobile website then the actual website. Hope this helps


  I just saw it thanks


----------



## KrysMi (Dec 14, 2013)

It's  still online I just got a chance to order 





elegant-one said:


> Is it already gone I cannot find it?


----------



## macgirl006 (Dec 14, 2013)

elegant-one said:


> Is it already gone I cannot find it?


 Go to the search bar and type in heroine. Click on MAC lipstick and search for colors. There's no pic tho just the name Heroine. Ship date of 1/13 think i will wait for Monday. Im on my mobile


----------



## Beautybuyer (Dec 14, 2013)

macgirl006 said:


> Go to the search bar and type in heroine. Click on MAC lipstick and search for colors. There's no pic tho just the name Heroine. Ship date of 1/13 think i will wait for Monday. Im on my mobile


Doesn't it come in store a little earlier? It seems forever away! I need to skip this I've sold both of mine so clearly I don't love it. But I also just always preferred strong woman so when that runs out it will be nice to have a similar color


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 14, 2013)

Aghh, I could not find the name

  Why is the name not showing up in the list for me?

  ok, I can only find the name on my phone


----------



## idieslove (Dec 14, 2013)

Ugh Maybe they'll ship it earlier like they did with Punk Couture! Who knows... Mac is all over the place!


----------



## Amby79 (Dec 14, 2013)

idieslove said:


> Ugh Maybe they'll ship it earlier like they did with Punk Couture! Who knows... Mac is all over the place!


   I was thinking that was so far away and didn't order, but since you said that I just did lol.


----------



## macgirl006 (Dec 14, 2013)

Beautybuyer said:


> Doesn't it come in store a little earlier? It seems forever away! I need to skip this I've sold both of mine so clearly I don't love it. But I also just always preferred strong woman so when that runs out it will be nice to have a similar color


  It is  lol!!! Jan 13 is too far away plus I can't deal with Nordstrom pre-orders. They're not always stable at least with me!


----------



## idieslove (Dec 14, 2013)

Here's Hoping. I did the same thing. Plus I don't want to deal with the headache of Mac on the re-launch date!


----------



## Amby79 (Dec 14, 2013)

Yea, I'm launched out from mac and lime crime too. Still waiting for that order smh. No more launches!!! Lol


----------



## KrysMi (Dec 14, 2013)

elegant-one said:


> Aghh, I could not find the name  Why is the name not showing up in the list for me?  ok, I can only find the name on my phone


  On the mobile site there is multiple lipsticks I went through them and found it.  It's the lipstick set before the viva glam lipstick via mobile site


----------



## ElectricLady (Dec 14, 2013)

I ordered it just in case. Hopefully, I'll be successful on Monday and this one can be my backup.


----------



## mollypr1003 (Dec 14, 2013)

search the mobile site from your phone for Heroine


----------



## Msgyal (Dec 14, 2013)

macgirl006 said:


> It is  lol!!! Jan 13 is too far away plus I can't deal with Nordstrom pre-orders. They're not always stable at least with me!


 Well I can wait, it gives me more time to play with Riri and my PC lippies.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 14, 2013)

macgirl006 said:


> It is lol!!! Jan 13 is too far away plus I can't deal with Nordstrom pre-orders. They're not always stable at least with me!


  Thanks for mentioning you found it on your phone. Weird that it didn't show up on my laptop but did on my phone.
  Thought I was losing my mind


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 14, 2013)

KrysMi said:


> On the mobile site there is multiple lipsticks I went through them and found it. It's the lipstick set before the viva glam lipstick via mobile site


  Thanks! I finally found it on my phone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Strange that it isn't showing on my laptop.


----------



## boujoischic (Dec 14, 2013)

nasquiat said:


> I seriously cannot wait. I should have hold up and waited for this instead of impulse ordering Cyber.


  If you like Dark Vampy colors you will love Cyber though it's very different from Heroine.


----------



## KrysMi (Dec 14, 2013)

Me too   





ElectricLady said:


> I ordered it just in case. Hopefully, I'll be successful on Monday and this one can be my backup.


----------



## KrysMi (Dec 14, 2013)

Hmmm that is kinda weird   





elegant-one said:


> Thanks! I finally found it on my phone :lol:  Strange that it isn't showing on my laptop.


----------



## marz81 (Dec 14, 2013)

I sent mine to my cousin in Canada today. So now I have to get one for myself...I guess i'll try and get it at the mac website launch. Lets hope its not like RiRi.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 14, 2013)

elegant-one said:


> Is it already gone I cannot find it?


  Me too. I tried to find it on the website multiple times. I even called the online customer service dept twice and they say it is not on their website for ordering. Someone mentioned using the mobile website. If I do that, I see the Canadian website which does offer the liner and the polish.   What am I missing?? Are we talking about the lipstick or the liner?


----------



## meka72 (Dec 14, 2013)

Can you download and try the Nordstrom app? I used the app and searched "heroine" and it came up under "Mac lipstick."  I had to scroll through to find the words "Heroine" just like someone posted up thread.  I selected it and got a flag noting that the item was back ordered and expected to ship in January and asked if I wanted to proceed. I did and bought it with no problem. Hope this helps!  





Vandekamp said:


> Me too. I tried to find it on the website multiple times. I even called the online customer service dept twice and they say it is not on their website for ordering. Someone mentioned using the mobile website. If I do that, I see the Canadian website which does offer the liner and the polish.   What am I missing?? Are we talking about the lipstick or the liner?


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 14, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> What am I missing?? Are we talking about the lipstick or the liner?


  I know! I thought I was losing my darn mind. For some reason you can only find it in the list on your phone. Wonder why you are at the canadian site. Can you do the country chooser on your phone?  Who knows why

  It is indeed the lipstick.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 14, 2013)

elegant-one said:


> I know! I thought I was losing my darn mind. For some reason you can only find it in the list on your phone. Wonder why you are at the canadian site. Can you do the country chooser on your phone?  Who knows why  It is indeed the lipstick.


  I found it. I'm all set. Thank you Krystal.


----------



## keishapooh (Dec 14, 2013)

Approx ship date is January 2014. Is it worth placing the order now?


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 14, 2013)

keishapooh said:


> Approx ship date is January 2014. Is it worth placing the order now?


it may ship early just like the PC ones. I say get it now because who knows what the alleged re launch would b like.. one min MAC  said the date was def then next it was sayin jan


----------



## deadSAVVY (Dec 14, 2013)

It's going to be permanent right? I think I can wait for Monday. I'm more excited for the PC lippies!


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 14, 2013)

deadSAVVY said:


> It's going to be permanent right? I think I can wait for Monday. I'm more excited for the PC lippies!


yea... PC lips are beautiful!


----------



## Serenityy (Dec 14, 2013)

deadSAVVY said:


> It's going to be permanent right? I think I can wait for Monday. I'm more excited for the PC lippies!





AkeshialuvsMAC said:


> yea... PC lips are beautiful!


  Agreed! The purples in PC are must haves!


----------



## BabyDzz (Dec 14, 2013)

If there are any shenanigans that might take place during the launch that allows us to not get a heroine to ourselves, counters and standing stores are selling it on the 2nd of January, no?  I hope they do ship them early but for my impatient ladies, youre going to wait a hot minute.


----------



## keishapooh (Dec 14, 2013)

I ordered it. Thanks ladies


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 14, 2013)

keishapooh said:


> I ordered it. Thanks ladies


----------



## keishapooh (Dec 14, 2013)

How long before they send the order confirmation email?


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 14, 2013)

keishapooh said:


> How long before they send the order confirmation email?


  Usually I get mine fairly quick, but when I ordered this it took just a bit longer


----------



## RedVelvetX (Dec 14, 2013)

I ordered it too, im too tired to stalk on monday after the Riri launch.


----------



## keishapooh (Dec 14, 2013)

Ok. I will wait.  Thanks.  I'm a little anxious because I forgot to write down my order number and I was logged in as a guest


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 14, 2013)

^That's exactly how I felt. I was like...I don't care when it ships just to avoid any mac hassles/

  I only was able to get the liner before, so I'm excited to finally get the ls.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 14, 2013)

keishapooh said:


> Ok. I will wait. Thanks. I'm a little anxious because I forgot to write down my order number and I was logged in as a guest


  same here & when I didn't get the order email I panicked..lol so I logged into my order history on my laptop & there it was


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 14, 2013)

uniquexviet said:


> Cant wait for this.Does anyone know if is gonna be the same finish?


  MAC doent change the finish of lipsticks when relaunching the same colour.    





KMQE716 said:


> pretty for sure it will be the exact same lipstick!  i think they are going to do an announcement for it like they did for CYY when they made it perm.


  They already made one hun.


----------



## KrysMi (Dec 14, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> I found it. I'm all set. Thank you Krystal.


  Anytime


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Dec 14, 2013)

Hey ladies,  Wooo I haven't been here for a while. I wanted to know if I pre order it will I get charged right away or when it ships? Thank you lovelies =)


----------



## LUVISLUV (Dec 14, 2013)

I already have two tubes, I am glad they are making this permanent though!


----------



## LUVISLUV (Dec 14, 2013)

foxxylatina07 said:


> Wooo I haven't been here for a while. I wanted to know if I pre order it will I get charged right away or when it ships? Thank you lovelies =)


  My experience is they usually authorize your card and charge when ships!


----------



## keishapooh (Dec 14, 2013)

Still have not gotten my confirmation email :-(


----------



## LUVISLUV (Dec 14, 2013)

keishapooh said:


> Still have not gotten my confirmation email :-(


  I takes them a while sometimes to send confirmation emails just check your order history.


----------



## misfitted (Dec 14, 2013)

BabyDzz said:


> If there are any shenanigans that might take place during the launch that allows us to not get a heroine to ourselves, counters and standing stores are selling it on the 2nd of January, no?  I hope they do ship them early but for my impatient ladies, youre going to wait a hot minute.


  Since it's being made perm I'm not really expecting any craziness. I don't understand the hype to get it early when it's becoming a permanent item. I mean I suppose it could potentially sell out on the MAC site the first day, buuuuut... it's going to be permanent lol. *shrug*


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Dec 14, 2013)

LUVISLUV said:


> My experience is they usually authorize your card and charge when ships!


  Thank you so much for the reply.  I'll probably wait then. No rush in getting it since it's going to be permanent and I have plenty lippies =)


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 14, 2013)

I really wanna purchase this when it comes out but between Riri and the ones coming out on the 26th I just don't know


----------



## B1908 (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm gonna wait until it arrives in store..with Riri and Punk Couture and maybe Magnetic Nude, I can wait if it's not gonna ship until Jan anyway. Gotta save anywhere I can lol. I can't wait though, I only have the liner..


----------



## Athomasgsu (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm waiting until it's in store so I can back to mac it. Between the riri collection and this impulse purchase of joy to the girls, I need to get my life together!


----------



## ElectricLady (Dec 14, 2013)

OMG, I just got so excited because my email said that my items had shipped. Of course, it was just the samples lol. You think I would've learned from the PC launch.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Dec 14, 2013)

im soooo glad they decided to make heroine perm!! they really needed to. im thinkin i can pass on PC cuz i could get instigator n PC with mixing cyber n nightmoth or nightmoth n heroine for something!! i meeeean im tryin to by any means necessary convince myself i dnt neeeed anything from this collection lol. im sure everyone will go into a frenzy n hella crazy when heroine arrives but i dnt understand backin it up n etc when...its perm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i backed one up after fashion sets but hell i didnt know it was comin back lol. 

  i wonder if those people who paid the soul of they first born wit a 2pc n a biscuit and a side of prostitution feel after payin so much for it and now its coming back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




its the ONLY lippy i've ever backed up lol its taught me i dnt need to back up shyt no mo' cuz i'd be becomin a makeup hoarder and im tryin to cut back!! **enters addict meeting**


----------



## LMarie21 (Dec 14, 2013)

I just ordered two - one for me and one for my cousin from Nordstrom's.  Just got the confirmation email as well.  I've waited this long for Heroine lol, I can wait a little longer...I just didn't want to stalk and not get it. Shameless will hold me over until I get it next month lol...


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 15, 2013)

LMarie21 said:


> I just ordered two - one for me and one for my cousin from Nordstrom's.  Just got the confirmation email as well.  I've waited this long for Heroine lol, I can wait a little longer...I just didn't want to stalk and not get it. Shameless will hold me over until I get it next month lol...


  I bought two lipsticks as well. I had stopped buying Mac for a couple of years. I decided to come back after I saw a woman in Nordstroms this year wearing a beautiful, bold and vibrant purple lipstick. When I approached her to ask what color lipstick she was wearing, she told me it was none other than Heroine. I marched right over to the Mac counter and the lady told me they were sold out of Heroine as well as every other store in the company. I later learned that it was a LE. That was back in the Spring. I've waited 7-8 months for Mac to bring it back. I think I can wait until January as well.   I don't trust Mac online. Just my luck they will have less than 100 to sell tomorrow to the entire country with the first wave. I'm exaggerating a bit, but you ladies get the point.


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 15, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> I bought two lipsticks as well. I had stopped buying Mac for a couple of years. I decided to come back after I saw a woman in Nordstroms this year wearing a beautiful, bold and vibrant purple lipstick. When I approached her to ask what color lipstick she was wearing, she told me it was none other than Heroine. I marched right over to the Mac counter and the lady told me they were sold out of Heroine as well as every other store in the company. I later learned that it was a LE. That was back in the Spring. I've waited 7-8 months for Mac to bring it back. I think I can wait until January as well.   I don't trust Mac online. Just my luck they will have less than 100 to sell tomorrow for the entire company in the first wave. I'm exaggerating a bit, but you ladies get the point.


 I hope Nordies will ship them sooner like what they did with punk couture ones.


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 15, 2013)

Here's me wearing Punk Couture to work today!


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm having a hard time uploading my pics from my mobile. Weird!


----------



## trina11225 (Dec 15, 2013)

KiKi Kontour said:


> im soooo glad they decided to make heroine perm!! they really needed to. im thinkin i can pass on PC cuz i could get instigator n PC with mixing cyber n nightmoth or nightmoth n heroine for something!! i meeeean im tryin to by any means necessary convince myself i dnt neeeed anything from this collection lol. im sure everyone will go into a frenzy n hella crazy when heroine arrives but i dnt understand backin it up n etc when...its perm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  i didn't like intigator on me, looked like cyber to me. Not the most flattering on me, can't wait to try punk couture.


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 15, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> I bought two lipsticks as well. I had stopped buying Mac for a couple of years. I decided to come back after I saw a woman in Nordstroms this year wearing a beautiful, bold and vibrant purple lipstick. When I approached her to ask what color lipstick she was wearing, she told me it was none other than Heroine. I marched right over to the Mac counter and the lady told me they were sold out of Heroine as well as every other store in the company. I later learned that it was a LE. That was back in the Spring. I've waited 7-8 months for Mac to bring it back. I think I can wait until January as well.   I don't trust Mac online. Just my luck they will have less than 100 to sell tomorrow for the entire company in the first wave. I'm exaggerating a bit, but you ladies get the point.


no exaggeration u kno how mac does!! Im sure it will only be a little online at first


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 15, 2013)

trina11225 said:


> i didn't like intigator on me, looked like cyber to me. Not the most flattering on me, can't wait to try punk couture.


its a very wearable purple u will like it


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 15, 2013)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm having a hard time uploading my pics from my mobile. Weird!


this has been happenin to me. I have to switch to desktop on my phone to upload then bac to mobile


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 15, 2013)

charismafulltv said:


> I hope Nordies will ship them sooner like what they did with punk couture ones.


  We can hope. In the meantime, we can pray to the lipstick gods that our Heroine lipsticks will be delivered sooner rather than later. Lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm wearing Punk couture to work today and the next pic is me wearing Hautecore. I'll post my blog reviews next week. I'm also wearing Mac Love, Rihanna bronzer on both.


----------



## deadSAVVY (Dec 15, 2013)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm wearing Punk couture to work today and the next pic is me wearing Hautecore. I'll post my blog reviews next week. I'm also wearing Mac Love, Rihanna bronzer on both.


 Love both lipsticks on you! Wearing PC to work yes ma'am! I'm still on the fence with that Bronzer. I'm mufe hd 173 and think it wouldn't be worth it. Looks great on you though!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 15, 2013)

I found shameless today at Target! I looked everywhere for it & it was nowhere to be found be here.

  I did not want to order from mac right now.....I don't care if Nordies takes awhile to ship mine as long as I get it. No more drama crazy mu buying for me.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 15, 2013)

trina11225 said:


> i didn't like intigator on me, looked like cyber to me. Not the most flattering on me, can't wait to try punk couture.


  Instigator and PC both look like Cyber on me. They both look like a dark, dark black purple on me....mostly black. I can't wait to try Heroine on. To me, it is the ultimate purple.


----------



## bluelitzer (Dec 15, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> Instigator and PC both look like Cyber on me. They both look like a dark, dark black purple on me....mostly black.* I can't wit to try Heroine on. To me, it is the ultimate purple*.








Yes. Yes it is!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 15, 2013)

elegant-one said:


> I found shameless today at Target! I looked everywhere for it & it was nowhere to be found be here.  I did not want to order from mac right now.....I don't care if Nordies takes awhile to ship mine as long as I get it. No more drama crazy mu buying for me.


  Here! Here. After Heroine I am DONE with Mac until they learn to respect and appreciate their customers more and stop taking them for granted. From where I sit, they have a long way to go and a short time to get there. Our continued support means we fund the salaries of those executives who kick us around and laugh at us when we scramble for 4-5 lipsticks  (limited edition) they throw to each store during a launch.


----------



## smileyt06 (Dec 15, 2013)

I hope it releases today on a surprise lol like the divine nights collection. *fingers crossed*


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Dec 15, 2013)

oook well thats it!!! i'll go ahead n pass on this collection if shyt is lookin like cyber n etc on yall. i already have cyber, nars train bleu, soulfully rich, occ black dahlia and other vampy lippies that i barely even wore thus far. eeeeeh nehmind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  it's time to start preppin for spring shyt!!!


----------



## ElectricLady (Dec 15, 2013)

Kind of funny how PC-related posts keep ending up in this thread. :lol:


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Dec 15, 2013)

smileyt06 said:


> I hope it releases today on a surprise lol like the divine nights collection. *fingers crossed*


  That is what I am hoping for as well. The two day shipping code expires tonight. With no code tomorrow, I'm forced to buy more lol.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 15, 2013)

ElectricLady said:


> Kind of funny how PC-related posts keep ending up in this thread. :lol:


  Classy, polished and respectful women can post and talk about what ever collection and ideas they so desire.   Remember: Great minds talk about ideas; average minds discuss events and SMALL minds talk about people. - Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## Serenityy (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Beautybuyer (Dec 15, 2013)

ElectricLady said:


> Kind of funny how PC-related posts keep ending up in this thread. :lol:


   Yeah it gets people confused. I think it makes more sense to have comparison swatches


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 15, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> We can hope. In the meantime, we can pray to the lipstick gods that our Heroine lipsticks will be delivered sooner rather than later. Lol





Vandekamp said:


> Classy, polished and respectful women can post and talk about what ever collection and ideas they so desire.   Remember: Great minds talk about ideas; average minds discuss events and SMALL minds talk about people. - Eleanor Roosevelt


  Agreed!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 15, 2013)

I don't think it makes people confused at all. Heroine is a light purple and the Punk Couture lipsticks are darker....much darker.


----------



## ElectricLady (Dec 15, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> Classy, polished and respectful women can post and talk about what ever collection and ideas they so desire.   Remember: Great minds talk about ideas; average minds discuss events and SMALL minds talk about people. - Eleanor Roosevelt


  I don't know what being classy and respectful has to do with what I said. I said it was funny, like LOL funny. Nothing I said was rude or disrespectful. I think we've all posted in the wrong thread at some point. Please, lighten up.


----------



## misfitted (Dec 15, 2013)

Serenityy said:


> :tip:


----------



## Serenityy (Dec 15, 2013)

misfitted said:


>


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 15, 2013)

Let's try to speak In English and use complete sentences if possible.   Remember: Great minds talk about ideas; average minds discuss events and SMALL minds talk about people. - Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## misfitted (Dec 15, 2013)

Whoa... What is going on in here lol? When did folks go from talking about lipstick to insults? Too much, too much...


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 15, 2013)

Let's please get back to the topic at hand ladies et al  ntopic:


----------



## misfitted (Dec 15, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> Let's please get back to the topic at hand ladies at al  ntopic:


  I'm confused... You slick TRIED to insult someone (poor and juvenile attempt might I add, nice quote though) THEN you want to return to the topic at hand, the very topic that you veered from in the first place... OK lol. Next!


----------



## Serenityy (Dec 15, 2013)

misfitted said:


> I'm confused... You slick TRIED to insult someone (poor and juvenile attempt might I add, nice quote though) THEN you want to return to the topic at hand, the very topic that you veered from in the first place... OK lol. Next!


  Like really...


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 15, 2013)

Ladies et al,  Enough of the small talk and  let's get   ntopic:


----------



## ElectricLady (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Serenityy (Dec 15, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> Enough of the small talk and let's get


  At least apologize before hand. It really comes off as you were trying to be rude and slick to begin with...
  Just my two cents.


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Dec 15, 2013)

*exits thread*


----------



## boujoischic (Dec 15, 2013)

^^ exits right behind you. I can't smh


----------



## misfitted (Dec 15, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> Ladies et al,  Enough of the small talk and  let's get   ntopic:


  You really should consider having some form of a seat. Any seat. As soon as humanly possible. As I previously stated, and in clear English for your benefit... NEXT!


----------



## thejwlife (Dec 15, 2013)

Did someone say something about an early release? They've done it before? When?


----------



## GlitterMUA (Dec 15, 2013)

*blank stare*


----------



## Debbs (Dec 15, 2013)

Wow, the drama! Never fails.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 15, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> Here! Here. After Heroine I am DONE with Mac until they learn to respect and appreciate their customers more and stop taking them for granted. From where I sit, they have a long way to go and a short time to get there. Our continued support means we fund the salaries of those executives who kick us around and laugh at us when we scramble for 4-5 lipsticks (limited edition) they throw to each store during a launch.


  I agree & couldn't have said it better. There are so many beautiful makeup products from other companies that you can buy from without the stress.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## erine1881 (Dec 15, 2013)

ElectricLady said:


> Kind of funny how PC-related posts keep ending up in this thread. :lol:





Beautybuyer said:


> Yeah it gets people confused. I think it makes more sense to have comparison swatches


  This has been happening a lot lately-naked 3 posts in the RiRi holiday thread, PC posts here, etc. Comparison swatches are fine, but there's a reason there are separate discussion threads.


----------



## ElectricLady (Dec 15, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> This has been happening a lot lately-naked 3 posts in the RiRi holiday thread, PC posts here, etc. Comparison swatches are fine, but there's a reason there are separate discussion threads.


  I'm sure it's an accident; sometimes you have too many tabs open and you're not paying attention to where you're posting what. That's why I was a little shocked at the turn the thread took. But I'm done with this.


----------



## trina11225 (Dec 15, 2013)

i think pp , just made a mistake.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Dec 15, 2013)

I completely agree especially if it's a collection I don't give a Crap about and than gotta skip a bunch of posts cuz of it.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 15, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> Classy, polished and respectful women can post and talk about what ever collection and ideas they so desire.


  There was nothing wrong with ElectricLady's comment. At all. Yours, on the other hand? Make you out to be a snob. Watch it.


----------



## cocotears (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm so ready for Heroine to be released tomorrow! I got one from the Fashion Sets launch and I barely wear it even though I love it because I was scared to use it up.


----------



## missbritt225 (Dec 15, 2013)

I called my local MAC at Dillard's to see if  they had any idea when Heroine would reach their store and this lady flat out says "Come again, we  do not sell drugs at this store.....LMAO. She then says hold on and bursts out laughing at her mistake. My mind was blown that she really thought someone would call a department store looking for drugs. Bless her heart


----------



## darkpearl (Dec 15, 2013)

Lmfaoooo that's too funny. Last time I typed in my browser **where can I buy heroine now?**. The links and pics that came up wasn't what I had in mind. Lol 





missbritt225 said:


> I called my local MAC at Dillard's to see if  they had any idea when Heroine would reach their store and this lady flat out says "Come again, we  do not sell drugs at this store.....LMAO. She then says hold on and bursts out laughing at her mistake. My mind was blown that she really thought someone would call a department store looking for drugs. Bless her heart


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 15, 2013)

missbritt225 said:


> I called my local MAC at Dillard's to see if  they had any idea when Heroine would reach their store and this lady flat out says "Come again, we  do not sell drugs at this store.....LMAO. She then says hold on and bursts out laughing at her mistake. My mind was blown that she really thought someone would call a department store looking for drugs. Bless her heart


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 15, 2013)

missbritt225 said:


> I called my local MAC at Dillard's to see if  they had any idea when Heroine would reach their store and this lady flat out says "Come again, we  do not sell drugs at this store.....LMAO. She then says hold on and bursts out laughing at her mistake. My mind was blown that she really thought someone would call a department store looking for drugs. Bless her heart


  :lol:


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 15, 2013)

missbritt225 said:


> I called my local MAC at Dillard's to see if  they had any idea when Heroine would reach their store and this lady flat out says "Come again, we  do not sell drugs at this store.....LMAO. She then says hold on and bursts out laughing at her mistake. My mind was blown that she really thought someone would call a department store looking for drugs. Bless her heart


  This is freaking awesome!!! :lmao:


----------



## robindee (Dec 15, 2013)

[@]missbritt225[/@] oh wow! Lol! I swear they name beauty products the craziest things, especially lipsticks and eyeshadows...and even nail polish


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 15, 2013)

missbritt225 said:


> I called my local MAC at Dillard's to see if  they had any idea when Heroine would reach their store and this lady flat out says "Come again, we  do not sell drugs at this store.....LMAO. She then says hold on and bursts out laughing at her mistake. My mind was blown that she really thought someone would call a department store looking for drugs. Bless her heart


  :lmao:   Still trying to figure out if I need this. I have By Starlight by Melt. Hell, I'll probably get it anyway. :dunno:


----------



## Melrose (Dec 15, 2013)

My phone won't let me quote but yes you need it! Everyone needs heroine, lol! That just sounds wrong.


----------



## missbritt225 (Dec 15, 2013)

I ended up getting lavender voltage to hold me until Heroine re-surfaced, although I knew Heroine was much more fabulous. I'm not a huge fan of the scent of the Maybelline lippies  

  I've learned that MAC products are just like your favorite characters on the soaps. You think that's the end of em, but somehow they come back out of nowhere months and even years down the line. All that mourning  for nothing.


----------



## janette9687 (Dec 15, 2013)

I hope they release the gloss too, maybe not but id like to try it, i missed out on Narcissus creamsheen


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm actually skipping this release.  I think I have enough back ups.  Plus I think the purple in haute couture trumps this one. Heroine looks kinda pink on me in pictures.  Teamrealpurple


----------



## Tatiana87 (Dec 15, 2013)

missbritt225 said:


> I called my local MAC at Dillard's to see if  they had any idea when Heroine would reach their store and this lady flat out says "Come again, we  do not sell drugs at this store.....LMAO. She then says hold on and bursts out laughing at her mistake. My mind was blown that she really thought someone would call a department store looking for drugs. Bless her heart


  Lmao!!


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 15, 2013)

KiKi Kontour said:


> oook well thats it!!! i'll go ahead n pass on this collection if shyt is lookin like cyber n etc on yall. i already have cyber, nars train bleu, soulfully rich, occ black dahlia and other vampy lippies that i barely even wore thus far. eeeeeh nehmind :yawn:   it's time to start preppin for spring shyt!!!


I dont think it will look like cyber on u. Its def diff purples I say try it before u say no I think u will really like it


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 15, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> I don't think it makes people confused at all. Heroine is a light purple and the Punk Couture lipsticks are darker....much darker.[/quote) this is so tru I even posted comparisons earlier in the week:bigstar:


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 15, 2013)

The two are completely different! I posted a comparison earlier in the week


----------



## boujoischic (Dec 15, 2013)

KiKi Kontour said:


> oook well thats it!!! i'll go ahead n pass on this collection if shyt is lookin like cyber n etc on yall. i already have cyber, nars train bleu, soulfully rich, occ black dahlia and other vampy lippies that i barely even wore thus far. eeeeeh nehmind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 @AkeshialuvsMAC is right the PC collection lipsticks don't look like Cyber. These colors are gorgeous



  L to R Instigator, PC, and Cyber 
  Im a Mac C6/C7 for reference


----------



## macismymistress (Dec 15, 2013)

Evening Ladies, are any of you waiting on this to pop up on .com?  I called cs and all they could say that the relaunch date is "subject to change." meh I planned on ordering a few as gifts and going to sleep but I guess I'll be up stalking now


----------



## Duracelbunie (Dec 15, 2013)

Is herorine only going to be online or instores as well??


----------



## mmcmakeup (Dec 15, 2013)

Duracelbunie said:


> Is herorine only going to be online or instores as well??


 Both but it won't be in stores until January 14 I believe


----------



## macismymistress (Dec 15, 2013)

online today in store jan 2 as far as I know


----------



## Duracelbunie (Dec 15, 2013)

missbritt225 said:


> I called my local MAC at Dillard's to see if  they had any idea when Heroine would reach their store and this lady flat out says "Come again, we  do not sell drugs at this store.....LMAO. She then says hold on and bursts out laughing at her mistake. My mind was blown that she really thought someone would call a department store looking for drugs. Bless her heart


hahaaa too funny


----------



## Beautybuyer (Dec 15, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> I don't think it makes people confused at all. Heroine is a light purple and the Punk Couture lipsticks are darker....much darker.


  I meant having swatches that are off topic get people confused. I'm speaking from experience on this site. Not everyone has owned heroine. For broadcasting peace and being respectful you come off pretty rude. Pot calling the kettle black.  





misfitted said:


> Whoa... What is going on in here lol? When did folks go from talking about lipstick to insults? Too much, too much...


 Idk back words hypocritical comments EVERYWHERE   Moving right along LOL


----------



## vmb8706 (Dec 15, 2013)

do any of you all think it will launch sometime tonite since its technically the 16th for most of us lol


----------



## Beautybuyer (Dec 15, 2013)

vmb8706 said:


> do any of you all think it will launch sometime tonite since its technically the 16th for most of us lol


  Can always try staying up!! Lol I think a lot of people have given up stalking  I would think it wouldn't go up till Wednesday night but they might try to surprise everyone with an off date


----------



## NewChick10 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *missbritt225* 



I called my local MAC at Dillard's to see if  they had any idea when Heroine would reach their store and this lady flat out says "Come again, we  do not sell drugs at this store.....LMAO. She then says hold on and bursts out laughing at her mistake. My mind was blown that she really thought someone would call a department store looking for drugs. Bless her heart 



  This is just too funny...............


----------



## nasquiat (Dec 16, 2013)

Phew, it didn't launch yet so I'm still eligible to order


----------



## iqaganda (Dec 16, 2013)

It's stalking time!!


----------



## KMQE716 (Dec 16, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> MAC doent change the finish of lipsticks when relaunching the same colour.  They already made one hun.


  I mean like on the website lol it was like it had it's own collection tab and all


----------



## KMQE716 (Dec 16, 2013)

ElectricLady said:


>


   BWAHAHAHAH like what just really happened here??


----------



## KMQE716 (Dec 16, 2013)

ElectricLady said:


> Kind of funny how PC-related posts keep ending up in this thread. :lol:


  PC is the new Heroine...you see how they did that? Next we will be crying praying it will be perm lol


----------



## iqaganda (Dec 16, 2013)

What time will it be online?


----------



## JenJay (Dec 16, 2013)

Is  this launching at 12pm EST?


----------



## boujoischic (Dec 16, 2013)

Someone else on Instagram found the Nordstrom "preorder"


----------



## bethbathh (Dec 16, 2013)

I can't wait to get my hands on this.


----------



## LoverOfMac (Dec 16, 2013)

I've been up most of the night stalking the site, I'm afraid if I go to sleep now I will miss it smh I wish a Mac would just put it out already!


----------



## iqaganda (Dec 16, 2013)

boujoischic said:


> Someone else on Instagram found the Nordstrom "preorder"


  But they wont ship early though, right?


----------



## lizzylu23 (Dec 16, 2013)

iqaganda said:


> But they wont ship early though, right?


Supposedly not but people who preordered from PC collection have started to get their stuff  and orders were not supposed to be shipped until 12/26. I think there is a possibility to get early shipping for this lippie!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Dec 16, 2013)

*~*I am SUPER EXCITED for this "launch"!! I've missed out on Heroine every time it's been released, and I refuse to miss out again. I'm glad it's permanent now too. Has it been confirmed if the lipglass and lip pencil will also be permanent, or just the lipstick??*~*


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 16, 2013)

iqaganda said:


> But they wont ship early though, right?


they may because they shipped PC pre orders early


----------



## jhosea (Dec 16, 2013)

It's up!


----------



## MakeupForMommy (Dec 16, 2013)

can someone help me with the link in my PM i cant find it!!!


----------



## jhosea (Dec 16, 2013)

http://www.maccosmetics.com/product/shaded/168/310/Products/Lips/Lipstick/Lipstick/index.tmpl


----------



## MakeupForMommy (Dec 16, 2013)

nvm i got it! thanks


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Dec 16, 2013)

WOOOOT!!! Shipping code "quick" still works. I didn't have to buy a bunch of extra stuff lol.


----------



## Dantea Tremaine (Dec 16, 2013)

Just ordered yay but I remembered the shipping code after I ordered smh I was too excited lol


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 16, 2013)

Free second day shipping is available. Code FAST


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 16, 2013)

SatelliteDrmr said:


> WOOOOT!!! Shipping code "quick" still works. I didn't have to buy a bunch of extra stuff lol.


this is the $2 code?? There is a free one now FAST


----------



## honey b (Dec 16, 2013)

All the info we've been given about this launch is that this is a permanent item.  If it's permanent, why is it listed under "limited edition" on Mac's lipsticks page?   This isn't going to be like the Retro Matte confusion is it? Ugh!


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 16, 2013)

Dantea Tremaine said:


> Just ordered yay but I remembered the shipping code after I ordered smh I was too excited lol


aww no! Lol well if u dont really care leave it if not call them


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 16, 2013)

honey b said:


> All the info we've been given about this launch is that this is a permanent item.  If it's permanent, why is it listed under "limited edition" on Mac's lipsticks page?   This isn't going to be like the Retro Matte confusion is it? Ugh! :shrugs:


with mav u never kno! Its like fake limited now then suppose to b perm for the new year. Mac is funny but smart lol


----------



## neondust (Dec 16, 2013)

TXT is another free shipping code that just worked for me!!


----------



## honey b (Dec 16, 2013)

AkeshialuvsMAC said:


> this is the $2 code?? There is a free one now FAST


The QUICK code is for Free Express shipping on the Canadian site.


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 16, 2013)

Lipglass*Lover* said:


> *~*I am SUPER EXCITED for this "launch"!! I've missed out on Heroine every time it's been released, and I refuse to miss out again. I'm glad it's permanent now too. Has it been confirmed if the lipglass and lip pencil will also be permanent, or just the lipstick??*~*


I believe its all 3 but u can check the first page of the thread for surety


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 16, 2013)

Oh ok cool! On the us it was for $2 up until yesterday. Either way im happy for it lol [/quote]xxquote name="honey b" url="/t/185606/macs-re-launch-of-heroine-lipstick-december-16-2013/1080#post_2528679"]  The QUICK code is for Free Express shipping on the Canadian site.


----------



## danisheree (Dec 16, 2013)

Yay!! I got my lipstick with free 2-day shipping!!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Dec 16, 2013)

*~*Placed my order...got my order confirmation!!!*~*


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Dec 16, 2013)

AkeshialuvsMAC said:


> this is the $2 code?? There is a free one now FAST


  It was $2 for US customers, and free for Canadians. The Canadian website is still showing "Quick" for free 2 day. 

  US = FAST
  Canada = QUICK

  Sorry if I messed anyone up.


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 16, 2013)

SatelliteDrmr said:


> It was $2 for US customers, and free for Canadians. The Canadian website is still showing "Quick" for free 2 day.   US = FAST Canada = QUICK  Sorry if I messed anyone up.


yes I kno lol. Thank u I posted this a few posts back


----------



## ElectricLady (Dec 16, 2013)

Got it, confirmed email, and free 2 day shipping! Yessss!  Okay, out of the bathroom and back to work lol.


----------



## buffydiva (Dec 16, 2013)

Yay! Got my order confirmation! I'm done with you MAC until Magnetic Nude.


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Dec 16, 2013)

AkeshialuvsMAC said:


> yes I kno lol. Thank u I posted this a few posts back


  Sorry, the posts were moving pretty fast. After I posted up, I saw yours.


----------



## aboutalulu (Dec 16, 2013)

yay!i am so excited i could finally order heroine! :-D


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 16, 2013)

Yay! Great teamwork guys! Thanks for sharing the shipping codes and posting that it's up! I was able to order.


----------



## Dantea Tremaine (Dec 16, 2013)

I called and fixed my shipping and got 2 more as gifts. I asked about the lipgloss, nail lacquer, liner, & eyeshadow & she said that those were limited edition (as I already knew)the lipstick is just permanent.  I wanted liner! But anywho just as a reminder this is just a pre sale it will be permanent & in stores January 2 so I've heard.


----------



## JenJay (Dec 16, 2013)

Got mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!! For free 2-day shipping in the U.S., use code "FAST". I don't know if this has been posted already.


----------



## NaomiH (Dec 16, 2013)

missbritt225 said:


> I called my local MAC at Dillard's to see if  they had any idea when Heroine would reach their store and this lady flat out says "Come again, we  do not sell drugs at this store.....LMAO. She then says hold on and bursts out laughing at her mistake. My mind was blown that she really thought someone would call a department store looking for drugs. Bless her heart








That's hilarious!


----------



## vamua703 (Dec 16, 2013)

SO sad, I promised my husband I wouldn't buy makeup till Magnetic Nude and Punk Couture launch.... so lets hope this is still available then (I know its perm but who knows how soon it will sell out)

  ETA:

  HEHE so my good friend @MUAddict decided that since I picked her up a Bad Girl RiRi, she was going to get us Heroine. SO i'll get it after all!


----------



## BronzeBMUA (Dec 16, 2013)

It's online now..


----------



## lizzylu23 (Dec 16, 2013)

Yay... I just ordered my very first heroine !!!   :nanas:


----------



## BronzeBMUA (Dec 16, 2013)

What's the shipping code?


----------



## BronzeBMUA (Dec 16, 2013)

Congrats...


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Dec 16, 2013)

BronzeBMUA said:


> What's the shipping code?


  FAST for US customers
  QUICK for Canadian


----------



## BronzeBMUA (Dec 16, 2013)

Can I call back and change it...


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Dec 16, 2013)

BronzeBMUA said:


> Can I call back and change it...


  I don't know. It doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## Debbs (Dec 16, 2013)

Finally, enjoy your hauling everyone. Mac describes Heroine as a powerful purple. Got their email notification a few minutes ago! Not too bad time wise


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 16, 2013)

BronzeBMUA said:


> What's the shipping code?


in the US FAST


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Dec 16, 2013)

For those looking for the Liner, it is still available on MAC's Canadian site, as is the nail polish. 

  I believe they ship to the U.S., if you call them and place a phone order. I'm not 100% sure though... 1-800-588-0070. They're only on the phones from 9-5 EST.


----------



## GlitterMUA (Dec 16, 2013)

whew! FINALLY getting this dang lipstick! order placed!


----------



## Amby79 (Dec 16, 2013)

Dag nabit I could if used the code. Oh well...couldn't wait until Jan lol. I'll just give one away :-D


----------



## marz81 (Dec 16, 2013)

Just got one heroine!  <3


----------



## mosha010 (Dec 16, 2013)

I have the lippy but I actually wanted the lipglass. Wonder if it's for sale. Stalking!


----------



## BronzeBMUA (Dec 16, 2013)

They wouldn't let me change it, It's actually ok, I have Heroine so I'm not in a rush.


----------



## BronzeBMUA (Dec 16, 2013)

what the web address for other mac orders outside US


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm so glad it's perm. in January.


----------



## boujoischic (Dec 16, 2013)

mosha010 said:


> I have the lippy but I actually wanted the lipglass. Wonder if it's for sale. Stalking!


 I didn't see the lipglass or pencil on the website just now.


----------



## thejwlife (Dec 16, 2013)

Called and tried to change it. They canceled the order and I placed another with the shipping code. At least I know it'll be here sooner... hopefully.


----------



## Amby79 (Dec 16, 2013)

boujoischic said:


> I didn't see the lipglass or pencil on the website just now.


  Yea, I didn't either. I was hoping it would return too.


----------



## keishapooh (Dec 16, 2013)

I placed my order on MAC and cancled my Nordstroms order ..figued i didnt need two and MAC might come faster. I used the code for two day shipping


----------



## macgirl006 (Dec 16, 2013)

keishapooh said:


> I placed my order on MAC and cancled my Nordstroms order ..figued i didnt need two and MAC might come faster. I used the code for two day shipping


  There you go!!!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 16, 2013)

Yay!! I got mine finally now I got to save my $$ for Punk Couture then I'm done with Mac for awhile


----------



## KrysMi (Dec 16, 2013)

Finally was able to get mine :yahoo:  called CS about the shipping. They advised once an order is place they cannot alter or change it and they said they're not sure about bringing the lipglass or lip liner back


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 16, 2013)

FAST works for Canada too. Grabbed myself a lipstick (&liner)!


----------



## Amby79 (Dec 16, 2013)

Heroine was my lipstick unicorn....I kept buying to fill a void. Lol now I'm complete.....until another really pretty color catches my eye lolol. So glad I never caved and paid my weight in gold for it.


----------



## mpurek (Dec 16, 2013)

YAY! I ordered my first ever Heroine lipstick!


----------



## marz81 (Dec 16, 2013)

mpurek said:


> YAY! I ordered my first ever Heroine lipstick!


  same here. I never knew about Heroine! haha it sure is a beautiful color!


----------



## KrysMi (Dec 16, 2013)

marz81 said:


> same here. I never knew about Heroine! haha it sure is a beautiful color!


 Me too


----------



## Msgyal (Dec 16, 2013)

I wonder if all those people on eBay and IG will drop their prices now lol.


----------



## KMQE716 (Dec 16, 2013)

Now we can all sigh in relief that we don't have to ever wonder about it coming back anymore lol!    Now what's the next lipstick we need permanent??


----------



## Msgyal (Dec 16, 2013)

KMQE716 said:


> Now we can all sigh in relief that we don't have to ever wonder about it coming back anymore lol!    Now what's the next lipstick we need permanent??


 Heaux.


----------



## Serenityy (Dec 16, 2013)

KMQE716 said:


> Now what's the next lipstick we need permanent??


  Lavender Whip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I finished one and  now I'm scared to use my backups lol!


----------



## Luscious V (Dec 16, 2013)

Glad everybody got there heroine lol  I only got 2


----------



## mosha010 (Dec 16, 2013)

yea no lipglass yet. i chatted with them just now.. either way so happy for you heroine addicts getting your purple fix!!!!!! yayyy!!!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Dec 16, 2013)

Msgyal said:


> Heaux.


  *~*Heaux & Bad Girl RiRi!!*~*


----------



## cocotears (Dec 16, 2013)

Just placed my order!! Woot woot!


----------



## Lipstickjunkii (Dec 16, 2013)

I already have one so chilling on a BU since it's permanently around. However I got one as a surprise for my friend's christmas gift. She has been feening for it and doesn't know it's back.


----------



## Lipstickjunkii (Dec 16, 2013)

Dang, just reading through this thread and I paid $2 for shipping using the QUICK code in the U.S. Gahhh. Ah well.


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 16, 2013)

Just ordered mine! I totally forgot about it until I got to work! Surprised it's still on there. Only ordered one, was contemplating another one.. but as I have never finished a tube of any lipstick.. I think I'm safe. LOL. Happy Monday ladies!


----------



## robindee (Dec 16, 2013)

KMQE716 said:


> Now we can all sigh in relief that we don't have to ever wonder about it coming back anymore lol!    Now what's the next lipstick we need permanent??


 Heaux fa sho! Lol


----------



## tamikajodha (Dec 16, 2013)

Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## idieslove (Dec 16, 2013)

Ughh!!! Totally forgot Bout the code!! With all the excited I just hit place order!!!


----------



## vmb8706 (Dec 16, 2013)

Yay my first one mac gave us an early xmas present lol


----------



## vmb8706 (Dec 16, 2013)

I was too excited to think abt the code to hahaaa


----------



## Beautybuyer (Dec 16, 2013)

Glad all you ladies are getting your fix! It says online in the description it will be permanent in stores January so hopefully no games with mac


----------



## nasquiat (Dec 16, 2013)

Yayyayayayay!! Got it!! MY first purple lippy!!


----------



## blushAHOLIC (Dec 16, 2013)

Ordered the pre order from nordstroms.. and my bestfriend just ordered me one from mac since I'm at work.. im glad I have a friend like her.. thinking I'm going to cancel my nordstroms order.. but they did ship out my samples already I hope that doesn't matter... I also got free second day shipping with mac


----------



## blushAHOLIC (Dec 16, 2013)

nasquiat said:


> Yayyayayayay!! Got it!! MY first purple lippy!!


 won't be your last lol


----------



## boujoischic (Dec 16, 2013)

To whomever asked if IG sellers were lowering their prices. I just saw this lol 13 including shipping.


----------



## chicascouture (Dec 16, 2013)

marz81 said:


> same here. I never knew about Heroine! haha it sure is a beautiful color!


  you will love the color.!!! Plus it is a plus that it is a permanent color.


----------



## chicascouture (Dec 16, 2013)

boujoischic said:


> To whomever asked if IG sellers were lowering their prices. I just saw this lol 13 including shipping.


wow that is super low!!!


----------



## chicascouture (Dec 16, 2013)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Yay!! I got mine finally now I got to save my $$ for Punk Couture then I'm done with Mac for awhile


That's exactly what im saying... I was supposed to just spend on punk couture and call it a quits but i ended up buying anastasia oops!!!


----------



## Msgyal (Dec 16, 2013)

boujoischic said:


> To whomever asked if IG sellers were lowering their prices. I just saw this lol 13 including shipping.


 Lol, that was very fast.


----------



## smileyt06 (Dec 16, 2013)

Ordered and I can't wait for it to get here! When I got the lipglass of heroine last year I was saying I wouldn't need the lipstick because I had violetta which I barely used. But boy was I wrong once the lippie sold out and wanted it lol. It'll be perfect now as I have not even touched my lipglass at all


----------



## LUVISLUV (Dec 16, 2013)

Dantea Tremaine said:


> I called and fixed my shipping and got 2 more as gifts. I asked about the lipgloss, nail lacquer, liner, & eyeshadow & she said that those were limited edition (as I already knew)the lipstick is just permanent.  I wanted liner! But anywho just as a reminder this is just a pre sale it will be permanent & in stores January 2 so I've heard.


  Fashion Boost pro longwear lip pencil
  www.lcmakeupblog.com


----------



## babycheri (Dec 16, 2013)

boujoischic said:


> To whomever asked if IG sellers were lowering their prices. I just saw this lol 13 including shipping.


  Lol, this is super low. Not going to lie, I emailed her.


----------



## RedLadi (Dec 16, 2013)

I just ordered my herione l/s. i wish they would bring back the lipglass and lipliner. I never got it when it was released with fashion sets. And i got the l/p with the tropical taboo collection. I use it with pinks and purples.


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Dec 16, 2013)

Yay! Finally, I  bought two and prep and prime lip.  With 2 day shipping, i should have my lovelies before Friday. No more MAC until the Magnetic Nudes collection launch since I already have Punk Couture lippies.


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 16, 2013)

DeeDee2013 said:


> Yay! Finally, I  bought two and prep and prime lip.  With 2 day shipping, i should have my lovelies before Friday. No more MAC until the Magnetic Nudes collection launch since I already have Punk Couture lippies.


me too!


----------



## boujoischic (Dec 16, 2013)

babycheri said:


> Lol, this is super low. Not going to lie, I emailed her.


 Lol girl I ain't mad at ya that's below cost on the Mac website get your lippie! I bet she was selling it for $50 before today. Bet she regrets it now *insert evil laugh here*


----------



## babycheri (Dec 16, 2013)

boujoischic said:


> Lol girl I ain't mad at ya that's below cost on the Mac website get your lippie! I bet she was selling it for $50 before today. Bet she regrets it now *insert evil laugh here*


  Anything below retail is good enough for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 college ain't cheap. She hasn't emailed back yet, I hope she's not sold out haha


----------



## miss0annette (Dec 16, 2013)

And to think I stood in line during fashion sets for this motha sucka and now it's perm. Lol  I'm glad it is though


----------



## keishapooh (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *blushAHOLIC* 



Ordered the pre order from nordstroms.. and my bestfriend just ordered me one from mac since I'm at work.. im glad I have a friend like her.. thinking I'm going to cancel my nordstroms order.. but they did ship out my samples already I hope that doesn't matter... I also got free second day shipping with mac


    they shipped my samples out too but they still cancled the order and will not charge me


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 16, 2013)

keishapooh said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *blushAHOLIC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


glad to hear that there was no issue with this!


----------



## FPmiami (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm waiting to see what all the hype is about with this infamous purple lippie. I knew nothing about it until a few months ago and still really don't know what all the fuss is about but nonetheless, I ordered it. Hopefully, I can join in on all the fun and be a convert! LOL I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## marz81 (Dec 16, 2013)

Lipstickjunkii said:


> Dang, just reading through this thread and I paid $2 for shipping using the QUICK code in the U.S. Gahhh. Ah well.


  I did too..but I called them, and they will refund my $2. )


----------



## marz81 (Dec 16, 2013)

FPmiami said:


> I'm waiting to see what all the hype is about with this infamous purple lippie. I knew nothing about it until a few months ago and still really don't know what all the fuss is about but nonetheless, I ordered it. Hopefully, I can join in on all the fun and be a convert! LOL I'll let you all know how it goes.


  I just found out a couple mons ago too..and then last week I find out it will be coming back, and I was super happy. I got my hands on it last week and let me tell you..its one GORGEEEEEEEEOUS Purple. def. worth all the hype its getting.


----------



## anitamichelle91 (Dec 16, 2013)

Just ordered mine! Excited!


----------



## Ajigglin (Dec 16, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> Classy, polished and respectful women can post and talk about what ever collection and ideas they so desire.   Remember: Great minds talk about ideas; average minds discuss events and SMALL minds talk about people. - Eleanor Roosevelt


  While this is true in general, it isn't here. There's a separate thread for each collection to purposely keep the topics organized.


----------



## blushAHOLIC (Dec 16, 2013)

I cant believe it still hasn't sold out..


----------



## boujoischic (Dec 16, 2013)

blushAHOLIC said:


> I cant believe it still hasn't sold out..


It's not RiRi they should have plenty of stock lol


----------



## blushAHOLIC (Dec 16, 2013)

Yes this I know, just so many people have been waiting for this.


----------



## thejwlife (Dec 16, 2013)

Which code gave you free shipping in the US? I used FAST and it was still $2. I wanted to order some liners, now that I've figured out which will work best with the other lippies I ordered.


----------



## boujoischic (Dec 16, 2013)

blushAHOLIC said:


> Yes this I know, just so many people have been waiting for this.


 That's very true it is a favorite. I'm hoping they have enough of the intial stock to last at least a few days. I'm just hoping the RiRi fiascos haven't changed the way people shop for Mac and that people can relax.


----------



## macismymistress (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm sooooo excited as this will be my first time trying this lovely lipppie! I'm a little sad that I stayed awake literally ALL night and it didn't lauch until I went to work but, I did have the opportunity to read thru the entire  riri holiday thread between stalking the site and 800.   Happy shopping everyone!


----------



## misfitted (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Serenityy* 



Lavender Whip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I finished one and  now I'm scared to use my backups lol!



  YES! But I want the ORIGINAL Lavender Whip, not that baking beauties imposter lol...


----------



## LMarie21 (Dec 16, 2013)

Even though I pre-ordered from Nordstrom's, I still ended up buying one a few minutes ago from MAC lol! Now I'm contemplating canceling my Nordstrom's lol. So happy Heroine is here to stay!


----------



## Dawn (Dec 16, 2013)

foxxylatina07 said:


> Wooo I haven't been here for a while. I wanted to know if I pre order it will I get charged right away or when it ships? Thank you lovelies =)


  Nice to see you back!!  =)


----------



## Dawn (Dec 16, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> This has been happening a lot lately-naked 3 posts in the RiRi holiday thread, PC posts here, etc. Comparison swatches are fine, but there's a reason there are separate discussion threads.


  A quick note to anyone reading....
  If you find posts that aren't where they are supposed to be, please click on the little orange flag and alert us, we would be happy to move it to the proper place.
  We are a little short handed right now and are recruiting MAC Chat Forum Moderators http://www.specktra.net/t/185838/now-recruiting-mac-chat-forum-moderators
  Thanks!


----------



## miss0annette (Dec 16, 2013)

I found shameless at a target near me. I bought it and swatched it and it looks lovely.   Maybe I'll use it in place of my Heroine. Although that's kind of silly now since it's perm.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 16, 2013)

Beautybuyer said:


> I see you blacked your name but not on the girls last response comment. Just to let you know


  Oh lord, thanks! I probably won't remove it - if it was the other lady's name I would but I'm not too concerned about my own! Thanks


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 16, 2013)

miss0annette said:


> Maybe I'll use it in place of my Heroine. Although that's kind of silly now since it's perm.


  Are they identical? I have shameless, do I really need heroine?


----------



## LouGarner (Dec 16, 2013)

hey ladies heroine is up


----------



## Dantea Tremaine (Dec 16, 2013)

LUVISLUV said:


> Fashion Boost pro longwear lip pencil www.lcmakeupblog.com


Thanks so much I heard NYX purple rain is a good liner also


----------



## LouGarner (Dec 16, 2013)

[ATTACHMENT=773]2013-12-17-06-38-13.jpg (337k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## miss0annette (Dec 16, 2013)

Dolly Snow said:


> Are they identical? I have shameless, do I really need heroine?


 



  There are many swatches of both on this thread. Here is Heroine on the left and Shamesless on the right. I say get both!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 16, 2013)

Yay shipping notification!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 16, 2013)

miss0annette said:


> There are many swatches of both on this thread. Here is Heroine on the left and Shamesless on the right. I say get both!


  I ordered thank you for the swatches!


----------



## ijesslovebeauty (Dec 16, 2013)

Just placed my order soo excited when I went on the mac website and saw heroine is back i yelled YES! lol yayy!!


----------



## miss0annette (Dec 16, 2013)

Dolly Snow said:


> I ordered thank you for the swatches! :eyelove:


  Glad I was able to help.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Dec 16, 2013)

Thank goodness I was checking my e-mails earlier. I ordered my first Heroine!


----------



## cocotears (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm surprised it's still there. Could it be that MAC possibly made enough stock?! *gasp* :thud:


----------



## Copperhead (Dec 16, 2013)

cocotears said:


> I'm surprised it's still there. Could it be that MAC possibly made enough stock?! *gasp*


  For a product that's supposed to be 'permanent', I certainly HOPE SO. LOL. I bet if it were LE it would've been gone long time ago.


----------



## cocotears (Dec 16, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> For a product that's supposed to be 'permanent', I certainly HOPE SO. LOL. I bet if it were LE it would've been gone long time ago.


  How long did CYY last when it was made permanent? And you're definitely right! It would have been longgg gone by now!


----------



## Copperhead (Dec 16, 2013)

cocotears said:


> *How long did CYY last when it was made permanent?* And you're definitely right! It would have been longgg gone by now!


  I don't really remember.


----------



## mpurek (Dec 16, 2013)

RedLadi said:


> I just ordered my herione l/s. i wish they would bring back the lipglass and lipliner. I never got it when it was released with fashion sets. And i got the l/p with the tropical taboo collection. I use it with pinks and purples.


The lip liner is available (atleast on the Canadian website) I ordered it with my lipstick. Go check! I just typed Heroine into search and it came up.


----------



## KrysMi (Dec 16, 2013)

So I've heard as well so I went to Bed Bath and Beyond with the Harmon cosmetics Dept and picked up 2   





Dantea Tremaine said:


> Thanks so much I heard NYX purple rain is a good liner also


----------



## DMcG9 (Dec 16, 2013)

mpurek said:


> The *lip liner* is available (atleast on the Canadian website) I ordered it with my lipstick. Go check! I just typed Heroine into search and it came up.


  It sold out earlier this afternoon. It'd been there for a few weeks now.


----------



## sweetsasha (Dec 16, 2013)

I got my heroine !!!!!!!


----------



## ElectricLady (Dec 16, 2013)

No email from mac but I checked their site and there's a shipping notice up for my order already. Kind of surprised.


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 16, 2013)

ElectricLady said:


> No email from mac but I checked their site and there's a shipping notice up for my order already. Kind of surprised.


yes they really sent these ouy very early! Mine is already in movement and will b to me tomorrow


----------



## KMQE716 (Dec 16, 2013)

Msgyal said:


> Heaux.


  A girl can dream lol


----------



## KMQE716 (Dec 16, 2013)

Serenityy said:


> Lavender Whip :heart2:  I finished one and  now I'm scared to use my backups lol!


  Lavender whip could totally be perm!


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Dec 16, 2013)

Holstrom4 said:


> Nice to see you back!!  =)


  Aww thank you Dawn =) Will try to post more often.  In other news I was able to get an extra Heroine lipstick since I have one in use already. I can't rave enough about this lipstick. It's such a sexy color for the fall and winter months. Even the hubs loves it. For those that haven't gotten this one pick it up it's a must have. I have lavender voltage from the limited edition collection by Maybelline and even though its a nice purple I feel like you need to build it up to get to full opacity and it's not as long lasting. Maybe if it were a matte like heroine I would've said dupe but to me it really isn't. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## illestVee (Dec 16, 2013)

I was browsing the MAC site earlier today after I placed my order and seen they updated my tracking already. Didn't get an email until hours later tho


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 16, 2013)

cocotears said:


> I'm surprised it's still there. Could it be that MAC possibly made enough stock?! *gasp*


----------



## keishapooh (Dec 16, 2013)

Mine has shipped. YAY


----------



## blushAHOLIC (Dec 16, 2013)

yup.. got my tracking info already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  is that lip liner on nordstrom in the tropical taboo collection heroine?


----------



## Copperhead (Dec 16, 2013)

blushAHOLIC said:


> yup.. got my tracking info already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It's Hip N Happy.


----------



## blushAHOLIC (Dec 16, 2013)

So why is everyone saying they got it when it released with tropical taboo


----------



## LoverOfMac (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm so anxious to get mine, since this will be my first time getting it!...but for the ladies who already recieved their shipping email what time did u order yours? I ordered mine at 9:50


----------



## Copperhead (Dec 16, 2013)

blushAHOLIC said:


> So why is everyone saying they got it when it released with tropical taboo


  Heroine lip pencil was previously available with the Tropical Taboo collection. I, too, got my Heroine lip pencil when it released with the TT collection.


----------



## blushAHOLIC (Dec 16, 2013)

oh ok


----------



## Copperhead (Dec 16, 2013)

blushAHOLIC said:


> oh ok


  I saw that pencil on Nordstrom and the purple on the pencil looks like Heroine but when I clicked on it, it was Hip N Happy.


----------



## marz81 (Dec 16, 2013)

LoverOfMac said:


> I'm so anxious to get mine, since this will be my first time getting it!...but for the ladies who already recieved their shipping email what time did u order yours? I ordered mine at 9:50


  I ordered mine at 9:11am CST and I haven't received my shipping confirmation.


----------



## blushAHOLIC (Dec 16, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> I saw that pencil on Nordstrom and the purple on the pencil looks like Heroine but when I clicked on it, it was Hip N Happy.


  same thing i was thinking.. i was thinking about ordering just to see what it was...


----------



## Athomasgsu (Dec 16, 2013)

I had absolutely NO reason to purchase this today, especially since I said I would wait to back to mac it. I caved in anyway (sign of a junkie). My rationale was my no make-up purchasing in January promise to myself. I decided I couldn't wait alll the way until February. Someone help me!!!!


----------



## bulbasaur359 (Dec 16, 2013)

I want to order but I leave for my mom's on saturday and worry UPS will take too long even with second day delivery. Ugh.


----------



## ElectricLady (Dec 16, 2013)

LoverOfMac said:


> I'm so anxious to get mine, since this will be my first time getting it!...but for the ladies who already recieved their shipping email what time did u order yours? I ordered mine at 9:50


  9:37 am est.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 16, 2013)

bulbasaur359 said:


> I want to order but I leave for my mom's on saturday and worry UPS will take too long even with second day delivery. Ugh.


 i used code NEXT and it gave me free overnight shipping. Hope this helps!


----------



## bulbasaur359 (Dec 16, 2013)

Dolly Snow said:


> i used code NEXT and it gave me free overnight shipping. Hope this helps!


  Oh wow overnight! Did it ship? Thank you for that info.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 16, 2013)

bulbasaur359 said:


> Oh wow overnight! Did it ship? Thank you for that info.


not yet lol I ordered later in the day. Glad I could help.


----------



## bulbasaur359 (Dec 16, 2013)

Well, I shouldn't have but a Heroine is headed my way. Oops lol. I was browsing on the site on my ipad to see if it had sold out yet and it added itself to my cart. Then free overnight? Umm, ya that was too hard to pass up lol.


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 16, 2013)

Here's Heroine on me...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 16, 2013)

bulbasaur359 said:


> Well, I shouldn't have but a Heroine is headed my way. Oops lol. I was browsing on the site on my ipad to see if it had sold out yet and it added itself to my cart. Then free overnight? Umm, ya that was too hard to pass up lol.


 lmao added itself to your cart. You're a hoot.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 16, 2013)

jennifae said:


> Here's Heroine on me...  :heart2:


 looks great on you.


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 16, 2013)

Dolly Snow said:


> looks great on you.


  Thank you!


----------



## SeaBreeze33 (Dec 16, 2013)

Did anyone else get Heroine today? I know it's being made permanent in Jan, but I passed on it every other time, so I figured why not get myself an early xmas gift


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 16, 2013)

It's permanent NOW.


----------



## SeaBreeze33 (Dec 16, 2013)

Dolly Snow said:


> i used code NEXT and it gave me free overnight shipping. Hope this helps!


  I tried it about an hour ago and I guess I missed it, I used the FAST code to get free 2nd day shipping


----------



## SeaBreeze33 (Dec 16, 2013)

shellygrrl said:


> It's permanent NOW.


  Oh I see, I read "in stores permanently in Janurary" on my email, so I figured this was going to be one of those low stock, sell out fast to build buzz type of releases.


----------



## bulbasaur359 (Dec 16, 2013)

Dolly Snow said:


> lmao added itself to your cart. You're a hoot.


  Actually MAC lags some on my ipad so I was trying to click on the swatch to see if it was still in stock and had to tap it several times and it added to bag for me lol. But, oh well.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 16, 2013)

bulbasaur359 said:


> Actually MAC lags some on my ipad so I was trying to click on the swatch to see if it was still in stock and had to tap it several times and it added to bag for me lol. But, oh well.


oh lol it lags on my phone, so I understand fully.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Dec 16, 2013)

I hope I like it on my nw15/20 complexion


----------



## bulbasaur359 (Dec 16, 2013)

Dolly Snow said:


> oh lol it lags on my phone, so I understand fully.


  Yup, I'd been debating whether or not to order when that happened lol so I'm cool with it. I hope I get it very soon. Can't wait. Thank you so much again for the code.


----------



## LMarie21 (Dec 17, 2013)

So happy all of you guys got Heroine!  I'm excited for this lippy   I got a shipment email, too and cannot wait for it to arrive!


----------



## kyoukona (Dec 17, 2013)

I just got mine! Wow lol after the riri hassle I'm suprised that it was so easy! lol hopefully pink couture is easy too


----------



## diamonddiva (Dec 17, 2013)

Mine is on its way!!!!!! So excited.


----------



## nasquiat (Dec 17, 2013)

No shipping notice yet. But then too I forgot the FAST code, lol


----------



## aboutalulu (Dec 17, 2013)

jennifae said:


> Here's Heroine on me...


  very very pretty!!


----------



## buffydiva (Dec 17, 2013)

nasquiat said:


> No shipping notice yet. But then too I forgot the FAST code, lol


I did too.


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 17, 2013)

aboutalulu said:


> very very pretty!!


  Thank you! So glad this was made perm. I never got a BU. Now I can just repurchase whenever I run out.


----------



## KrysMi (Dec 17, 2013)

I got purple rain  lip liner from nyx not sure if this will fit with heroine lipstick. What do you guys think?   [ATTACHMENT=774]NewImage.JPG (484k. JPG file)[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Dec 17, 2013)

It's here!!! I want to play but it was sitting on my step in -40 temps. I have to let it warm up lol.


----------



## mturner0516 (Dec 17, 2013)

I read that NYX purple rain liner is a dupe for Heroine. I have the liner but not the lipstick, it will def go....


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 17, 2013)

Got the notice that my 2 Heroines will arrive a day early on tomorrow :fluffy: So happy! Missed out on this the first time around and only have the liner. Got 2 (one for kit and one for personal) without hesitation lol. Now once I get my punk couture backups and I'll be happy


----------



## Luscious V (Dec 17, 2013)

I can't even post pictures of me wearing heroine


----------



## Luscious V (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## marz81 (Dec 17, 2013)

My Heroine will be here tomorrow.  I did the 2 day shipping. and my $2 credit has been refunded too.


----------



## bulbasaur359 (Dec 17, 2013)

No email but checked on the site and it's shipped. Hopefully be here tomorrow yay! I had regretted not picking this up before so glad I did.


----------



## LoverOfMac (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm so happy u ladies are receiving ur lippies...I'm just waiting patiently for my shipping email, I guess I should've did the 2nd day shipping!!


----------



## lizzylu23 (Dec 17, 2013)

My order is taking forever to get shipped by mac to ups...... I have called 2x and both cs ppl said different things    they suck!


----------



## GlitterMUA (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *lizzylu23* 



My order is taking forever to get shipped by mac to ups...... I have called 2x and both cs ppl said different things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   they suck!


 Same here. I haven't received a shipping notice yet. And of course since I'm a pro I wasn't able to take advantage of the shipping codes, so I have no idea when my order will be expected to arrive.. ugh


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm excited for ya'll to finally get your hands on it! it's a great colour!  I feel a bit stupid for buying two now, but oh well! It'll get used up.


----------



## lizzylu23 (Dec 17, 2013)

GlitterMUA said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *lizzylu23*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't know what is taking them forever to ship our stuff. They obviously have more than enough stock since Heroine is still not sold out.  The first person I talked to said that my stuff was packaged and ready to go and that they were just waiting for ups to show up to pick up ppackages. Second person said that my order is still in process @ their warehouse.  They don't know how bad I want my heroine lippies to get to me!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 17, 2013)

It shipped this morning yay!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 17, 2013)

GlitterMUA said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *lizzylu23*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a pro and I took advantage of the pro 2 day free shipping code that they have (it was in the email AND showed on the website when you logged on. I think it was PROFAST). This was the code that came immediately after the pro $2 2 day shipping code expired on Sunday. MAC has been interestingly generous with the shipping codes to pros lately. I just got my Smoked Purple recently with the free overnight pro code and then they had the $2 code which I skipped....only to follow it up with this free one. Now if only we could be so lucky for one to be in effect when PC goes live. I want my backups to ship free too lol


----------



## miss0annette (Dec 17, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I'm a pro and I took advantage of the pro 2 day free shipping code that they have (it was in the email AND showed on the website when you logged on. I think it was PROFAST). This was the code that came immediately after the pro $2 2 day shipping code expired on Sunday. MAC has been interestingly generous with the shipping codes to pros lately. I just got my Smoked Purple recently with the free overnight pro code and then they had the $2 code which I skipped....only to follow it up with this free one. Now if only we could be so lucky for one to be in effect when PC goes live. I want my backups to ship free too lol


  This is what I'm hoping for! I want free shipping when PC goes live. I hate paying shipping and it takes a week to get to Cali.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 17, 2013)

miss0annette said:


> This is what I'm hoping for! I want free shipping when PC goes live. I hate paying shipping and it takes a week to get to Cali.


So do I! And I really don't need to be convinced to order $150 worth of product to get free shipping lol. Wouldn't have been so hard if I didn't already have one set of the lippies already but I only need one round of backups for the kit and I have to decide if I'm getting any thing else from the collection. Still haven't decided on if I need anything from Magnetic Nudes or not. Still feeling proud that I skipped RiRi Holiday with no regrets so I'm feeling a little empowered lol. Like I have the ability to skip a MAC collection and survive! Lmao


----------



## miss0annette (Dec 17, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> So do I! And I really don't need to be convinced to order $150 worth of product to get free shipping lol. Wouldn't have been so hard if I didn't already have one set of the lippies already but I only need one round of backups for the kit and I have to decide if I'm getting any thing else from the collection. Still haven't decided on if I need anything from Magnetic Nudes or not. Still feeling proud that I skipped RiRi Holiday with no regrets so I'm feeling a little empowered lol. Like I have the ability to skip a MAC collection and survive! Lmao









I skipped Riri holiday too! lol However, I am really excited for PC and MN that I have already started stalking.


----------



## macgirl006 (Dec 17, 2013)

miss0annette said:


> :drinks: I skipped Riri holiday too! lol However, I am really excited for PC and MN that I have already started stalking.


 Me too  I've been stalking for a while!


----------



## MakeUpJunkee420 (Dec 17, 2013)

Ordered mine yesterday and still not shipped and i used code "next" for free overnight shipping


----------



## GlitterMUA (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *butterflyeyes* 




I'm a pro and I took advantage of the pro 2 day free shipping code that they have (it was in the email AND showed on the website when you logged on. I think it was PROFAST). This was the code that came immediately after the pro $2 2 day shipping code expired on Sunday. MAC has been interestingly generous with the shipping codes to pros lately. I just got my Smoked Purple recently with the free overnight pro code and then they had the $2 code which I skipped....only to follow it up with this free one. Now if only we could be so lucky for one to be in effect when PC goes live. I want my backups to ship free too lol


 See this is the 2nd time I have had issues with their dang shipping codes! I don't receive the emails about them (which was supposed to be fixed the last time I spoke with them) and the code that I attempted to put in didnt work!! I shall be calling them tonight.


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 17, 2013)

MakeUpJunkee420 said:


> Ordered mine yesterday and still not shipped and i used code "next" for free overnight shipping


they were shippin them very fast. It prob shipped but the info wasnt updated. Did u check on the mac website by ur order number?


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 17, 2013)

marz81 said:


> My Heroine will be here tomorrow.  I did the 2 day shipping. and my $2 credit has been refunded too.


good!


----------



## MakeUpJunkee420 (Dec 17, 2013)

AkeshialuvsMAC said:


> they were shippin them very fast. It prob shipped but the info wasnt updated. Did u check on the mac website by ur order number?


 Thank u! The shipping label has been created so hopefully it ships soon.


----------



## smileyt06 (Dec 17, 2013)

Mines will be here tomorrow. I can't wait!  Will get nyx purple rain liner today after work from my beauty supply store!


----------



## aboutalulu (Dec 17, 2013)

Mine will get here tomorrow too- i'm so excited! finally i'll have my first heroine lipstick. :-D


----------



## SeaBreeze33 (Dec 17, 2013)

Mine too, loving those expedited shipping codes


----------



## illestVee (Dec 17, 2013)

SeaBreeze33 said:


> Mine too, loving those expedited shipping codes


  Don't we all!! :eyelove:


----------



## LouGarner (Dec 17, 2013)

miss0annette said:


> There are many swatches of both on this thread. Here is Heroine on the left and Shamesless on the right. I say get both!


  do you have Heaux? if so could you swatch shameless next to it. i think they look similar


----------



## miss0annette (Dec 17, 2013)

Sorry babe. No Heaux here. Lol my biggest regret with the Riri collection. Maybe someone else will have it and be able to compare the two.


----------



## MUAddict (Dec 17, 2013)

Can't wait for my Heroine!!!!


----------



## marz81 (Dec 17, 2013)

GlitterMUA said:


> lizzylu23 said:
> 
> 
> > My order is taking forever to get shipped by mac to ups...... I have called 2x and both cs ppl said different things
> ...


  you can still take advantage of the shipping codes if you just put "PRO" in front of the fast, next, etc. I have had my codes applied that way.


----------



## bulbasaur359 (Dec 17, 2013)

Mine shipped today with overnight but it's still that stupid yellow bar for shipping label printed. I ordered last night. It's overnight wth Mac or ups. Just want it now so I can relax and not worry about it coming after I leave for the holiday. It's overnight I shouldn't have to worry kwim. I hope it changes to the green soon. Ugh.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 17, 2013)

bulbasaur359 said:


> Mine shipped today with overnight but it's still that stupid yellow bar for shipping label printed. I ordered last night. It's overnight wth Mac or ups. Just want it now so I can relax and not worry about it coming after I leave for the holiday. It's overnight I shouldn't have to worry kwim. I hope it changes to the green soon. Ugh.


 Mine just changed from yellow to green. Itll be here tomorrow. Hopefully yours will change soon.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 17, 2013)

Ordered mine on the 16th my order is still pending :/ . I forgot the Fast free s/h


----------



## mac-obsessed (Dec 17, 2013)

I find it odd that it hasn't gone out of stock yet? Maybe everyone's still broke from that riri over dose! Lol  I know I went cray cray


----------



## LoverOfMac (Dec 17, 2013)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Ordered mine on the 16th my order is still pending :/ . I forgot the Fast free s/h


  I'm in the same boat! I was really hoping to recieve it by Friday! Hopefully it ships out tmrw!!!


----------



## BabyDzz (Dec 17, 2013)

mac-obsessed said:


> I find it odd that it hasn't gone out of stock yet? Maybe everyone's still broke from that riri over dose! Lol I know I went cray cray


  I don't think its odd. Its apparent that MAC didn't make a lot of stock of the RRH collection, that's why it sold out so quickly. Since this is permanent there is a lot more stock and maybe a little less urgency amongst makeup fanatics to get it now.


----------



## mac-obsessed (Dec 17, 2013)

BabyDzz said:


> I don't think its odd. Its apparent that MAC didn't make a lot of stock of the RRH collection, that's why it sold out so quickly. Since this is permanent there is a lot more stock and maybe a little less urgency amongst makeup fanatics to get it now.


 true I just figured it would sell quick like flat out Fabulous. It's perment but highly sought after.


----------



## mpurek (Dec 17, 2013)

I ordered the lipstick and lip liner but only the lipstick shipped :crybaby:  I wonder why?


----------



## bulbasaur359 (Dec 18, 2013)

Yay! It's scheduled for tomorrow. The tracking finally went green.  Looking forward to some purple goodness. Thank you so much again for the code dolly snow. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 18, 2013)

bulbasaur359 said:


> Yay! It's scheduled for tomorrow. The tracking finally went green.  Looking forward to some purple goodness. Thank you so much again for the code dolly snow. I really appreciate it.


yay! No problem always willing to help. Have fun with your lippie.


----------



## macgirl006 (Dec 18, 2013)

Mine shipped! Ordered on Dec 16 without shipping code...


----------



## KrysMi (Dec 18, 2013)

Got the email it was shipped this morning


----------



## boujoischic (Dec 18, 2013)

Nordstrom canceled my order for Heroine that I placed over the weekend I saw the refund this morning.


----------



## matchachoco (Dec 18, 2013)

Mine should be here tomorrow!! Oh happy day!


----------



## trina11225 (Dec 18, 2013)

mac-obsessed said:


> true I just figured it would sell quick like flat out Fabulous. It's perment but highly sought after.


  yea, some are even now, like i don't need it have shameless, or sleek "mystic".


----------



## blushAHOLIC (Dec 18, 2013)

TOP row is  riri boy , strong woman and sleek mystic.. bottom row is heroine  shameless and heaux


----------



## blushAHOLIC (Dec 18, 2013)

Shameless looks more like strong woman then heroine


----------



## blushAHOLIC (Dec 18, 2013)

Natural lighting


----------



## busybee (Dec 18, 2013)

I got mine in the mail today.  I finally understand the hype.  The color is gorgeous!


----------



## mpurek (Dec 18, 2013)

busybee said:


> I got mine in the mail today.  I finally understand the hype.  The color is gorgeous!


  Me too! I just opened it and it is AMAZING! I'm still sad that MAC cancelled my Heroine lip liner but I guess I will try NYX Purple Rain. Any other lip liner suggestions preferably MAC?


----------



## 2browneyes (Dec 18, 2013)

Mpurek, I used Magenta with Heroine and it looked good.


----------



## aboutalulu (Dec 18, 2013)

yay! mine just got here! :-D and now i see what all the hype is about, the colour is beautiful!


----------



## Copperhead (Dec 18, 2013)

mpurek said:


> Me too! I just opened it and it is AMAZING! I'm still sad that MAC cancelled my Heroine lip liner but I guess I will try NYX Purple Rain. Any other lip liner suggestions preferably MAC?


  Have you tried MAC's Magenta? Or what about Fashion Boost (if still available somewhere)?


----------



## mpurek (Dec 18, 2013)

2browneyes said:


> Mpurek, I used Magenta with Heroine and it looked good.


  Awesome I will try Magenta when I get home. Thanks ladies


----------



## Amby79 (Dec 18, 2013)

Finally! My label was printed and it says by Friday I should have it. A lot of my orders from everywhere have been popping up earlier than expected though. I'm excited :-D  Oh and my hair will be done.....owwww! I will post a proper Specktra picture this time lol


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Dec 18, 2013)

So I ordered on Monday, and according to UPS it should be delivered to my home today.

  I'm excited to add Heroine and Up the Amp to my purple collection (which I didn't realize I had until I organized my lipsticks in my lipstick organizer last night....I have a lot of different shades of purple, pink and Red...)


----------



## GoldenGirl (Dec 18, 2013)

Ok so Heroine just came and thank goodness I wore a neutral eye today so as soon as the box came I ripped it open and put this lipstick on so I could finally see what all the fuss was about... and may I say...

  I am LOVING IT!  It makes my skin POP!  It makes my teeth look WHITE-ER!  It makes my lips look AMAZING!  And I bought Nightmoth when I bought Heroine because why not!  And so I lined my lips with Nightmoth and I'm like well OK THEN!  

  Yeah this is a winner.  It does look very similar to my Maybelline Brazen Berry, but since this is a matte, I'm anticipating longer wear.  

  Very pleased overall.  Now I see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## deadSAVVY (Dec 18, 2013)

GoldenGirl said:


> Ok so Heroine just came and thank goodness I wore a neutral eye today so as soon as the box came I ripped it open and put this lipstick on so I could finally see what all the fuss was about... and may I say...  I am LOVING IT!  It makes my skin POP!  It makes my teeth look WHITE-ER!  It makes my lips look AMAZING!  And I bought Nightmoth when I bought Heroine because why not!  And so I lined my lips with Nightmoth and I'm like well OK THEN!    Yeah this is a winner.  It does look very similar to my Maybelline Brazen Berry, but since this is a matte, I'm anticipating longer wear.    Very pleased overall.  Now I see what all the fuss is about.


 Ok I trust you I pulled the trigger lol. Pics!! I threw in nightmoth also


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 18, 2013)

Just got Heroine and I'm wearing it right now. I dig it. I wouldn't like it as much if it wasn't matte, though. I think that's what makes the difference for me. The color, I can take it or leave it.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Dec 18, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Just got Heroine and I'm wearing it right now. I dig it. I wouldn't like it as much if it wasn't matte, though. I think that's what makes the difference for me. The color, I can take it or leave it.


  Trust  me!  LOL!  It's quite bold, so it's not for the faint of heart, but I think it seems to pair nicely with most skin tones.  I can see now why folks were stalking it and buying multiple backups.  I'll see if I can take a decent pic in here with my sad office lighting.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 18, 2013)

GoldenGirl said:


> Trust  me!  LOL!  It's quite bold, so it's not for the faint of heart, but I think it seems to pair nicely with most skin tones.  I can see now why folks were stalking it and buying multiple backups.  I'll see if I can take a decent pic in here with my sad office lighting.


  You think Heroine is bold? I think it's pretty soft. I guess that's because I'm a red/coral girl.


----------



## Luscious V (Dec 18, 2013)

Heroine on me today I recieved my box from Mac I back up on 2 for now don't know how much heroine in gonna use


----------



## deadSAVVY (Dec 18, 2013)

Luscious V said:


> Heroine on me today I recieved my box from Mac I back up on 2 for now don't know how much heroine in gonna use


 Gorgeous!


----------



## LMarie21 (Dec 18, 2013)

The UPS guy delivered mine a few minutes ago.  I already know this is gonna be one of my favorite lipsticks.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Dec 18, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> You think Heroine is bold? I think it's pretty soft. I guess that's because I'm a red/coral girl.


  LOL!  Yes for me, this is quite the statement.  I'm loving it though, the more I look at myself in the mirror I'm like wow, this is really  nice!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 18, 2013)

Luscious V said:


> Heroine on me today I recieved my box from Mac I back up on 2 for now don't know how much heroine in gonna use


  Smokin' hot!


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 18, 2013)

GoldenGirl said:


> LOL!  Yes for me, this is quite the statement.  I'm loving it though, the more I look at myself in the mirror I'm like wow, this is really  nice!


  Ha! Glad you like it. I kept it on for awhile and liked it better as it settled in. I see why all the purple fiends love it, but it's not in my wheelhouse.


----------



## JJJewels (Dec 18, 2013)

Heard a rumour the new Heroine is different than the old. Any comparison pics?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 18, 2013)

Luscious V said:


> Heroine on me today I recieved my box from Mac I back up on 2 for now don't know how much heroine in gonna use


  Very Pretty!!


----------



## MereBear (Dec 18, 2013)

I want the lip glass now!!! Why couldn't they just make everything heroine permanent????


----------



## MereBear (Dec 18, 2013)

Luscious V said:


> Heroine on me today I recieved my box from Mac I back up on 2 for now don't know how much heroine in gonna use


  So pretty!!!


----------



## Amby79 (Dec 18, 2013)

I just got my samples from my Nordies order of Heroine .......(-_-) my face when I saw this box ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now I love them because they spoil me to death, but I need to have a talk with someone, seriously lol!


----------



## KrysMi (Dec 18, 2013)

Luscious V said:


> Heroine on me today I recieved my box from Mac I back up on 2 for now don't know how much heroine in gonna use


  Very pretty I like how you did your purple smoky eyes too


----------



## Luscious V (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks everybody  I wish I would of gotten the lip liner


----------



## ElectricLady (Dec 18, 2013)

So happy that I FINALLY got my hands on Heroine. It's so pretty. Can't wait to wear it outside of the house. :eyelove:


----------



## JenJay (Dec 18, 2013)

Thankfully, I have the liner & gloss, but still waiting for my lipstick delivery scheduled for COB today. I'm stalking in my own house


----------



## mommyluvsmac (Dec 18, 2013)

Omg I just got my heroine today and I must say I'm a heroine addict!! I freaking love this lipstick! Now I see what all the fuss is about!!


----------



## User38 (Dec 18, 2013)

^^ enjoy!


----------



## alanaberry111 (Dec 18, 2013)

My sis heroine i warned her not to buy any remakes mac always changes formula and color now she will be returning the lot she got so just in case anyone was wondering how it look a mauvy mess


----------



## boujoischic (Dec 18, 2013)

.This is a pic of me wearing  the Heroine that was released with the fashion sets no lip liner. I was awaiting an order from Nordstrom for a new one but they canceled my order for some reason. I guess when I get around to reordering I can compare the colors to see if they are the same.


----------



## bulbasaur359 (Dec 18, 2013)

I wish UPS would drop off mine already. It's after 5 here my time. I want it before my hubby comes home. Otherwise he'll be all what did you buy now blah blah lol. Plus, I'm impatient when it comes to MAC.


----------



## JenJay (Dec 18, 2013)

It just arrived :nanas: !  When he rang the bell, I ran to the door like a true addict lol! He was so sweet and apologized for the delay.  DMV traffic. Gave him a generous holiday tip . The lippy is way too cold, and don't want to break it. Once room temp, it's on!!!!


----------



## LoverOfMac (Dec 18, 2013)

Just recieved my shipping information & my lippie will arrive Friday! I can't wait!!!


----------



## BabyDzz (Dec 18, 2013)

alanaberry111 said:


> My sis heroine i warned her not to buy any remakes mac always changes formula and color now she will be returning the lot she got so just in case anyone was wondering how it look a mauvy mess


  So, youre saying that the Heroines are different colors? That's disappointing.


----------



## keishapooh (Dec 18, 2013)

Got mine today, too!! SO EXCITED


----------



## User38 (Dec 18, 2013)

^ it can happen.  Depend on the factory/batches/lots -- the same colour will be slightly different but I don't know if it's the case here.


----------



## Copperhead (Dec 18, 2013)

boujoischic said:


> .This is a pic of me wearing the Heroine that was released with the fashion sets no lip liner. I was awaiting an order from Nordstrom for a new one but they canceled my order for some reason. I guess when I get around to reordering I can compare the colors to see if they are the same.


  It looks great on you!


----------



## boujoischic (Dec 18, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> It looks great on you!


 Thanks so much Copperhead


----------



## JenJay (Dec 18, 2013)

JJJewels said:


> Heard a rumour the new Heroine is different than the old. Any comparison pics?


  Yeah, I saw that people are complaining about the variation. I don't have the previous version, but would love to see a comparison.


----------



## Copperhead (Dec 18, 2013)

MAC has been known for doing that. It's happened before with other lippies they brought back.


----------



## keishapooh (Dec 18, 2013)

Anyone looking for a purple gloss to put on top their Heroine, try Maybelline Color Sensational Vision in Violet . I lined my lips with NYX Purple Rain and put Vision in Violet on top of my Heroine. It really made it pop


----------



## miss0annette (Dec 18, 2013)

I think there was an issue with variations on CYY too. The original vs the perm version


----------



## boujoischic (Dec 18, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> MAC has been known for doing that. It's happened before with other lippies they brought back.


 Yeah I've heard that when they repromoted lavender whip the newest version was very different more pink than lavender.


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 18, 2013)

Well that would suck if it was a different version/color. I have the original and it's perfect the way it is. I also have the original Lavender Whip I bought off someone, as the "new" version didn't appeal to me color-wise, it's most definitely not the same.


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 18, 2013)

JenJay said:


> Yeah, I saw that people are complaining about the variation. I don't have the previous version, but would love to see a comparison.


 a new heroine it does look different brighter if that makes sense from the picture I have seen unless people are using lip liners to change the color a bit


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 18, 2013)

novocainedreams said:


> Well that would suck if it was a different version/color. I have the original and it's perfect the way it is. I also have the original Lavender Whip I bought off someone, as the "new" version didn't appeal to me color-wise, it's most definitely not the same.


I wanted the old lavander whip too it was so different from the new old they put out


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 18, 2013)

I picked up my package from ups this morning. Not sure what the original Heroine looked like but this is what mine looked like in the tube 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I also swatched it along side Shameless and Heaux since I noticed it asked on here. I know it's been done already but figured I throw my swatches out there too. Heaux isn't remotely close obviously so I'm not sure why anyone wanted the comparison. Shameless is close and an acceptable dupe but if you can get Heroine I'd say get it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Shameless (left), Heroine (center), Heaux (right)


----------



## Copperhead (Dec 18, 2013)

boujoischic said:


> Yeah I've heard that when they repromoted lavender whip the newest version was very different more pink than lavender.


  Yep. I was ready to call it Pink Whip. LOL. I mean it's lavender but you can tell it's different. I didn't get the original. I believe they did it with Runaway Red, the one from the Cook Shop collection differed a bit from the one from the original MAC Me Over collection. Also, the Candy Yum Yum that came out with By Request wasn't quite as 'neon' as the original from the Quite Cute collection. That's just two that come to mind immediately.


----------



## JenJay (Dec 18, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I picked up my package from ups this morning. Not sure what the original Heroine looked like but this is what mine looked like in the tube
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks!! Side note, what nail polish are you wearing??? Very pretty!


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 18, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Shameless (left), Heroine (center), Heaux (right)


  I still can't find Shameless! LOL. Everywhere I go the matte balms are picked clean.


----------



## Amby79 (Dec 18, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I picked up my package from ups this morning. Not sure what the original Heroine looked like but this is what mine looked like in the tube
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Well, I hope mine looks like yours lol. I'm already having issues with another order from mac smh


----------



## alanaberry111 (Dec 18, 2013)

I think the best purple i own is belladonna liptar true purple


----------



## Copperhead (Dec 18, 2013)

alanaberry111 said:


> I think the best purple i own is belladonna liptar true purple


  I regret tremendously not snagging that before it was gone.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 18, 2013)

JenJay said:


> Thanks!! Side note, what nail polish are you wearing??? Very pretty!


Thank you! It's Zoya nail polish. The color is Payton (I'm assuming it's the dark purple holographic one that's showing and not the accent nail lol which is a pixie dust pink color of theirs called Arabella). Got a huge haul of their polishes from their Black Friday sale.


----------



## alanaberry111 (Dec 18, 2013)

boujoischic said:


> .This is a pic of me wearing  the Heroine that was released with the fashion sets no lip liner. I was awaiting an order from Nordstrom for a new one but they canceled my order for some reason. I guess when I get around to reordering I can compare the colors to see if they are the same.


Yessss thats the real deal right there girl it looks great on you!


----------



## boujoischic (Dec 18, 2013)

alanaberry111 said:


> Yessss thats the real deal right there girl it looks great on you!


 Lol Thank you it's a great color. I hope the perm one isn't too different.


----------



## alanaberry111 (Dec 18, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> I regret tremendously not snagging that before it was gone.


yes girl and a tube last eons I gave my friend the tiniest bit she still has it a year and half later


----------



## alanaberry111 (Dec 18, 2013)

boujoischic said:


> Lol Thank you it's a great color. I hope the perm one isn't too different.


my sis is returning all hers :-\


----------



## alanaberry111 (Dec 18, 2013)

Amby79 said:


> Well, I hope mine looks like yours lol. I'm already having issues with another order from mac smh


this heroine looks more magenta


----------



## Copperhead (Dec 18, 2013)

alanaberry111 said:


> yes girl and a tube last eons I gave my friend the tiniest bit she still has it a year and half later


  That's great. If I had known it was limited I wouldn't have waited. That's what I get for waiting. Katricia was another purple one that I waited too long to grab and ended up not getting.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 18, 2013)

novocainedreams said:


> I still can't find Shameless! LOL. Everywhere I go the matte balms are picked clean.


 I found it and keep finding it once I stopped looking for it. And every time I come across it there is always only one lonely Shameless sitting there lol. I have an extra one that I will probably put in my clearance bin for the price that I paid for it. I started buying them every time I saw them and letting my friends know so they could just come pay me back for them...that way they wouldn't have to risk it being gone before they could get to the store to snag it. Said I would start putting any others I find on here in the clearance bin since so many people were still having trouble finding them. I honestly thought that it might have gotten easier for everyone since I was starting to find them without looking for them now lol.    





alanaberry111 said:


> I think the best purple i own is belladonna liptar true purple


 STILL hate that I don't have that one. Had to mix a poor man's dupe that isn't quite the same using Hoochie and Rx  lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 18, 2013)

After a big problem with UPS, I am going right now to pick up my Heroine from the facility.


----------



## alanaberry111 (Dec 18, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> That's great. If I had known it was limited I wouldn't have waited. That's what I get for waiting. Katricia was another purple one that I waited too long to grab and ended up not getting.


awww man yeah they never say what's limited with lip tars uuugh


----------



## boujoischic (Dec 18, 2013)

alanaberry111 said:


> this heroine looks more magenta


 That's so disappointing I'm in no hurry to get a new one for sure now. I'm glad I still have plenty of my original. I'm gonna just enjoy my purple fix from my PC lippies.


----------



## Amby79 (Dec 18, 2013)

alanaberry111 said:


> this heroine looks more magenta


  That makes me sad :'( I've waited so long for this and the chance it may be different sucks. I will just use my liners *double sigh*


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 18, 2013)

I guess it's a plus when you didn't have something the first time around because honestly I like the Heroine I received today (tried it on with my Heroine lip liner that I have a back up of thankfully) and I'm content with it. I don't have the old one to compare it to so I can't be disappointed. Same thing with Lavender Whip. I actually love the repromote. Never had the original so I don't know what that was like. But I loved LW and wore it a lot...and was so happy that I was able to get a backup. This is one of those times where ignorance truly is bliss lol


----------



## Amby79 (Dec 18, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I guess it's a plus when you didn't have something the first time around because honestly I like the Heroine I received today (tried it on with my Heroine lip liner that I have a back up of thankfully) and I'm content with it. I don't have the old one to compare it to so I can't be disappointed. Same thing with Lavender Whip. I actually love the repromote. Never had the original so I don't know what that was like. But I loved LW and wore it a lot...and was so happy that I was able to get a backup. This is one of those times where ignorance truly is bliss lol


  I'm going to roll with you on this lol. I will be happy even if it kills me Lmtao


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Dec 18, 2013)

i have heroine from reel sexy and 2 from fashion sets sooo i'd looove to see a comparison swatch from the perm vs last one cuz i was gonna give my BU away as a xmas gift but hmmm maaaaybe i need to hold off on that shyt cuz i'd be pretty peeeeed off if that shyt is a noticeable difference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and yeeeeees Shameless is actually a touch more purpler than heroine. i actually think shameless is what heroine should've been cuz heroine has more of the red base in it. love shameless


----------



## macgirl006 (Dec 18, 2013)

[@]Dolly Snow[/@] Did you get your lippie?


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 18, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> STILL hate that I don't have that one. Had to mix a poor man's dupe that isn't quite the same using Hoochie and Rx lol


  I thought it would be easier too, but nothing seems to have re-stocked anywhere around me. :-/

  Ugh, I was so disappointed Belladonna was discontinued...I have NO IDEA WHY either. It's so popular! I had to do the same mix with Hoochie and Rx...still not quite the same though, lol.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Dec 18, 2013)

Well I'm happy with my Heroine cause I have nothing else to compare it to.  Gon wear that bad boy tomorrow!

  I do have the original Lavender Whip tho.


----------



## alanaberry111 (Dec 18, 2013)

boujoischic said:


> That's so disappointing I'm in no hurry to get a new one for sure now. I'm glad I still have plenty of my original. I'm gonna just enjoy my purple fix from my PC lippies.


i Know it sucks


----------



## deadSAVVY (Dec 18, 2013)

boujoischic said:


> .This is a pic of me wearing  the Heroine that was released with the fashion sets no lip liner. I was awaiting an order from Nordstrom for a new one but they canceled my order for some reason. I guess when I get around to reordering I can compare the colors to see if they are the same.


 Love love love! Crossing my fingers that it's the same color as the FS release!  you rockin that lip tho!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 18, 2013)

macgirl006 said:


> [@]Dolly Snow[/@] Did you get your lippie?


 at the ups facility now. Waiting for a clerk. Oh the hassle.


----------



## alanaberry111 (Dec 18, 2013)

Amby79 said:


> That makes me sad :'( I've waited so long for this and the chance it may be different sucks. I will just use my liners *double sigh*


hey u !ah like it though


----------



## Amby79 (Dec 18, 2013)

alanaberry111 said:


> hey u !ah like it though


  I think I will  plus I have my dupes, so I'm all purpled up for a while lol


----------



## macgirl006 (Dec 18, 2013)

Dolly Snow said:


> at the ups facility now. Waiting for a clerk. Oh the hassle.


 Tell me about it! Between specktra mobile acting up and me not using the fast shipping code! Hassle sums it up! At least you are mins away from having that bad boy in your hands. I'm happy for you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 18, 2013)

macgirl006 said:


> Tell me about it! Between specktra mobile acting up and me not using the fast shipping code! Hassle sums it up! At least you are mins away from having that bad boy in your hands. I'm happy for you!


When is yours do for delivery? I swear hassle is the worse. I finally got my lippie after some serious crap.


----------



## macgirl006 (Dec 18, 2013)

Dolly Snow said:


> When is yours do for delivery? I swear hassle is the worse. I finally got my lippie after some serious crap.


 Lol not sure. It's stuck on label created. It's  strange cuz I'm not in a rush. Maybe because it's perm and I know I can always get it? Not sure but maybe by friday or monday...I WILL survive!!!!


----------



## bulbasaur359 (Dec 18, 2013)

Dolly Snow said:


> at the ups facility now. Waiting for a clerk. Oh the hassle.


  What happened? I'm glad you got it but still how annoying.


----------



## bulbasaur359 (Dec 18, 2013)

My Heroine arrived yay! Came at 7 something as I was about to dish up dinner but better late then never. I was so worried there would've an exception just bc I'm heading out of town and that's my luck but I have it and no more online orders until I know it will come after I return lol. Now I'm interested in the Punk Couture lippie. Like I really need more lippies lol.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 18, 2013)

bulbasaur359 said:


> What happened? I'm glad you got it but still how annoying.


  Well UPS wouldn't honor the Next day air. So I called them, they said they couldn't do anything. Then I recalled spoke to someone else, and they were able to help me. They said they would give me a call back before the days out for my pickup at the facility. Well I called every 3 hours incase. Finally at 7pm my time, I call the lady informs me it has been on the shelf waiting for pickup since 1pm. She then informs me they close in thirty min. I had to rush there, but finally I got it.


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 18, 2013)

Original heroine. .. new heroine  Original heroine


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 18, 2013)

AkeshialuvsMAC said:


> Original heroine. .. new heroine  Original heroine


  Looks the exact same to me. People be trippin'!


----------



## BabyDzz (Dec 18, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Looks the exact same to me. People be trippin'!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Dec 18, 2013)

is it the original as in reel sexy or fashion sets??? the perm version would be the 3rd release


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 18, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Looks the exact same to me. People be trippin'!


lol I only saw a difference in the tube a lil but on once I swatched it I saw none. Idk maybe they got a diff batch my original is A13 new one is AA3


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 18, 2013)

BabyDzz said:


> Thanks for this Akeshia! I don't have the original but still want the color that I've been seeing since it was released.  :lol:


yes its a beautiful purple


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 18, 2013)

KiKi Kontour said:


> is it the original as in reel sexy or fashion sets??? the perm version would be the 3rd release


my original came from from one of the 1st two limited edition releases. The new one came from the last release this week


----------



## Beautybuyer (Dec 18, 2013)

AkeshialuvsMAC said:


> Original heroine. .. new heroine  Original heroine


  Looks the same to me too lol. I swear people do that so they can be like "original $80" lol Don't fall for the trap ladies


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Dec 18, 2013)

I ordered Heroine for one of my friends and I finally got the shipping confirmation last morning... for a while there I was worried that it would get back-ordered or something. -_-
Anywho, she'd ordered the lippie back when it came out in the sets (I think) but long story short, it got back-ordered and eventually her order got cancelled. Hopefully it'll arrive by next Saturday so I can give it to her as a (belated) Christmas present. 




That plus the mini lip tars I bought. I've been trying to cajole her into trying them but she hates using lip brushes... looks like that's gonna change.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Dec 18, 2013)

AkeshialuvsMAC said:


> my original came from from one of the* 1st two limited edition releases*. The new one came from the last release this week








 i feel like im in retard mode...ooooh wait...dmn!! im stupid...i was reading it like it WAS both from the 1st 2 lol until i comprehended "one of the 1st two" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ooooooh noooooow i get it. i mean im sure folks are trippin off the slightest little detail from the perm n le's but i was just curious (plus i wanna make sure before i give my shyt away lol) i'll wait til it hits the counter to compare all 3.

  thanx kesh!!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Dec 18, 2013)

hoshiakari_ said:


> I ordered Heroine for one of my friends and I finally got the shipping confirmation last morning... for a while there I was worried that it would get back-ordered or something. -_-
> Anywho, she'd ordered the lippie back when it came out in the sets (I think) but long story short, it got back-ordered and eventually her order got cancelled. Hopefully it'll arrive by next Saturday so I can give it to her as a (belated) Christmas present.
> 
> 
> ...


  i got the 4 pc and 12 pc of the mini lip tars! i think more brands should do mini lippies cuz i'd feel more comfortable buying sets vs the full size. maaaaan them lip tars could outlast the dmn energizer bunny. i wont lie...i hate lip brushes too but im tryin to practice more with them for precise applications. other than that i dab my lip tars on n clean em up wit liners. sebastian is my faaaaavorite tho.


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Dec 18, 2013)

I only own two and you're right, they're probably going to outlast ME. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not a big fan of lip brushes either but I don't mind using 'em to put the product on. I'd really like a set for myself but I've been buying so much ish this month that it's going to take me a while to get around to buying new stuff.
Ooh... the 12 pc set is still available in Sephora maybe I won't have to wait.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Dec 18, 2013)

hoshiakari_ said:


> I only own two and you're right, they're probably going to outlast ME.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  yeeeeeeea giiiiiiiiiirl. i missed out on the 12 pc set the first time bein greedy waitin on the 20% off sale then i was like pleeeeease makeup gawds make this shyt available before CRIMMUS and ho ho hoooo wut do ya know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it came back in stock juuuuuust in time for me to use my $20 off gift card.


----------



## bulbasaur359 (Dec 18, 2013)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol I am glad you will survive. I love it, I think it is a very flattering purple. It sucks when ups takes forever but hey at least you aren't in a rush.
> 
> Well UPS wouldn't honor the Next day air. So I called them, they said they couldn't do anything. Then I recalled spoke to someone else, and they were able to help me. They said they would give me a call back before the days out for my pickup at the facility. Well I called every 3 hours incase. Finally at 7pm my time, I call the lady informs me it has been on the shelf waiting for pickup since 1pm. She then informs me they close in thirty min. I had to rush there, but finally I got it.


  That really sucks. Any idea why they didn't want to honor the overnight? I had no trouble with that on mine so it sounds like a UPS screw up. I am glad to be done with shipments for awhile as this holiday season seems to be messing up everyone. But, at least you got it and didn't have to pay for shipping.


----------



## NewChick10 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *alanaberry111* 



I think the best purple i own is belladonna liptar true purple


  I have Belladonna, Katricia and Hoochie and love them all.  I really love Belladonna, I can't find anything like it so I have been using it sparingly.


----------



## Amby79 (Dec 18, 2013)

AkeshialuvsMAC said:


> Original heroine. .. new heroine  Original heroine


  You're awesome


----------



## Amby79 (Dec 18, 2013)

Beautybuyer said:


> Looks the same to me too lol. I swear people do that so they can be like "original $80" lol Don't fall for the trap ladies


  I still wouldn't buy that ish lol. Me and my bootleg heroine lipsticks would be just fine lol


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hm, now that I've acquired the infamous heroine,  I'm underwhelmed. It's not what I expected.  In fact,  I have other purple lippies are much prettier.  However, I'm keeping it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 19, 2013)

bulbasaur359 said:


> That really sucks. Any idea why they didn't want to honor the overnight? I had no trouble with that on mine so it sounds like a UPS screw up. I am glad to be done with shipments for awhile as this holiday season seems to be messing up everyone. But, at least you got it and didn't have to pay for shipping.


Honestly. I have no idea. My package was ontime and everything. It was exceptioned and then held. So I was forced to call and see what happened. Oh yes I am just glad I didn't have to pay shipping.


----------



## matchachoco (Dec 19, 2013)

So, I ordered 2 Heroines (1 for me and 1 for a gift) and yesterday there were 2 packages on my porch. I though they must have put 1 in each box but no, 1 box had my order of 2 Heroines, the other had a Heroine and a Diva. Both had the same order number and my address on the packing slips. They only charged me for my order.  Well, my guilty conscience won't let me keep the mistaken order, and honestly, I don't want extra lipstick hanging around (trying to get my collection down), so I called and MAC is sending a prepaid return label and I'm sending the extra order back. I'd hate to think someone didn't get their order because of me (though MAC is good about replacing lost orders, that happened to me once).


----------



## Ana A (Dec 19, 2013)

DeeDee2013 said:


> Hm, now that I've acquired the infamous heroine, I'm underwhelmed. It's not what I expected. In fact, I have other purple lippies are much prettier. However, I'm keeping it.


  I bought the one that was released last April w/ backups and those were my thoughts exactly. It's a pretty purple but I feel it doesn't stand out as much as I would like it to do so (NC42), I prefer strong woman.


----------



## Ajigglin (Dec 19, 2013)

novocainedreams said:


> I still can't find Shameless! LOL. Everywhere I go the matte balms are picked clean.


  Same.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 19, 2013)

AkeshialuvsMAC said:


> Original heroine. .. new heroine  Original heroine





erine1881 said:


> Looks the exact same to me. People be trippin'!


 Ok, so it's NOT just me! Lol. I want to see swatches of this massive difference that some people are making it seem like there is. Not that it would sway me either way....I can't miss what I never had or can't ever get but it would be nice to see what all the fuss is really about.


----------



## HMC (Dec 19, 2013)

Woah, you guys...I must have missed something! MAC did a Heroine Lipglass too?? I must have been living under a rock or something lol!!


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 19, 2013)

HMC said:


> Woah, you guys...I must have missed something! MAC did a Heroine Lipglass too?? I must have been living under a rock or something lol!!


Girl yes and it the bomb so much so I have 2 I hope they bring heroine lipglass back to


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Dec 19, 2013)

matchachoco said:


> Well, my guilty conscience won't let me keep the mistaken order, and honestly, I don't want extra lipstick hanging around (trying to get my collection down), so I called and MAC is sending a prepaid return label and I'm sending the extra order back. I'd hate to think someone didn't get their order because of me (though MAC is good about replacing lost orders, that happened to me once).


  shyyyyyyyyyyyyt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u better than ME!!! mac got more than enuff money to replace orders. i remember they missed ONE item out of my order and they resent the WHOLE order for me. since i didnt need 2 pink lip palettes n etc i sent it back for a refund. hmph FREE mac...thank you i'll take that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  hell let me place an order for them to phk up....


----------



## ElectricLady (Dec 19, 2013)

For me, it's probably a good thing they didn't bring the lipglass back! Since I don't really like putting gloss on top of lipstick, I'd have to buy the lip liner so I could wear the liner and gloss together. I'm supposed to be saving money lol.


----------



## RayRay88 (Dec 19, 2013)

My Heroine has shipped from Nordies, yaaay!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Dec 19, 2013)

It that photo they look the same to me!!! People are just trying to make a way to still charge high prices for the 'original' . And it's a shame some people gonna fall for it.... Smh


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 19, 2013)

ElectricLady said:


> For me, it's probably a good thing they didn't bring the lipglass back! Since I don't really like putting gloss on top of lipstick, I'd have to buy the lip liner so I could wear the liner and gloss together. I'm supposed to be saving money lol.


Someone saided they were I guess they are not i have 2 so I'm good for awhile I love the heroine liner to more so much then the lipstick and I wear the liner with the gloss its so beautiful that way


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 19, 2013)

The swatches of heroine looks the same which is good but mac needs to keep the formula the same nothing like loving something only to go back and it different like cyy and lavander whip I hope everybody just enjoy thier lippie


----------



## matchachoco (Dec 19, 2013)

KiKi Kontour said:


> shyyyyyyyyyyyyt   u better than ME!!! mac got more than enuff money to replace orders. i remember they missed ONE item out of my order and they resent the WHOLE order for me. since i didnt need 2 pink lip palettes n etc i sent it back for a refund. hmph FREE mac...thank you i'll take that    hell let me place an order for them to phk up....


 I was tempted for sure!


----------



## trina11225 (Dec 19, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> Someone saided they were I guess they are not i have 2 so I'm good for awhile I love the heroine liner to more so much then the lipstick and I wear the liner with the gloss its so beautiful that way


  i wear my liner like that too, actually i'm finding out i like the liners with the gloss and the not lipstick with gloss these days.


----------



## bluelitzer (Dec 19, 2013)

matchachoco said:


> Well, my guilty conscience won't let me keep the mistaken order, and honestly, I don't want extra lipstick hanging around (trying to get my collection down), so I called and MAC is sending a prepaid return label and I'm sending the extra order back. I'd hate to think someone didn't get their order because of me (though MAC is good about replacing lost orders, that happened to me once).


  That's awesome. It's always good karma!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 19, 2013)

Ladies you scared me there for a moment I thought I was getting a knock off Heroine LMAO!! ...Please don't do that to me again glad it looks the same


----------



## misfitted (Dec 19, 2013)

alanaberry111 said:


> I think the best purple i own is belladonna liptar true purple


  I am still hurt over missing out on this one after all of this time lol...


----------



## iqaganda (Dec 19, 2013)

Looks like the old and new heroine looks the same! My friend from Canada helped me to get 2 for borh me and my sister and I do have the one released from Fashion Sets too. I'll do some comparing once I receive it.  But honestly, I like Strong Woman more and good to last me forever with backups! Lol!


----------



## jcamille3 (Dec 19, 2013)

Is the liner going to become permanent?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 19, 2013)

Wore Heroine today with a little bit of of Nightmoth. I'm in purple lippie heaven with the recent releases.


----------



## martiangurll (Dec 19, 2013)

You look gorgeous butterflyeyes!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 19, 2013)

martiangurll said:


> You look gorgeous butterflyeyes!


Thank you


----------



## mpurek (Dec 19, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Wore Heroine today with a little bit of of Nightmoth. I'm in purple lippie heaven with the recent releases.


  Looks amazing on you! :eyelove:


----------



## Amby79 (Dec 19, 2013)

My original nordies order shipped, I could if skipped mac lol. :nanas: I will be smothered in heroine.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 20, 2013)

mpurek said:


> Looks amazing on you! :eyelove:


 Thank you!


----------



## bulbasaur359 (Dec 20, 2013)

Wore Heroine today! Really like it. Probably got a few looks at the local Target lol but oh well. Leaves a magenta stain and is gorgeous too and very very long lasting at that. So glad I got it this time.


----------



## LouGarner (Dec 20, 2013)

i wore heroine yesterday and it didn't look as purple as I remember it being.


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 20, 2013)

JenJay said:


> Yeah, I saw that people are complaining about the variation. I don't have the previous version, but would love to see a comparison.


I posted pics hun take a look


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 20, 2013)

Amby79 said:


> You're awesome


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 20, 2013)

DeeDee2013 said:


> Hm, now that I've acquired the infamous heroine,  I'm underwhelmed. It's not what I expected.  In fact,  I have other purple lippies are much prettier.  However, I'm keeping it.


oh no! Sorry to hear it wasnt wat u expected


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 20, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Wore Heroine today with a little bit of of Nightmoth. I'm in purple lippie heaven with the recent releases.


pretty!!!!


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 20, 2013)

KiKi Kontour said:


> i feel like im in retard mode...ooooh wait...dmn!! im stupid...i was reading it like it WAS both from the 1st 2 lol until i comprehended "one of the 1st two" :haha: ooooooh noooooow i get it. i mean im sure folks are trippin off the slightest little detail from the perm n le's but i was just curious (plus i wanna make sure before i give my shyt away lol) i'll wait til it hits the counter to compare all 3.  thanx kesh!!


lmao!


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 20, 2013)

[@]boujoischic[/@]  Wats ur batch number on ur heroine from the fashion sets


----------



## Addict4MAC (Dec 20, 2013)

I finally tried on Heroine for the first time and just wasn't wowed.


----------



## boujoischic (Dec 20, 2013)

AkeshialuvsMAC said:


> [@]boujoischic[/@]  Wats ur batch number on ur heroine from the fashion sets


 I will check it for you when I get home this evening.


----------



## buffydiva (Dec 20, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> I finally tried on Heroine for the first time and just wasn't wowed.


  I felt the same way...I like it, but wasn't stunned by it. Maybe I will like it more when I pair with a liner. I was thinking maybe Nightmoth.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Dec 20, 2013)

buffydiva said:


> I felt the same way...I like it, but wasn't stunned by it. Maybe I will like it more when I pair with a liner. I was thinking maybe Nightmoth.


  I like it as well but I was expecting so much. I don't think I'll make another impulse purchase for another hyped up lipstick again. I felt the same way about CYY. I paired Heroine with the matching liner and still nothing. Then I threw Private Party over it. I like that combo. Butterfly Eyes just posted a pic wearing Heroine with Nightmoth. She looked amazing! I think you should give it a try as well.


----------



## buffydiva (Dec 20, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> I like it as well but I was expecting so much. I don't think I'll make another impulse purchase for another hyped up lipstick again. I felt the same way about CYY. I paired Heroine with the matching liner and still nothing. Then I threw Private Party over it. I like that combo. Butterfly Eyes just posted a pic wearing Heroine with Nightmoth. She looked amazing! I think you should give it a try as well.


  Thanks! I definitely will. And I agree about CYY as well.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Dec 20, 2013)

Heroine is pretty pinkish for being purple. I think some peoples expectations falls more along the lines of strong woman, from the sounds of it. That's why I sold my old ones, they weren't purple enough.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 20, 2013)

buffydiva said:


> I felt the same way...I like it, but wasn't stunned by it. Maybe I will like it more when I pair with a liner. I was thinking maybe Nightmoth.





Addict4MAC said:


> I like it as well but I was expecting so much. I don't think I'll make another impulse purchase for another hyped up lipstick again. I felt the same way about CYY. I paired Heroine with the matching liner and still nothing. Then I threw Private Party over it. I like that combo. Butterfly Eyes just posted a pic wearing Heroine with Nightmoth. She looked amazing! I think you should give it a try as well.


 Thank you @Addict4MAC. I'm curious though...is it that you ladies were in search of a darker purple? Like PC purple perhaps? A more blue based one? I'm just trying to pinpoint what it is that is missing that you are looking for. Not to say that you should love Heroine. It's not required. Just wondering if the purple you're looking for is more along the lines of those in the PC collection versus this one. I personally like this one because on it's on it's more everyday wearable than say PC without looking too vampy for day time. I can tweak it if I want to with Nightmoth like I did and honestly could have vamped it up a lot more than I did with a heavier hand with ease. It just gives me a bit of playing room versus something deeper like that would require some backwards work to try and tone it down if needed (and that would defeat the purpose in my eyes if I bought something like a gorgeous deep color). Now I don't know if I would call Heroine a HG purple or anything...it's not THAT serious. But I'm not underwhelmed or disappointed by it. So it just really interests me to know what people don't like about it specifically...just a curiosity thing lol


----------



## Addict4MAC (Dec 20, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Thank you @Addict4MAC. I'm curious though...is it that you ladies were in search of a darker purple? Like PC purple perhaps? A more blue based one? I'm just trying to pinpoint what it is that is missing that you are looking for. Not to say that you should love Heroine. It's not required. Just wondering if the purple you're looking for is more along the lines of those in the PC collection versus this one. I personally like this one because on it's on it's more everyday wearable than say PC without looking too vampy for day time. I can tweak it if I want to with Nightmoth like I did and honestly could have vamped it up a lot more than I did with a heavier hand with ease. It just gives me a bit of playing room versus something deeper like that would require some backwards work to try and tone it down if needed (and that would defeat the purpose in my eyes if I bought something like a gorgeous deep color). Now I don't know if I would call Heroine a HG purple or anything...it's not THAT serious. But I'm not underwhelmed or disappointed by it. So it just really interests me to know what people don't like about it specifically...just a curiosity thing lol


  You're welcome.

  I did notice when I lined my lips with the Heroine lip pencil it was really pinkish as Beautybuyer has mentioned. Like I didn't notice until that moment. It isn't that I want a dark purple per se. I just don't see what the craze is about. I suppose you're right however. After seeing the purple lipsticks in the Punk Couture collection, I was assuming Heroine would be something like that.

  And it's funny you mentioned that you think Heroine is a more wearable purple. As soon as I put it on, I immediately thought I could get away with wearing it as an "everyday" shade. It's pretty toned down in comparison to the purples in Punk Couture. You also make a good point about it being versatile. I'm happy with my purchase, don't get me wrong. I guess I was just expecting to fall in love with it as soon as I put it on which just didn't happen. I wonder how it compares to Feel My Pulse besides the different finishes. I have FMP so I guess I should swatch them later unless I missed that comparison somewhere here on Specktra.


----------



## buffydiva (Dec 20, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Thank you @Addict4MAC. I'm curious though...is it that you ladies were in search of a darker purple? Like PC purple perhaps? A more blue based one? I'm just trying to pinpoint what it is that is missing that you are looking for. Not to say that you should love Heroine. It's not required. Just wondering if the purple you're looking for is more along the lines of those in the PC collection versus this one. I personally like this one because on it's on it's more everyday wearable than say PC without looking too vampy for day time. I can tweak it if I want to with Nightmoth like I did and honestly could have vamped it up a lot more than I did with a heavier hand with ease. It just gives me a bit of playing room versus something deeper like that would require some backwards work to try and tone it down if needed (and that would defeat the purpose in my eyes if I bought something like a gorgeous deep color). Now I don't know if I would call Heroine a HG purple or anything...it's not THAT serious. But I'm not underwhelmed or disappointed by it. So it just really interests me to know what people don't like about it specifically...just a curiosity thing lol


  I felt like, "well I could have found this elsewhere, if I really looked around for something similar". But I agree that I can play around with it using different liners and tone it up or down depending on what I want. This was just my first try on and it was just "ok" for me. I also felt the same about Private Party on first wear, but once paired with currant liner, I absolutely adore it.


----------



## buffydiva (Dec 20, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I did notice when I lined my lips with the Heroine lip pencil it was really pinkish as Beautybuyer has mentioned. Like I didn't notice until that moment. It isn't that I want a dark purple per se. I just don't see what the craze is about. I suppose you're right however. After seeing the purple lipsticks in the Punk Couture collection, I was assuming Heroine would be something like that.
> 
> And it's funny you mentioned that you think Heroine is a more wearable purple. As soon as I put it on, I immediately thought I could get away with wearing it as an "everyday" shade. It's pretty toned down in comparison to the purples in Punk Couture. You also make a good point about it being versatile. I'm happy with my purchase, don't get me wrong. *I guess I was just expecting to fall in love with it as soon as I put it on which just didn't happen.* I wonder how it compares to Feel My Pulse besides the different finishes. I have FMP so I guess I should swatch them later unless I missed that comparison somewhere here on Specktra.


  I agree. Especially with what I bolded.


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Dec 20, 2013)

What ruined it for me was Punk Couture and Instigator. Now that I have the lovelies, Heroine doesn't compare! They're truly beautiful purples.


----------



## boujoischic (Dec 20, 2013)

My favorite lip combo with Herione. I apply Heroine all around the edges and Lavender Whip in the center only no liner.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Dec 20, 2013)

DeeDee2013 said:


> What ruined it for me was Punk Couture and Instigator. Now that I have the lovelies, Heroine doesn't compare! They're truly beautiful purples.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Love it! I could probably get the same effect using Viva Glam Nicki 2.


----------



## LoverOfMac (Dec 20, 2013)

Finally got Heroine and it's beautiful!!! But like others said I wasn't knocked off my feet by it! I'm still going to get good wear out of it but I probably could've done without it! I actually like Revlon's Shameless better, it's a pretty darker purple on me!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 20, 2013)

For anyone that missed it, Fashion Boost PLWLL is BOd on Nordies until Jan 4th. It's the perfect dupe for Heroine lipliner and also goes great for FOF. Go get it!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 20, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> You're welcome.  I did notice when I lined my lips with the Heroine lip pencil it was really pinkish as Beautybuyer has mentioned. Like I didn't notice until that moment. It isn't that I want a dark purple per se. I just don't see what the craze is about. I suppose you're right however. After seeing the purple lipsticks in the Punk Couture collection, I was assuming Heroine would be something like that.  And it's funny you mentioned that you think Heroine is a more wearable purple. As soon as I put it on, I immediately thought I could get away with wearing it as an "everyday" shade. It's pretty toned down in comparison to the purples in Punk Couture. You also make a good point about it being versatile. I'm happy with my purchase, don't get me wrong. I guess I was just expecting to fall in love with it as soon as I put it on which just didn't happen. I wonder how it compares to Feel My Pulse besides the different finishes. I have FMP so I guess I should swatch them later unless I missed that comparison somewhere here on Specktra.


  Yeah...PC changed the game lol. Without PC I think Heroine stood out a lot more for MAC but right now with PC being new and the trend being vampy...Heroine looks muted. It's the safe purple for those days that PC colors are too much (or those that are too timid to rock PC perhaps). And FMP...that was my favorite lippie from TT collection. Heroine has that same pinkish undertone so they probably are close. Just haven't swatched them together.    





buffydiva said:


> I felt like, "well I could have found this elsewhere, if I really looked around for something similar". But I agree that I can play around with it using different liners and tone it up or down depending on what I want. This was just my first try on and it was just "ok" for me. I also felt the same about Private Party on first wear, but once paired with currant liner, I absolutely adore it.


 Completely understood. Shameless is the closest thing I have in my purple collection to Heroine and it's a tiny bit darker. I think I like Heroine's wear better but Shameless is a great color if you can get your hands on it. Apparently people are still having trouble finding it.    





DeeDee2013 said:


> What ruined it for me was Punk Couture and Instigator. Now that I have the lovelies, Heroine doesn't compare! They're truly beautiful purples.


 Yeah...like I said...PC changed the game a bit for MAC's purples lol.


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Dec 20, 2013)

LoverOfMac said:


> Finally got Heroine and it's beautiful!!! But like others said I wasn't knocked off my feet by it! I'm still going to get good wear out of it but I probably could've done without it! I actually like Revlon's Shameless better, it's a pretty darker purple on me!


  Shameless is crazy gorgeous (bought 3 because they're hard to find). My favorite purples now are Shameless, Punk Couture, Instigator and Violetta....


----------



## buffydiva (Dec 20, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Yeah...like I said...PC changed the game a bit for MAC's purples lol.


  I love PC, and I loved it from the first try on! I can't wait to get BU's of it.


----------



## boujoischic (Dec 20, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> :agree:   Love it! I could probably get the same effect using Viva Glam Nicki 2.


 Thank you. Yes you could I'm jealous you have the vivaglam nicki 2 I missed out on it.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 20, 2013)

Prime example of my Shameless luck every time I go in the store. I'm in Target now and I see 2 Shameless lippies on the display. Without fail every time I look I find them now.


----------



## mac-obsessed (Dec 20, 2013)

I feel cheated!! I got heroine today to back up my original and it is really off about 2 or 3 shades off! Booooo! But on the plus side my boss bought me the beyonce cd today as a early Xmas gift  I looooove it!


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 20, 2013)

matchachoco said:


> So, I ordered 2 Heroines (1 for me and 1 for a gift) and yesterday there were 2 packages on my porch. I though they must have put 1 in each box but no, 1 box had my order of 2 Heroines, the other had a Heroine and a Diva. Both had the same order number and my address on the packing slips. They only charged me for my order.  Well, my guilty conscience won't let me keep the mistaken order, and honestly, I don't want extra lipstick hanging around (trying to get my collection down), so I called and MAC is sending a prepaid return label and I'm sending the extra order back. I'd hate to think someone didn't get their order because of me (though MAC is good about replacing lost orders, that happened to me once).


   So good to see someone doing the right thing!


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 20, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Prime example of my Shameless luck every time I go in the store. I'm in Target now and I see 2 Shameless lippies on the display. Without fail every time I look I find them now.


I never see the display so stocked!  Its always one or two of random colors left lol


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 20, 2013)

mac-obsessed said:


> I feel cheated!! I got heroine today to back up my original and it is really off about 2 or 3 shades off! Booooo! But on the plus side my boss bought me the beyonce cd today as a early Xmas gift  I looooove it!


really?? Mine r the same..


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 20, 2013)

mac-obsessed said:


> I feel cheated!! I got heroine today to back up my original and it is really off about 2 or 3 shades off! Booooo! But on the plus side my boss bought me the beyonce cd today as a early Xmas gift  I looooove it!


really??  Can u put up a pic. I added a photo as well. Mine was the same


----------



## mac-obsessed (Dec 20, 2013)

I still can't upload pics I tried but I still can't figure it out


----------



## mac-obsessed (Dec 20, 2013)

The one I got from fashion sets is darker and more pigmented and it even looks more matte then the new one.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 20, 2013)

mac-obsessed said:


> I still can't upload pics I tried but I still can't figure it out


If you're on your phone trying to post a pic switch to Desktop mode (go to the bottom of the screen and you'll see mobile/desktop). Then you can post a pic. You will click on the little icon that has a little mountain looking thing (sorry not sure what it's called) and a window will open that will allow you to choose the picture(s) you want to upload. I would like to see the difference also. I keep seeing people saying there is a difference but  I've yet to see anyone show a picture of the difference...on here or IG or anywhere else. So I'm really curious of this difference lol.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 20, 2013)

AkeshialuvsMAC said:


> I never see the display so stocked!  Its always one or two of random colors left lol


This is the most I've ever seen the display stocked and it's the first time I've ever seen it with  more than 1 Shameless on it. There were actually 3 Shameless tubes available but someone opened the 3rd one and laid it down on the shelf.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 20, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Wore Heroine today with a little bit of of Nightmoth. I'm in purple lippie heaven with the recent releases.


  That's a gorgeous combination, and you wear it perfectly!


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 20, 2013)

mac-obsessed said:


> The one I got from fashion sets is darker and more pigmented and it even looks more matte then the new one.


wats ur batch numbers? My original is a13 and the new one is aa3. Im tryin to figure out which batch is different


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 20, 2013)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> That's a gorgeous combination, and you wear it perfectly!


Thank you!


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 20, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> If you're on your phone trying to post a pic switch to Desktop mode (go to the bottom of the screen and you'll see mobile/desktop). Then you can post a pic. You will click on the little icon that has a little mountain looking thing (sorry not sure what it's called) and a window will open that will allow you to choose the picture(s) you want to upload. I would like to see the difference also. I keep seeing people saying there is a difference but  I've yet to see anyone show a picture of the difference...on here or IG or anywhere else. So I'm really curious of this difference lol.


I posted my pics I believe yesterday or the day before. I have an original one and a new one and they r the same


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 20, 2013)

mac-obsessed said:


> I still can't upload pics I tried but I still can't figure it out


u have to switch to desktop and then add it.. then switch bac


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 20, 2013)

AkeshialuvsMAC said:


> I posted my pics I believe yesterday or the day before. I have an original one and a new one and they r the same


Yeah I saw yours. I just haven't seen any that show a difference.


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 20, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Yeah I saw yours. I just haven't seen any that show a difference.


me either im so curious to see


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 20, 2013)

I finally got the shameless I ordered from the restock and I must say im in love. The texture the color is so nice and on point. I def need them in more colors. The smell I dont care for at all but I can deal wit it. Now I see y so much ladies here like and why they are always out of stock!


----------



## mac-obsessed (Dec 20, 2013)

Ugh I tried put it says not compatible to my bowser ? Then the whole screen turn blue and froze. Sorry guys I'm really slow when it comes to anything technology includes iPhones and computers   however I did go back and swatch again and I'm embarrassed to say that they do look the same  sorry I guess I must of just not swached the new one hard enough cuz you know it was brand new and might give to my sister  oh well she won't mind it's free...  Now I will continue on trying to upload pics thank you!


----------



## LoverOfMac (Dec 20, 2013)

DeeDee2013 said:


> Shameless is crazy gorgeous (bought 3 because they're hard to find). My favorite purples now are Shameless, Punk Couture, Instigator and Violetta....


  I bought 2 of Shameless, it is a beautiful shade!


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 20, 2013)

I wore Heroine out for a full day today. I had 3 people ask me what it was. A lot of team purple ladies out there, I guess.   Here's a pic. I'm all wrapped up in my snood and didn't care to take it off or even move it so..


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 20, 2013)

mac-obsessed said:


> Ugh I tried put it says not compatible to my bowser ? Then the whole screen turn blue and froze. Sorry guys I'm really slow when it comes to anything technology includes iPhones and computers   however I did go back and swatch again and I'm embarrassed to say that they do look the same  sorry I guess I must of just not swached the new one hard enough cuz you know it was brand new and might give to my sister  oh well she won't mind it's free...  Now I will continue on trying to upload pics thank you!


ok.. good luck with uploadin the site is wrkin off and on


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 20, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I wore Heroine out for a full day today. I had 3 people ask me what it was. A lot of team purple ladies out there, I guess.   Here's a pic. I'm all wrapped up in my snood and didn't care to take it off or even move it so..


love it on u!


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 20, 2013)

LoverOfMac said:


> I bought 2 of Shameless, it is a beautiful shade!


im def goin to get one more I love it


----------



## Copperhead (Dec 20, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


>


  It looks very nice on you Shontay!

  Also, have any of you OCC Hoochie owners here tried a dab of Hoochie on top of Heroine?


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 20, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I wore Heroine out for a full day today. I had 3 people ask me what it was. A lot of team purple ladies out there, I guess.   Here's a pic. I'm all wrapped up in my snood and didn't care to take it off or even move it so..


  Yeah girl!


----------



## mac-obsessed (Dec 20, 2013)

Oops


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 20, 2013)

mac-obsessed said:


> Yay!! I did it! :yahoo:  :nanas:
> 
> here are the swaches


  Congrats! This calls for a drink! :cheers:


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 20, 2013)

mac-obsessed said:


> Yay!! I did it! :yahoo:  :nanas:
> 
> here are the swaches


lol finally! Yea but they look the same hun


----------



## mac-obsessed (Dec 20, 2013)

Yeah they do the bottom ones are the ones I was talking about the one on the right is the old one so I swached harder then the newer one I guess that's why I came out slightly lighter. Oops    :bouquet:


----------



## mac-obsessed (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks you ladies for yor help


----------



## mac-obsessed (Dec 20, 2013)

[@]erine1881[/@]Yes :happydance: cheers :drinks:


----------



## AutumnMoon (Dec 20, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I wore Heroine out for a full day today. I had 3 people ask me what it was. A lot of team purple ladies out there, I guess.   Here's a pic. I'm all wrapped up in my snood and didn't care to take it off or even move it so..


   Very pretty. Love your glasses, too.


----------



## mommyluvsmac (Dec 20, 2013)

mac-obsessed said:


> I feel cheated!! I got heroine today to back up my original and it is really off about 2 or 3 shades off! Booooo! But on the plus side my boss bought me the beyonce cd today as a early Xmas gift  I looooove it!


Sneezed on the beat and the beat got sicker....Yonce all on his mouth like liquor!!! Yass Queen B is back!!


----------



## vamua703 (Dec 20, 2013)

Not wowed by heroine but it is nice.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 20, 2013)

mommyluvsmac said:


> Sneezed on the beat and the beat got sicker....Yonce all on his mouth like liquor!!! Yass Queen B is back!!


  I love the album now after listening to it twice. She's back indeed.


----------



## trina11225 (Dec 20, 2013)

AutumnMoon said:


> Very pretty. Love your glasses, too.


  beautiful on woc.


----------



## mac-obsessed (Dec 20, 2013)

Girl yesss! I am obsessed with that album!!


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 20, 2013)

vamua703 said:


> Not wowed by heroine but it is nice.


looks nice!


----------



## Beautybuyer (Dec 21, 2013)

mac-obsessed said:


> Yay!! I did it! :yahoo:  :nanas:
> 
> here are the swaches


  Yay!! I clicked on it and it has other photos under it, I assume from you photobucket account. Not sure if you know it's public!  not sure if you have any private photos in there


----------



## vamua703 (Dec 21, 2013)

AkeshialuvsMAC said:


> looks nice!


Thanks.


----------



## matchachoco (Dec 21, 2013)

walkingdead said:


> So good to see someone doing the right thing!





bluelitzer said:


> That's awesome. It's always good karma!


 It shipped off yesterday morning. MAC sent a prepaid UPS label and luckily UPS picks up packages at my work every day, so I didn't even have to make a special trip to a UPS depot.  And in really like Heroine! It was worth the wait, and I wore it out to go shopping and watch Anchorman 2 on Wednesday.


----------



## martiangurll (Dec 21, 2013)

So I can finally start wearing Heroine and stop rationing it now we know that the permanent one is identical!


----------



## Amby79 (Dec 21, 2013)

So I swatched Heroine and my dupe I had......I'm impressed! The only thing that sucked was the dupe company's customer service. After that purchase I said they don't derserve another dime from me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Heroine left, dupe on the right under a bright light no flash.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Heroine left, dupe on the right with flash.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Heroine left, dupe on the right with normal lighting.   I'll take a pic wearing it when I get myself together lol.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 21, 2013)

Yay!! I finally got my Heroine such a beautiful color can't wait to wear it


----------



## Ajigglin (Dec 21, 2013)

AkeshialuvsMAC said:


> I finally got the shameless I ordered from the restock and I must say im in love. The texture the color is so nice and on point. I def need them in more colors. The smell I dont care for at all but I can deal wit it. Now I see y so much ladies here like and why they are always out of stock!


  I am really looking forward to mine, then. Wink, wink...


----------



## miss0annette (Dec 22, 2013)

Heroine finally sold out.


----------



## Athomasgsu (Dec 22, 2013)

Heroine is GORGEOUS!!!:eyelove: I put  my maybelline color elixir gloss on top (vision in violet) and I am in love!!!!!


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Dec 22, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I wore Heroine out for a full day today. I had 3 people ask me what it was. A lot of team purple ladies out there, I guess.   Here's a pic. I'm all wrapped up in my snood and didn't care to take it off or even move it so..


  Shontay you're lookin mad fly girl :eyelove:  lol


----------



## nana91 (Dec 22, 2013)

I got my heroine the other day and I have to say I am a bit disappointed that the color is not what I anticipated it to be. Put that's ok I got my punk couture Lippies and they do not disappoint.


----------



## smileyt06 (Dec 22, 2013)

saving my Heroine lipstick to wear for Christmas.  Can't wait! I also purchased the Heroine lip glass last year and it too will be my first time wearing it.  I can not wait!


----------



## trina11225 (Dec 22, 2013)

It feels crazy to see heroine up in the stores, standing out like a diamond.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 22, 2013)

I bought Fashion Boost liner yesterday at my local Nordstrom. So you may want to check your local stores if you don't want to wait until January.   





erine1881 said:


> For anyone that missed it, Fashion Boost PLWLL is BOd on Nordies until Jan 4th. It's the perfect dupe for Heroine lipliner and also goes great for FOF. Go get it!


----------



## NewChick10 (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Copperhead* 




It looks very nice on you Shontay!

Also, have any of you OCC Hoochie owners here tried a dab of Hoochie on top of Heroine?



  I think I will try this, thanks.


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 23, 2013)

AkeshialuvsMAC said:


> I finally got the shameless I ordered from the restock and I must say im in love. The texture the color is so nice and on point. I def need them in more colors. The smell I dont care for at all but I can deal wit it. Now I see y so much ladies here like and why they are always out of stock!


  I finally found ONE lone Shameless at my Ulta tonight and snatched it up! I swear some drugstore stuff is harder to find that MAC LE!


----------



## Addict4MAC (Dec 23, 2013)

It's up on Nordstrom in case anyone missed it.


----------



## GlitterMUA (Dec 23, 2013)

I went into MAC over the weekend and they had it in the store. So if you missed out try checking your local MAC stores as well.


----------



## Athomasgsu (Dec 23, 2013)

GlitterMUA said:


> I went into MAC over the weekend and they had it in the store. So if you missed out try checking your local MAC stores as well.


 Yup, because my store had it out on Friday. They said they got permission to put it our early.


----------



## kyoukona (Dec 23, 2013)

Luscious V said:


> Heroine on me today I recieved my box from Mac I back up on 2 for now don't know how much heroine in gonna use





boujoischic said:


> My favorite lip combo with Herione. I apply Heroine all around the edges and Lavender Whip in the center only no liner.


  That's so pretty!


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 23, 2013)

novocainedreams said:


> I finally found ONE lone Shameless at my Ulta tonight and snatched it up! I swear some drugstore stuff is harder to find that MAC LE!


it sure is! Do u like it? I love it


----------



## boujoischic (Dec 23, 2013)

kyoukona said:


> That's so pretty!


 Thank you !


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 23, 2013)

AkeshialuvsMAC said:


> it sure is! Do u like it? I love it


  Love it! I am a purple whore! haha.


----------



## buffydiva (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks to whomever suggested Shameless. I found it at my local Walgreens and I love it!


----------



## boujoischic (Dec 23, 2013)

So I just got heroine from Nordstrom I swore they canceled my order because I saw a refund on my account. The thing is I already have my other one so I don't feel like I even need or want this I may return it.


----------



## Athomasgsu (Dec 23, 2013)

Heroine with maybelline color elixir vision in violet


----------



## nasquiat (Dec 23, 2013)

Athomasgsu said:


> Heroine with maybelline color elixir vision in violet


  Gorgeous!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 23, 2013)

Going to wear heroine tomorrow for Christmas eve. It is freakin' gorgeous.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 23, 2013)

Dolly Snow said:


> Going to wear heroine tomorrow for Christmas eve. It is freakin' gorgeous.


 I think I am too


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 24, 2013)

Dolly Snow said:


> Going to wear heroine tomorrow for Christmas eve. It is freakin' gorgeous.


  Hmm...me too!  Good call - it's stunning.


----------



## bluelitzer (Dec 24, 2013)

Gonna wear Heroine 24th morning. Switch to Strong Woman evening and. Deeply Adored xmas day.


----------



## MissElle12 (Dec 24, 2013)

Athomasgsu said:


> Heroine with maybelline color elixir vision in violet


 
  So pretty!! I see that lip gloss everywhere and I always consider buying it to try it out...


----------



## Athomasgsu (Dec 24, 2013)

MissElle12 said:


> So pretty!! I see that lip gloss everywhere and I always consider buying it to try it out...


 Thanks! I love it! If i get punk couture, I'm going to try it on top of that.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Dec 24, 2013)

Not Heroine but I thought I'd share.


----------



## MissElle12 (Dec 24, 2013)

Athomasgsu said:


> Thanks! I love it! If i get punk couture, I'm going to try it on top of that.


  Ooo! Please post pics!!


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 24, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> Not Heroine but I thought I'd share.


yess she is always on point.  When she posted it on her ig I thought it was heroine I had to read to see it wasnt


----------



## Addict4MAC (Dec 25, 2013)

AkeshialuvsMAC said:


> yess she is always on point.  When she posted it on her ig I thought it was heroine I had to read to see it wasnt


  :agree:


----------



## MsManganyi (Dec 25, 2013)

Since it sold out now when does mac usually restock sold out items?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 25, 2013)

MsManganyi said:


> Since it sold out now when does mac usually restock sold out items?


There's no "usual" time table. You'll have to keep checking. It could be quick or it could take awhile. It will happen at any moment with no warning usually. Some MAC stores apparently are already selling it so if you have a MAC store nearby you can check there. Otherwise you have to keep checking online (also check other online retailers. Seems like someone said Nordies had it up but might be wrong about that). Not sure when it will hit department store MAC  counters (if it hasn't already).


----------



## trina11225 (Dec 25, 2013)

MsManganyi said:


> Since it sold out now when does mac usually restock sold out items?


  Well, t hey in stores now, i seen them in three of them, Macys.


----------



## smileyt06 (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas Everyone! On my lips of course heroine, with heroine lipglass on top. Lips are lined with nyx purple rain!


----------



## Addict4MAC (Dec 25, 2013)

smileyt06 said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone! On my lips of course heroine, with heroine lipglass on top. Lips are lined with nyx purple rain!


  Merry Christmas! You look amazing.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 25, 2013)

smileyt06 said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone! On my lips of course heroine, with heroine lipglass on top. Lips are lined with nyx purple rain!


  Gorgeous!!!


----------



## smileyt06 (Dec 25, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> Merry Christmas! You look amazing.





erine1881 said:


> Gorgeous!!!


  Thank you ladies!


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 25, 2013)

smileyt06 said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone! On my lips of course heroine, with heroine lipglass on top. Lips are lined with nyx purple rain!


very pretty love ur hair!


----------



## Ana A (Dec 25, 2013)

MsManganyi said:


> Since it sold out now when does mac usually restock sold out items?


  They don't have a set time, last yr I waited 3 wks for a restock of Candy Yum Yum, and 2wks for smoked purple..I hope you don't have to wait that long though.


----------



## keishapooh (Dec 25, 2013)

I tried to insert the image, but it would not allow me. But check out this link http://www.beautylish.com/f/sxnzsv/purple-?ref=related

  I really love how the nightmoth/heroine combo she did. BEAU-TI-FUL


----------



## Ana A (Dec 25, 2013)

keishapooh said:


> I tried to insert the image, but it would not allow me. But check out this link http://www.beautylish.com/f/sxnzsv/purple-?ref=related
> 
> I really love how the nightmoth/heroine combo she did. BEAU-TI-FUL


  That's beautiful! I admit that I was so scared of running out of this lipstick that I never really dared to experiment w/ different lipliners...but now that its permanent things are about to get really interesting...lol...Thank you for sharing )


----------



## SuperMegs (Dec 25, 2013)

smileyt06 said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone! On my lips of course heroine, with heroine lipglass on top. Lips are lined with nyx purple rain!


  So lovely ^.^ and i love your hair


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 25, 2013)

keishapooh said:


> I tried to insert the image, but it would not allow me. But check out this link http://www.beautylish.com/f/sxnzsv/purple-?ref=related  I really love how the nightmoth/heroine combo she did. BEAU-TI-FUL


that lip tho! Omgosh!! In loveeeeeee


----------



## cocoashanell (Dec 25, 2013)

Such a gorgeous color


----------



## SeaBreeze33 (Dec 26, 2013)

smileyt06 said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone! On my lips of course heroine, with heroine lipglass on top. Lips are lined with nyx purple rain!


  Very pretty!


----------



## iqaganda (Dec 26, 2013)

Happy Boxing Day ladies!! Me and my sister decided to wear Pleasure Bomb and Heroine today. She ordered hers and will probably wear hers on the New Year so i have to wear my Heroine from the FS today so that we wont weat it at the same time. i envy how pretty PB looks on her!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 26, 2013)

Here's me wearing heroine and comparison swatch with Aboni Cosmetics Heart breaker as the closest dupe. Review is up on the blog! Happy Boxing Day!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Mac Heroine vs Aboni cosmetics Heart breaker


----------



## KrysMi (Dec 26, 2013)

charismafulltv said:


> Here's me wearing heroine and comparison swatch with Aboni Cosmetics Heart breaker as the closest dupe. Review is up on the blog! Happy Boxing Day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  They're Gorgeous on you plus they look the same and happy Boxing Day to you too


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 26, 2013)

Th





KrysMi said:


> They're Gorgeous on you plus they look the same and happy Boxing Day to you too


thank u so much! Happy Boxing Day!


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 27, 2013)

picked up revlon shameless I'm in love its beautiful and feels great on  the lips because its a balm its love I'm going back to get another one is this a le item


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 27, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> picked up revlon shameless I'm in love its beautiful and feels great on  the lips because its a balm its love I'm going back to get another one is this a le item


I keep getting different answers on this so I'm not sure. But it's apparently still a hard to find item for a lot of people lol. I had to stop myself from buying them every time I saw them...I started to feel like some sort of hoarder! I like it but I know I won't use it enough to hoard it like that. One and a backup is enough for me....the rest I sold to people that were having trouble finding it. Now people keep calling me and texting me like I'm the Shameless connect lol. Asking me if I found any more and if I do let them know first :shock:


----------



## Ana A (Dec 27, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I keep getting different answers on this so I'm not sure. But it's apparently still a hard to find item for a lot of people lol. I had to stop myself from buying them every time I saw them...I started to feel like some sort of hoarder! I like it but I know I won't use it enough to hoard it like that. One and a backup is enough for me....the rest I sold to people that were having trouble finding it. Now people keep calling me and texting me like I'm the Shameless connect lol. Asking me if I found any more and if I do let them know first


  I e-mailed Revlon right after it came out because I had the same question and this is what they responded;

Dear Ms. Alvarado:

Thank you for your recent comments from the Revlon website and your questions concerning the availability of Revlon ColorBurst Matte Balm Shameless.* This product is a regular business item.*

We are sorry to learn of your difficulty finding stores in your area that sell this product. We appreciate this information and want to assure you that your comments will be forwarded to the appropriate personnel.

Revlon ColorBurst Matte Balm is a brand new product in our line and started shipping recently. Therefore, the product may not be readily available at all retail outlets at this time. Please continue to check with your local stores that carry our products to inquire about the availability in their stores.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 27, 2013)

Ana A said:


> I e-mailed Revlon right after it came out because I had the same question and this is what they responded;  [COLOR=222222]Dear Ms. Alvarado:[/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222]Thank you for your recent comments from the Revlon website and your questions concerning the availability of Revlon ColorBurst Matte Balm Shameless. *This product is a regular business item.*[/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222]We are sorry to learn of your difficulty finding stores in your area that sell this product. We appreciate this information and want to assure you that your comments will be forwarded to the appropriate personnel.[/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222]Revlon ColorBurst Matte Balm is a brand new product in our line and started shipping recently. Therefore, the product may not be readily available at all retail outlets at this time. Please continue to check with your local stores that carry our products to inquire about the availability in their stores.[/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR]


That's good to know. Hopefully it will get easier for everyone to find it soon!


----------



## charismafulltv (Dec 27, 2013)

KrysMi said:


> They're Gorgeous on you plus they look the same and happy Boxing Day to you too


 Aboni Cosmetics is a nice indie niche brand!


----------



## KrysMi (Dec 27, 2013)

charismafulltv said:


> Aboni Cosmetics is a nice indie niche brand!


  That's the first time I've heard of them I'll have to check them out


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 27, 2013)

I really thought this was coming to stores in january, I saw that written all over the internet including the MAC website, I called my local MAC not too long ago, maybe last week or so, they said they didn't have it until January. Low and behold I see a gal I know post the lipstick on instagram, I asked her i she bought online and she said in store but that it was sold out many places, i called my local MAC earlier and the MUA tells me he has a whole box...UHM WHAT?! Needless to say, im heading there on my lunch break


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 27, 2013)

thefbomb said:


> I really thought this was coming to stores in january, I saw that written all over the internet including the MAC website, I called my local MAC not too long ago, maybe last week or so, they said they didn't have it until January. Low and behold I see a gal I know post the lipstick on instagram, I asked her i she bought online and she said in store but that it was sold out many places, i called my local MAC earlier and the MUA tells me he has a whole box...UHM WHAT?! Needless to say, im heading there on my lunch break


That's what MAC initially said. Guess they changed their minds lol. You know MAC though...they rarely stick to what they say! The dates they release are just loose estimates


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 27, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> That's what MAC initially said. Guess they changed their minds lol. You know MAC though...they rarely stick to what they say! The dates they release are just loose estimates


  I wish I knew that before! I picked up all the PC lipsticks yesterday & would have picked it up then, oh well!


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 27, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I keep getting different answers on this so I'm not sure. But it's apparently still a hard to find item for a lot of people lol. I had to stop myself from buying them every time I saw them...I started to feel like some sort of hoarder! I like it but I know I won't use it enough to hoard it like that. One and a backup is enough for me....the rest I sold to people that were having trouble finding it. Now people keep calling me and texting me like I'm the Shameless connect lol. Asking me if I found any more and if I do let them know first :shock:


i found it at my walgreens this morning just random walked down the makeup aisle and it was two there one looked played over that's the only reason why I didn't get that one  I love this color is heroine dupe but I love it more then heroine I think I'm going to need about two more and I going to get other colors as well I love that these are a balm and matte I can wait until they go on sale I'm going right back up there lol I'm going to back up shameless because I don't know if its le I would be sad if I couldn't find the color again


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 27, 2013)

Ana A said:


> I e-mailed Revlon right after it came out because I had the same question and this is what they responded;  [COLOR=222222]Dear Ms. Alvarado:[/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222]Thank you for your recent comments from the Revlon website and your questions concerning the availability of Revlon ColorBurst Matte Balm Shameless. *This product is a regular business item.*[/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222]We are sorry to learn of your difficulty finding stores in your area that sell this product. We appreciate this information and want to assure you that your comments will be forwarded to the appropriate personnel.[/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222]Revlon ColorBurst Matte Balm is a brand new product in our line and started shipping recently. Therefore, the product may not be readily available at all retail outlets at this time. Please continue to check with your local stores that carry our products to inquire about the availability in their stores.[/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR]


This is good to know thanks


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Dec 27, 2013)

Mac really does change their minds a lot. I thought it didn't come out til Jan too, but I stopped by my counter today and there it was.  I'm excited to finally own this, after missing out every time it launched.


----------



## BeautyFan55 (Dec 27, 2013)

I picked up Heroine at my local MAC earlier this week.  This is my first, it is really pretty.  I only wish that they would sell the lipglass with it, that would be awesome.


----------



## keridabeenfabb (Dec 27, 2013)

i cannot wait to get my heroine!!!


----------



## Amby79 (Dec 27, 2013)

I forgot, I got my order from Nordies with a totally different batch number and they are perfect! :eyelove: No issues here


----------



## deadSAVVY (Dec 27, 2013)

iqaganda said:


> Happy Boxing Day ladies!! Me and my sister decided to wear Pleasure Bomb and Heroine today. She ordered hers and will probably wear hers on the New Year so i have to wear my Heroine from the FS today so that we wont weat it at the same time. i envy how pretty PB looks on her!!


 Aww you both look gorgeous!! Haha luckily heroine is pretty on you. I never had a sister to deal with :lol:


----------



## MsManganyi (Dec 28, 2013)

So I just said forget it and order the lipstick from Nordstrom I got free shopping too so it was only $16.50


----------



## trina11225 (Dec 28, 2013)

keridabeenfabb said:


> i cannot wait to get my heroine!!!


  one of my favorite's. Not into the punk couture one.


----------



## keridabeenfabb (Dec 28, 2013)

trina11225 said:


> one of my favorite's. Not into the punk couture one.


 really?? For some reason I have a feeling I'm going to like this one more than punk couture also


----------



## KrysMi (Dec 30, 2013)

BeautyFan55 said:


> I picked up Heroine at my local MAC earlier this week.  This is my first, it is really pretty.  I only wish that they would sell the lipglass with it, that would be awesome.


  I concur, it would be perfect.  On another note I finally broke down and got the revlon lip balm in shameless it looked like my walgreens just got it because it had a lot on the stands.


----------



## sam bethel (Dec 30, 2013)

Love it! !!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 30, 2013)

sam bethel said:


> Love it! !!


  Looks stunning on you!!


----------



## SuperMegs (Dec 30, 2013)

sam bethel said:


> Love it! !!


 It loves you back : ) looking good


----------



## sam bethel (Dec 30, 2013)

thanks @SuperMegs and @rocksteadybaby <3


----------



## trina11225 (Dec 30, 2013)

keridabeenfabb said:


> really?? For some reason I have a feeling I'm going to like this one more than punk couture also


the patchiness, even with p n p


----------



## keridabeenfabb (Dec 30, 2013)

trina11225 said:


> the patchiness, even with p n p


 you experience patchiness with heroine??  PC is a bit patchy when you put it on I thought because my lips where dry but even when I condition them it still didn't apply evenly. I have to apply multiple Coats.


----------



## MissElle12 (Dec 30, 2013)

sam bethel said:


> Love it! !!








​

  Gorgeousness!


----------



## sam bethel (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you! !! Xo  





MissElle12 said:


> ​  Gorgeousness!


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Dec 30, 2013)

In all it's glory! Paired with nightmoth!


----------



## MissElle12 (Dec 30, 2013)

Uptownbackinit said:


> In all it's glory! Paired with nightmoth!


  Ooo Kill 'em lol

  You look beautiful!


----------



## KrysMi (Dec 30, 2013)

sam bethel said:


> Love it  Very stunning


----------



## SuperMegs (Dec 30, 2013)

Uptownbackinit said:


> In all it's glory! Paired with nightmoth!


Gorgeous-ness


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Dec 30, 2013)

Uptownbackinit said:


> In all it's glory! Paired with nightmoth!


 Wow!!! Stunning


----------



## nasquiat (Dec 30, 2013)

I can't wait to get mine


----------



## MissElle12 (Dec 31, 2013)

Where did u order from?


----------



## sam bethel (Dec 31, 2013)

MissElle12 said:


> Where did u order from?


  They released it on MAC online a few weeks ago but I know it's sold out on there now. However, check your local MAC counter or store because it's supposed to be a perm. shade now. Also check online at the department stores.


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 31, 2013)

Shameless has restocked ladies for those that still want it


----------



## raych1984 (Dec 31, 2013)

I really want a Shameless! I hope we get it in the UK


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 31, 2013)

AkeshialuvsMAC said:


> Shameless has restocked ladies for those that still want it


Was it available online or something? Not that I need another one. Just curious about the very vague restocked mention. Wasn't aware of a central place people could get it other than finding it in their local stores (we are talking about Revlon's Shameless right?)


----------



## MissElle12 (Dec 31, 2013)

sam bethel said:


> They released it on MAC online a few weeks ago but I know it's sold out on there now. However, check your local MAC counter or store because it's supposed to be a perm. shade now. Also check online at the department stores.


  I got one when it launched on Mac online that I gave as a gift and i got one at a Mac counter for myself. I was curious where else, besides Nordstrom's website, had it


----------



## sam bethel (Dec 31, 2013)

MissElle12 said:


> I got one when it launched on Mac online that I gave as a gift and i got one at a Mac counter for myself. I was curious where else, besides Nordstrom's website, had it


  I believe macy's online, bloomingdale's online & dillard's online


----------



## MissElle12 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ok





sam bethel said:


> I believe macy's online, bloomingdale's online & dillard's online


  Ok great ill pass along the info, thanks so much!


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Dec 31, 2013)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Wow!!! Stunning





SuperMegs said:


> Gorgeous-ness :eyelove:





MissElle12 said:


> Ooo Kill 'em lol  You look beautiful!


  Thank you all, ladies!


----------



## nasquiat (Dec 31, 2013)

AkeshialuvsMAC said:


> Shameless has restocked ladies for those that still want it


  Where did it restock?


----------



## MissElle12 (Dec 31, 2013)

nasquiat said:


> Where did it restock?


   Target.com I'm guessing...?


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 31, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Was it available online or something? Not that I need another one. Just curious about the very vague restocked mention. Wasn't aware of a central place people could get it other than finding it in their local stores (we are talking about Revlon's Shameless right?)


yes on target.com. sorry I couldn't reply earlier. To my knowledge that the only place online that I have actually seen it


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 31, 2013)

MissElle12 said:


> Target.com I'm guessing...?


yep!!


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Dec 31, 2013)

nasquiat said:


> Where did it restock?


target online


----------



## jackwhereisjill (Jan 1, 2014)

Heroine is my fav ordered mine online and I think I should def purchase a back up .... Wore it for New Years


----------



## jackwhereisjill (Jan 1, 2014)

A closure view ....


----------



## trina11225 (Jan 1, 2014)

Just got shameless from walgreens, but don't need it. Same color as heroine, and i have two and strong women.


----------



## NewChick10 (Jan 1, 2014)

AkeshialuvsMAC said:


> Shameless has restocked ladies for those that still want it





AkeshialuvsMAC said:


> yes on target.com. sorry I couldn't reply earlier. To my knowledge that the only place online that I have actually seen it


  Also check your local Ulta that is where i got mine.


----------



## MissElle12 (Jan 1, 2014)

jackwhereisjill said:


> Heroine is my fav ordered mine online and I think I should def purchase a back up .... Wore it for New Years
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Very Pretty!


----------



## babycheri (Jan 1, 2014)

Praying for a lucky day tomorrow! Gonna stop by my usual MAC counter and see if they have Heroine up yet then gonna try to stop by the usual drugstores to see if they have Shameless stocked up (hoping for CVS bc I have some extracare bucks there lol)


----------



## lizzylu23 (Jan 2, 2014)

When is the in-store release of heroine??


----------



## B1908 (Jan 2, 2014)

Should be today I think


----------



## MissElle12 (Jan 2, 2014)

It's been in-store for a few days (weeks?) now, depending on your MAC counter/store.  I bought mine at a Macy's counter on 12/26.


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 2, 2014)

FINALLY have the infamous Shameless! I love it! Thanks [@]AkeshialuvsMAC[/@]!!!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 2, 2014)

lizzylu23 said:


> When is the in-store release of heroine??





B1908 said:


> Should be today I think





MissElle12 said:


> It's been in-store for a few days (weeks?) now, depending on your MAC counter/store.  I bought mine at a Macy's counter on 12/26.


 It's been in stores for a couple of weeks (most stores and counters). It was listed as being released in stores today but as always with MAC their dates can be very loose. My local Dillard's counter has been sold out of it since the day after they started selling it (no clue how many they got in stock).


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Jan 2, 2014)

NewChick10 said:


> Also check your local Ulta that is where i got mine.


ultra is far from me but I did check online before. Thank u!!


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Jan 2, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> FINALLY have the infamous Shameless! I love it! Thanks [@]AkeshialuvsMAC[/@]!!!


lol your welcome hun!!!!!


----------



## jackwhereisjill (Jan 2, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> Very Pretty!


  Thanks!


----------



## babycheri (Jan 2, 2014)

Lucky day! Heroine was at my usual MAC counter and also picked up Rebel. Heroine goes on so smoothly, I was really excited. Found Shameless at Walgreens but I found out there's gonna be a Revlon sale at CVS so I might as well try again some other time if I can get it for cheaper. Gotta save money somewhere


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Jan 2, 2014)

babycheri said:


> Lucky day! Heroine was at my usual MAC counter and also picked up Rebel. Heroine goes on so smoothly, I was really excited. Found Shameless at Walgreens but I found out there's gonna be a Revlon sale at CVS so I might as well try again some other time if I can get it for cheaper. Gotta save money somewhere


luckygirl!!!!!!!


----------



## vamua703 (Jan 2, 2014)

I went back to my local counter today to return something and came across the initial MUA that I asked if he knew anything about Heroine coming out (about a month ago) and he was saying how he didn't even know until one day he saw it on MAC's instagram. He was trying to find out where I got my info from. I aint tellin him my secret lol.


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 2, 2014)

vamua703 said:


> I went back to my local counter today to return something and came across the initial MUA that I asked if he knew anything about Heroine coming out (about a month ago) and he was saying how he didn't even know until one day he saw it on MAC's instagram. He was trying to find out where I got my info from. *I aint tellin him my secret lol.*


  That's right girl! Don't tell him nothing. Or just say a little birdy on some instagram mentioned it. LOL.


----------



## vamua703 (Jan 2, 2014)

Copperhead said:


> That's right girl! Don't tell him nothing. Or just say a little birdy on some instagram mentioned it. LOL.


  Psh he got the wrong one. LOL. I'll just stop in and drop some knowledge on him and then walk out


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 2, 2014)

vamua703 said:


> Psh he got the wrong one. LOL. I'll just stop in and drop some knowledge on him and then walk out


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 2, 2014)

jackwhereisjill said:


> Heroine is my fav ordered mine online and I think I should def purchase a back up .... Wore it for New Years
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You look gorgeous!


----------



## lizzylu23 (Jan 2, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> It's been in stores for a couple of weeks (most stores and counters). It was listed as being released in stores today but as always with MAC their dates can be very loose. My local Dillard's counter has been sold out of it since the day after they started selling it (no clue how many they got in stock).


Thanks


----------



## makeupbyvee (Jan 2, 2014)

My girl has a cosmetics line. Here's a great alternative for heroine her "yolo" lipstick.


----------



## L281173 (Jan 2, 2014)

mpurek said:


> Me too! I just opened it and it is AMAZING! I'm still sad that MAC cancelled my Heroine lip liner but I guess I will try NYX Purple Rain. Any other lip liner suggestions preferably MAC?


 macs nightmoth or currant lipliner would pair wonderfuk with this lipstick.


----------



## jackwhereisjill (Jan 6, 2014)

makeupbyvee said:


> My girl has a cosmetics line. Here's a great alternative for heroine her "yolo" lipstick.


  nice ... it look so similar


----------



## trina11225 (Jan 6, 2014)

they been in stores since last year! i seen them in different stores. Just on Saturday, and before New Year.


----------



## Eye_ronic (Jan 6, 2014)

Do you all think the liner will ever come back too?


----------



## Ana A (Jan 6, 2014)

Eye_ronic said:


> Do you all think the liner will ever come back too?


  It's Mac, of course it will


----------



## cocoashanell (Jan 6, 2014)

I love this color!!! I honestly see what all the hype was about!!!


----------



## jackwhereisjill (Jan 7, 2014)

cocoashanell said:


> I love this color!!! I honestly see what all the hype was about!!!


  agree ...... I love it as well ..... wish they had the lip liner available


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 7, 2014)

Went to my counter today, they had Heroine out!


----------



## nmurray880 (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm so happy this is a permanent shade. I love my heroine lipstick and now I won't run out.


----------



## PradaCandy (Jan 9, 2014)

I hope they bring back the lip gloss I missed out on it. I can't find a dupe for it? I don't know if it was posted b4 but does anyone have any ideas for a dupe for the lg?  thanks


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jan 9, 2014)

Honestly, I think MAC should just go ahead a make the lip pencil and gloss permanent too.


----------



## Honi (Jan 9, 2014)

I am still weeping a little bit because it will not be repromoted in Denmark.. QQ


----------



## trina11225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Yea Maybeline, had a dupe and mac had narcassis , i bellieve that looked the same. The new maybeline violet lipgloss is not a dupe for the heroine lipgloss, that  Mac had but is actually the same color as heroine. It's so gorgeous More pigment..


----------



## 2browneyes (Jan 9, 2014)

Maybelline Mirrored Plum


----------



## KrysMi (Jan 9, 2014)

MAC restocked again. I loved it so much I bought another.  I think I'm starting to become a lipstick addict


----------



## ThatsGorJESS (Jan 9, 2014)

KrysMi said:


> MAC restocked again. I loved it so much I bought another.  I think I'm starting to become a lipstick addict


  Welcome to the club


----------



## PradaCandy (Jan 9, 2014)

KrysMi said:


> MAC restocked again. I loved it so much I bought another.  I think I'm starting to become a lipstick addict


  Thanks for the restock info. I was able to grab a bu!


----------



## PradaCandy (Jan 9, 2014)

Mac needes to bring back the lg n I'll be set! C'mon Mac!


----------



## keridabeenfabb (Jan 9, 2014)

PradaCandy said:


> Mac!


----------



## keridabeenfabb (Jan 9, 2014)

Copperhead [URL="http://www.specktra.net/t/185606/macs-re-launch-of-heroine-lipstick-december-16-2013/1620#post_2540503 said:
			
		

> [/URL]
> That's right girl! Don't tell him nothing. Or just say a little birdy on some instagram mentioned it. LOL.
> right
> 
> Originally Posted by vamua703;2192513"] Psh he got the wrong one. LOL. I'll just stop in and drop some knowledge on him and then walk out


 lmaoo


----------



## KrysMi (Jan 10, 2014)

PradaCandy said:


> Mac needes to bring back the lg n I'll be set! C'mon Mac!


  :agree:


----------



## KrysMi (Jan 12, 2014)

Does anyone have swatches of heroine lipglass compared to maybelline vision in violet?


----------



## nikkisweets2010 (Jan 13, 2014)

KrysMi said:


> Does anyone have swatches of heroine lipglass compared to maybelline vision in violet?











 Left is Vision in Violet Right is Heroine


----------



## KrysMi (Jan 13, 2014)

nikkisweets2010 said:


> Left is Vision in Violet Right is Heroine


  Thanks love I was wondering if I should purchase the heroine lipglass or the vision in violet both pretty but one is cheaper


----------



## nmurray880 (Jan 13, 2014)

I think I want those Lippies to


----------



## KrysMi (Jan 13, 2014)

nmurray880 said:


> I think I want those Lippies to


  You can get the vision in violet at any cosmetic department but the heroine lipglass is limited so it's hard to find except on eBay or amazon


----------



## Rebellefleur (Jan 13, 2014)

I got heroine when it came out last winter.. I still haven't used it yet! =( I have no idea why... I still haven't used strong woman either. But im glad this one is now permanent since it was so hyped up that I had to buy it when it was previously released.


----------



## NewChick10 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Rebellefleur* 



I got heroine when it came out last winter.. I still haven't used it yet! =( I have no idea why... I still haven't used strong woman either. But im glad this one is now permanent since it was so hyped up that I had to buy it when it was previously released.



  Girl I feel you.  I still have not rocked Strong Woman either.  I did swatch it though. Haven't used Heroine either but I swatched it. I have so much stuff I can't really enjoy anything the way I would like to. Got stuff sitting in boxed never swatched or used from over a year ago and some years.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Jan 13, 2014)

Rebellefleur said:


> I got heroine when it came out last winter.. I still haven't used it yet! =( I have no idea why... I still haven't used strong woman either. But im glad this one is now permanent since it was so hyped up that I had to buy it when it was previously released.
> 
> 
> 
> Girl I feel you. I still have not rocked Strong Woman either. I did swatch it though. Haven't used Heroine either but I swatched it. I have so much stuff I can't really enjoy anything the way I would like to. Got stuff sitting in boxed never swatched or used from over a year ago and some years.


  Same here thats why I kinda wanna downsize my collection a bit. I also havent really used party parrot - its such a beautiful color, a part of me is scared to use it though I never want it to run out haha. my Rihanna stuff is well loved atm though lol


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 14, 2014)

Rebellefleur said:


> I got heroine when it came out last winter.. I still haven't used it yet! =( I have no idea why... I still haven't used strong woman either. But im glad this one is now permanent since it was so hyped up that I had to buy it when it was previously released.


  I love strong woman. that is my go to purple lippie


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 14, 2014)

I fell in love with Heroine all over again today!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 14, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I fell in love with Heroine all over again today!


 :werd:


----------



## jackwhereisjill (Jan 15, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I fell in love with Heroine all over again today!








  yes its my fave ..... I love it more than up the amp


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> I love strong woman. that is my go to purple lippie


  Agreed. I love Heroine, but Strong Woman is my favourite of the two.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2014)

PradaCandy said:


> Mac!


  Yes! I really hope they do bring it back one day, mine is running kinda low and that makes me sad. I should of backed it up.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jan 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yes! I really hope they do bring it back one day, mine is running kinda low and that makes me sad. I should of backed it up.


  I really hope they bring it back I missed out on it completely


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 15, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I really hope they bring it back I missed out on it completely


  You could maybe find it in the clearance bin.


----------



## KrysMi (Jan 16, 2014)

Soo I just got my other backup for Heroine, but it looks like this batch is a little lighter. (Or is it just me?)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Left is launch right is from recent purchase


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 16, 2014)

KrysMi said:


> Soo I just got my other backup for Heroine, but it looks like this batch is a little lighter. (Or is it just me?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does look a little lighter...I know you said it's your backup but I'm curious how different they actually look on the lips or swatched. Glad I bought 2 at launch (well this launch) so both are exactly the same.


----------



## KrysMi (Jan 16, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> It does look a little lighter...I know you said it's your backup but I'm curious how different they actually look on the lips or swatched. Glad I bought 2 at launch (well this launch) so both are exactly the same.


  I haven't swatched it yet, I'm hoping the color doesn't change too much


----------



## babycheri (Jan 16, 2014)

I finally found Shameless and purchased it. I'm excited to try it out


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 16, 2014)

There were two Shameless at the Walgreens down the street from where I'm getting my manicure. Anyone still looking for it?


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jan 16, 2014)

babycheri said:


> I finally found Shameless and purchased it. I'm excited to try it out





Yazmin said:


> There were two Shameless at the Walgreens down the street from where I'm getting my manicure. Anyone still looking for it?


  I saw the new Revlon display at Ulta and Shameless has a permenant place.


----------



## MissElle12 (Jan 17, 2014)

There's a commercial on TV for it now too.


----------



## raych1984 (Jan 17, 2014)

Shameless has finally arrived in the UK!


----------



## Honi (Feb 7, 2014)

I just got word that Heroine will become permanent in Scandinavia during March, Yay!


----------



## KrysMi (Feb 7, 2014)

Honi said:


> I just got word that Heroine will become permanent in Scandinavia during March, Yay!


  That's great at least you guys can have it too


----------



## sarahsponda (Feb 8, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Hi Heroine fans,  I think it would be a good idea for MAC's many HEROINE fans to have their own thread. Thanks to Georgeous40 for making the suggestion. The launch date is mid-December.


Soooo pretty.. Just don't think it will look right on my porcelain white skin :\


----------



## rooocelle (Feb 12, 2014)

Honi said:


> I just got word that Heroine will become permanent in Scandinavia during March, Yay!


  It's taking sooooo long. I hate the delay in Europe


----------



## Honi (Feb 13, 2014)

rooocelle said:


> It's taking sooooo long. I hate the delay in Europe


  Atleast now we have confirmation it is actually coming, the first word was that it wouldnt :-/


----------



## xfarrax (Mar 3, 2014)

my first kind of selfie pic post to specktra, but i just need to put it out there heroine is the BOMB, i picked up heroine on friday and did the look above on weekend and the love was instant. <3


----------



## Mayanas (Mar 3, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> my first kind of selfie pic post to specktra, but i just need to put it out there heroine is the BOMB, i picked up heroine on friday and did the look above on weekend and the love was instant.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 3, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> my first kind of selfie pic post to specktra, but i just need to put it out there heroine is the BOMB, i picked up heroine on friday and did the look above on weekend and the love was instant. <3


  Absolutely stunning!  I love the total makeup look & your eyes are magnificent!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 27, 2014)

Once upon a time this was my favorite purple. That's also partly because it was my only purple. Over the last year Mac and other companies have released a plethora of dark and light purple shade. I have to say now that my fav purple now is KVD's LUV. RiRi Boy is also near the top. Frankly, I wear RiRi Boy more than Heroine. Pure Heroine was not one of my favs. I liked it but was not in love with it.   Your thoughts?? Is Heroine still on your top 5 list?


----------

